#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Digitale eindtrappen vs conventionele eindtrappen

## metalteacher

Ik heb een tijdje terug voor de keuze gestaan om de set om te ruilen voor digitale eindtrappen. Op aanraden van meerdere collega's niet gedaan. maar zo links en rechts hoor ik en lees ik hier op het forum hier verschillende dingen over die allemaal eigenlijk een andere kant op gaan. De techniek is inmiddels na al die jaren wel ingeburgerd en eingelijk elke fabrikant maakt wel een serie met die schakelende voedingen. Op een amerikaans pro forum vond ik informatie die uitwees dat de voedingen van digitale versterkers veel minder vermogen werkelijk hadden dan dat ze in de specificaties aangaven. Bij de voorstanders wordt vaak de snelheid en de conuscontrole geroemd als voordeel. Bij de tegenstanders krijg je dus het gebrek aan echte reserve te horen.

Nu vroeg ik mij af hoever de techniek anno 2011 werkelijk is en/of de tegenstanders met name hier nog werkelijk een punt mee hebben. Ik mag aannemen dat de techniek met rasse schreden voorwaarts is gegaan. Dus met andere woorden hoe verhoudt een conventionele eindtrap zich ten opzichte van een digitale eintrap met name in het laag want dan komt er toch het meeste af op de capaciteit van de voeding.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een versterker met schakelende voeding heeft het vooral zwaar in de lage frequenties, daar is immers het meeste vermogen voor nodig, en er zijn maar een paar merken die daar goed in presteren.

----------


## frederic

De nieuwe Labs hebben toch ook een geschakelde voeding?

----------


## MusicXtra

Jazeker, de oude trouwens ook. :Wink: 
Lab Gruppen is dus ook het merk dat de beste prestaties levert op het sub.

----------


## theo

Draai hiero met de h5000 van dynacord die poetst ook lekker door zelfs op 2 ohm.
Zonder noemenswaardig heet te  worden of vol te lopen.

----------


## metalteacher

Maar zijn er al eens vergelijkingen mee gemaakt? Bijvoorbeeld twwe gelijkwaardige versterkers op de meettafel en dan ook daadwerkelijk zien dat ze beide gelijkwaardig presteren?

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar is al het een en ander over geschreven. Een versterker is ontworpen om geluid weer te geven en niet om op een testbank te staan.

----------


## metalteacher

Na uitgebreid zoeken op dit forum kwam ik enkele oude threads tegen. Echter leek het mij dat hierin anno 2011 toch wel wat veranderingen zouden zitten. En een nieuwe vind ik hier niet. In vijf a zes jaar mag je er vanuit gaan dat de techniek toch veel meer ingeburgerd raakt. En geen van de threads gaat hier eigenlijk op in. En ik neem gewoon aan dat hier heel veel kennis rondloopt op dit forum waarvan ik heel veel kan leren. Dus maak ik daar gebruik van.

Een versterker van mij is eens bij Koen op de test geweest, dat heeft mij wel veel inzicht gegeven over de betreffende versterker.

Wat ik er toch vooral uit probeer te halen is een stuk goed gerichte informatie met pro's en contra's van de diverse technieken. Dat kan voor een andere beginnende enthousiasteling ook nog interessant zijn. 

Daarnaast Musicxtra denk ik ook dat je er rekening mee moet houden dat artikelen hierop het forum de neiging hebben uit de tijd te raken vanwege het constant doorontwikkelen van concepten en produkten.

----------


## frederic

> Daar is al het een en ander over geschreven. Een versterker is ontworpen om geluid weer te geven en niet om op een testbank te staan.



idd,

je kunt dit vergelijken met een auto die op rollen staat, om de potentiele snelheid te meten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daarnaast Musicxtra denk ik ook dat je er rekening mee moet houden dat artikelen hierop het forum de neiging hebben uit de tijd te raken vanwege het constant doorontwikkelen van concepten en produkten.



De techniek van schakelende voedingen wordt al een jaar of 15 in versterkers toegepast en is in wezen weinig veranderd. Kort gezegd komt het erop neer dat een muzieksignaal dynamisch is en dat is waar de fabrikanten gebruik van maken. 
De meeste lichtgewicht eindtrappen kunnen slechts heel korte tijd het opgegeven vermogen leveren maar dit is wel lang genoeg om de pieken in de muziek te versterken. Zet je een dergelijke versterker dus op een testbank dan zal het resultaat teleurstellend zijn. Een FP10.000 is bijvoorbeeld echt niet in staat om 10 kW aan sinussignaal te leveren. Maar met muziek is hij wel degelijk vergelijkbaar met een conventioneel gevoedde eindtrap die 2100 Watt per kanaal levert.

----------


## steed

Ik weet iemand die diverse versterkers naast elkaar heeft gehad en alles heeft getest wat een versterker daadwerkelijk kan en levert. Zoals al gezegd, vele versterkers leveren niet het vermogen wat is aangegeven in de specs. sommige komen niet eens in de buurt...is dus wel erg interessant, schrok er zelf van...merken komen allemaal uit het A segment..Ik zal eens kijken of ik de persoon er toe kan bewegen of ik de gegevens online kan krijgen..zijn voor eigen onderzoek nl. gebruikt en heeft denk ik wel wat centjes gekost.
Ik kom er op terug..

----------


## salsa

Volgens mij kan een SM versterker wel degelijk constante vermogen leveren zonder daarbij een 'dip' in z'n voeding traject te hebben, immers ligt de voeding direct aan het net en je hebt geen 'trafo' die traagheid oplevert zoals een coventionele voeding.
Het punt ligt gewoon dat vaak het aangesloten net niet voldoende KAN leveren.

Als voorbeeld, ik heb een NEXO NXAMP4x4 deze heeft twee voeding kabels, elk moet op aparte groepen aan gesloten worden (2 groepen van min.25A) 130V 
Niet veel versterkers hebben dit, en geloof mij, het net is het belangrijkste.
16A en 6000 Watts??  Hahahahahah!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk is het net de beperkende factor. 
Maar pak eens 6000 Watt aan conventionele versterkers, sluit die aan op een 16A groep en ga muziek draaien tegen het clipping point. Is echt heel erg lastig om op die manier de zekering eruit te laten klappen. :EEK!:

----------


## salsa

Dat bedoel ik nou, die versterkers van 6000 watt /16A bestaan gewoon niet!
Dus niet lullen van wel, zijn er gewoon niet!

En ja, een echte jongen van 6000 watt volluit op een groepje van 16 A is seconde werk..

Anything else?

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat bedoel ik nou, die versterkers van 6000 watt /16A bestaan gewoon niet!
> Dus niet lullen van wel, zijn er gewoon niet!
> 
> En ja, een echte jongen van 6000 watt volluit op een groepje van 16 A is seconde werk..
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Dave



Je hoort mij ook niet zeggen dat die bestaan, daarom schrijf ik ook dat je 6000 Watt aan conventionele versterkers, dus meerdere, op één 16A groep aansluit.
Maar, nu verzanden we in eenzelfde welles/nietes discussie als een tijd geleden. Waar het uiteindelijk om gaat is wat een versterker in de praktijk doet en dan blijkt een FP 10.000 niet onder te doen voor een conventionele versterker van 2500 Watt per kanaal. Het zal mij dan verder een zorg zijn of het ding op een testbank niet verder komt dan 1000 Watt per kanaal.

----------


## NesCio01

> Jazeker, de oude trouwens ook.
> Lab Gruppen is dus ook het merk dat de beste prestaties levert op het sub.



Owww?

Ik meen dat ik pas toch een test las waarbij 
MC2 er toch beter uit kwam dan Lab?

Mmmm,ligt dat aan de tester, het blad of de
fee?

Ben zelf wel erg tevreden met m'n MC2's!

grtz

----------


## frederic

> Owww?
> 
> Ik meen dat ik pas toch een test las waarbij 
> MC2 er toch beter uit kwam dan Lab?
> 
> Mmmm,ligt dat aan de tester, het blad of de
> fee?
> 
> Ben zelf wel erg tevreden met m'n MC2's!
> ...



Wat is beter, een Mercedes of een BMW?

Je moet die commerciele "testen" allemaal met een korreltje zout nemen.

----------


## metalteacher

Ik draai zelf regelmatig op 1 groep met alles, dan kom ik tegen de 5400watt aan. Op papier natuurlijk, dat gaat. Dus je kan ook bij conventioneel meer leveren dan het net in feite aanlevert. Dit zal inderdaad te maken hebben met het feit dat muzieksignalen inderdaad korte pieksignalen zijn. Ook neem ik aan dat geschakelde voedingen veel efficienter zijn qua verbruik. Hoeveel is dat verschil eigenlijk? Maar dan nog in snap dat ze beter zijn, maar zijn ze nu ook werkelijk zo goed als de fabrikant zegt dat ze zijn. B en C merken even buiten beschouwing latend.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Owww?
> 
> Ik meen dat ik pas toch een test las waarbij 
> MC2 er toch beter uit kwam dan Lab?



Ligt waarschijnlijk aan de testmethode of de tester, klankmatige voorkeur is vaak ook persoonlijk. Ken zelf de MC2 niet dus kan ik er ook geen mening over geven.

----------


## Gast1401081

er is maar één test methode. 

men neme 2 tanks met water, van dezelfde omvang en temperatuur. 

2 versterkers verstoken in 2 identieke dummyloads vermogen , dat - wegens het per tank één dummyload aangebracht onder water - per versterker één tank water opwarmt. 

Bij identieke en naast elkaar staande tanks kun je aan het eind van de dag aan de opwarming van het water zien wie er wint.  

alle andere tests zijn afhankelijk van overige invloeden, zoals speaker-akoestiesche weerstanden / qmax-qdam-en dempingsfactoren, ook koeling van de speaker etc, etc. 
En dus subjectief. 

Tot die tijd geloof ik het meest in de MT5000VZ filosofie, kortom:  kopertrafos met herniagarantie. 
Schakelende voedingen die 5000W moeten leveren passen volgens mij niet op een printplaat, zonder extra koper erop gesoldeerd.

----------


## frederic

> er is maar één test methode. 
> 
> men neme 2 tanks met water, van dezelfde omvang en temperatuur. 
> 
> 2 versterkers verstoken in 2 identieke dummyloads vermogen , dat - wegens het per tank één dummyload aangebracht onder water - per versterker één tank water opwarmt. 
> 
> Bij identieke en naast elkaar staande tanks kun je aan het eind van de dag aan de opwarming van het water zien wie er wint. 
> 
> alle andere tests zijn afhankelijk van overige invloeden, zoals speaker-akoestiesche weerstanden / qmax-qdam-en dempingsfactoren, ook koeling van de speaker etc, etc. 
> ...



Schuif dan maar jou geliefkoosde merk ook mmaar opzei.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RenéE

Als ik een bak water wil verwarmen neem ik een verwarmingselement. Als ik een audiosignaal wil versterken neem ik een audioversterker. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oftewel, leuk om F1-auto's te testen door ze zware aanhangers een berg op te laten trekken en wellicht zegt het wel iets over zo'n auto maar uiteindelijk is dat natuurlijk niet waar het om gaat en zegt het vrij weinig over wie de race gaat winnen.

----------


## showband

Ik wil wel voorzichtig meegeven

dat in de goedkopere prijsklasse voor de eenvoudige drivein, kleine band, reserveamp of extra monitorkantje een ouderwetse eindversterker van een kilo of 17 tot 34. Goedkoper is en het qua betrouwbaarheid wint.

Ik ken bijna alleen maar verhalen van CS800's, M&M's Zeck ja zelfs behringer en DAP die gewoon prima hun werk doen. Voor 100 euro koop je tweedehands een eindbak die nog jaren in een cafesetting zijn werk kan doen.

Terwijl je alleen op dit forum al eindeloze threads hebt van de nukken bij Sync en andere digitalen. En vooral het overoptimisme van hun specs. Waar die problemen bij conventionele goedkope bakken toch echt amper aanwezig zijn. Een digitale Kilowatt eindbak van 800 euro blijkt voor mij toch telkens op een echte speaker niet meer druk te geven dan de conventionele eindbak van 500 euro met veel minder vermogen.

Als je eenmaal echt centen hebt uit te geven en dus een economisch voordeel hebt bij transport ... ja dan staat er natuurlijk zo een rek met digispul. Hoewel ik voor kleine dj's en kleine bands nog steeds dan een moeilijke keuze vind voor losse of ingebouwde amps.

De klanten selecteren op geluid en prijs. Hat is nu eenmaal makkelijker je rendement te krijgen met conventioneel als je in de kleinere aantallen zit. (twee of drie eindbakken in een rekje op een klus met 2 x 400 tot 600 watt op 4ohm) Dan is je eenmalige tweedehands aanschaf goed voor jaren werk.

Of de Inuke moet ineens doen wat ie zegt te doen.... :Wink: 

Als je eenmaal line arrays of grotere systemen met 1000Watt processed speakers gaat gebruiken dan slaat het weer om. Opbouwtijd, mankracht en transport worden dan natuurlijk snel een beetje rot.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Schuif dan maar jou geliefkoosde merk ook maar opzij.



Die bouwen geen 5000 watters, volgens mij, en als ze die al bouwen zijn ze conventioneel, of getrapt. De lompste 700 HP draait op een 2x 1125 W eindbak.

halen we ff niet peak en RMS door elkaar? 
Ik ken verschillende eindbakjes die vrolijk 50.000W leveren, maar dan ook alleen maar voor 0,001 seconde. 

Zo liep KlinktOpVrijdag ooit de schreeuwen dat hun sub 10.000W burst was. Waarop ik vroeg wat er gebeurde bij 10.001W, en de vertegenwoordiger ernstig op zn neus keek. 

Verder is er hier op het forum genoeg info te vinden om het verschil tussen RMS en piekvermogen te weten. Speaker gedrag is ook niet onbelangrijk voor de prestatie van je amp. 

Maar echt vermogen meet je door de warmte na een paar uur op te meten. 
Weten wat je meet is meten wat je weet. 

(en in de auto industrie wordt er inderdaad een rollenbank met remmende motoren opgezet om het vermogen te meten. Een niet voldoende presterende motor haalt het circuit echt niet...)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar echt vermogen meet je door de warmte na een paar uur op te meten. 
> Weten wat je meet is meten wat je weet. 
> 
> (en in de auto industrie wordt er inderdaad een rollenbank met remmende motoren opgezet om het vermogen te meten. Een niet voldoende presterende motor haalt het circuit echt niet...)



Ik ken geen enkele versterker fabrikant die een versterker heeft ontwikkeld om een bak met water mee op te warmen. Het zal mij eigenlijk een zorg zijn of een versterker 3 of 3000 watt levert, waar het om gaat is of een versterker aan de verwachtingen voldoet. Kennelijk doen een groot aantal lichtgewicht dat goed genoeg om de zwaargewichten van het toneel te kunnen duwen. Er zijn inderdaad trafo gevoedde hernia bakken die klankmatig nog altijd heel lekker zijn maar als dat betekent dat een rackje ineens 150 kg weegt in plaats van 50 kg heb ik mijn keus wel gemaakt.
En die rollenbank werkt vaak ook met kinetische energie, zorg dat de rol zwaar genoeg is, dat de computer weet hoeveel energie er nodig is om het ding op gang te krijgen en je kunt feilloos het vermogen berekenen. :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Ik heb ook nog nooit de behoefte gehad om eiers te bakken op een versterker.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ... maar als dat betekent dat een rackje ineens 150 kg weegt in plaats van 50 kg heb ik mijn keus wel gemaakt....



en als de prijs daarmee 3x hoger wordt is de keuze weer wat lastiger. 

Begrijp me goed : ik kraak lab's zeker niet af, maar ik vind al die truuks om het "vermogen" te bepalen altijd weer wat subjectief. 
De AES heeft er een standaard voor, waarbij het ding 2 uur vol vermogen roze ruis op zn donder krijgt, en daarna wordt het vermogen toch net weer iets anders genoemd als bij de 0,1 seconde aan 2 ohm.

----------


## metalteacher

iK gebruik MA3600VZ die in tegenstelling tot de MA5000 bakken ook niet helemaal stabiel zijn, ik geloof dat in de vermogens tabel in de handleiding dat ding niet verder komt dan 275 watt bij 4ohm bij continu vermogen. in de praktijk heb ik daar hoegenaamd echter geen last van. dus de fabrikanten hebben dat pad van die duurtesten al bij de conventionele bakken verlaten.

wat ik me hierbij ook afvroeg: wat is een goede manier van vermogen testen. ik plaats kanttekeningen bij de positiviteit van lab gruppen maar ook crown waarmee kwistig met vermogen wordt rondgestrooid. maar zie ook dat dat pad van die authentieke vermogensmetingen waarmee een versterker werdt getest op zijn capaciteiten als lasapparaat al bij de conventionele bakken al is verlaten.

van musicxtra snap ik ook dat bij dergelijke grote installaties de keuze heel anders genomen wordt. maar ook daar ben ik benieuwd naar hoe je dan kiest. hou je rekening met het feit dat de versterker niet echt zijn ding doet en kies je hem zwaarder dan die 1,5x het speaker continu vermogen, of hou je ook daar vast aan die norm?

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/maspec_3.htm

----------


## showband

goede vraag metalteacher!

als je een speaker hebt met 600W RMS rating is de conventionele wijsheid:
neem een amp met 2xRMS vermogen = 1200W RMS

Als je een labgruppen, digam enz hebt van 1200w RMS opgegeven vermogen, werkt DAT dan even goed?

*En extremer gezegd:
(J&H heeft ze allebei )
werkt een*
_Behringer iNUKE NU3000 versterker (volgens de site op voorraad) 2 x 880 Watts into 4 Ohm 283euro_
*even goed als een* 
_Behringer EP2000 versterker, 2 x 750 Watts into 4 Ohms 280euro???_

appels met appels gesproken.  :Wink: 
lijkt me een leuke voor een forumdag. Om zo eens eerlijk naast elkaar in drie prijsklassen te testen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De AES heeft er een standaard voor, waarbij het ding 2 uur vol vermogen roze ruis op zn donder krijgt, en daarna wordt het vermogen toch net weer iets anders genoemd als bij de 0,1 seconde aan 2 ohm.



Ja, daar vallen ze keihard mee door de mand alleen is het uiteindelijk ook niet relevant, wel relevant is of hij, aangesloten op een luidspreker met muziek vergelijkbaar is met een conventionele eindtrap met een gelijk vermogen. En die vergelijking kunnen ze heel aardig doorstaan.
Die AES norm stamt uit het tijdperk dat er nog geen lichtgewicht amps waren en is hier dan ook niet toepasbaar.

----------


## Gast1401081

moah, het lijkt me wel handig dat, als ik een 1000W amp bestel, ik dan ook een 1000W amp krijg. 
En of het ding nou licht, donker, zwaar, of fetherlite is lijkt me minder interessant. En offie op elektriciteit, of interne nuke, of op een fietswieldynamo loopt evenmin. Vandaar die norm. 

Ooit, frhoagah, hadden we 6 identieke monitoren liggen, met dezelfde aansturing. Toch ging de een veel harder voor feedback dan de andere, op dezelfde mike, maar op een andere amp. Terwijl alles keurig aan de vermogenspecs voldeed. 

En dat is dus de reden dat selfpowered steeds meer in komt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> van musicxtra snap ik ook dat bij dergelijke grote installaties de keuze heel anders genomen wordt. maar ook daar ben ik benieuwd naar hoe je dan kiest. hou je rekening met het feit dat de versterker niet echt zijn ding doet en kies je hem zwaarder dan die 1,5x het speaker continu vermogen, of hou je ook daar vast aan die norm?



In grotere installaties wordt meestal voor één type versterker gekozen die overal op gebruikt wordt. Op dit forum wordt er naar mijn mening ook veel te nerveus over gedaan wel versterker vermogen er op een speaker mag. Dit is deels terecht omdat vaak het onmogelijke van de speakers verwacht wordt (een dancefeest voor 2000 man met een suppie/ toppie is echt iets te optimistisch) terwijl bij grotere producties altijd ruim voldoende capaciteit wordt neergezet.
Met gezond verstand, goede processing, voldoende capaciteit en vooral je oren gebruiken hoef je echt niet bang te zijn een speaker van 300 Watt stuk te spelen met een versterker die 1200 Watt kan leveren. Een clippende amp van 500 Watt, die in theorie dus optimaal zou zijn, is veel gevaarlijker.

----------


## jack

Het regeltje van 1,5 of 2 x rms vermogen op een speaker mag en kan zolang er dynamiek is!. 



Dat geld dus ook voor de op geschakeldevoeding gebaseerde versterkers!
Laat normale muziek nu zeer dynamisch zijn!!

in de house scene waarbij het laag altijd zowat voluit staat , kom je meestal veel oud ijzer tegen....evenals grote stapels hout.......Dynamiek in deze muzieksoort is meestal ver te zoeken.

----------


## Gast1401081

Sja.. als normen al niet meer toepasbaar zijn... Volgende week dan ook maar de zwaartekracht afschaffen? 

( of klinkt die set van jouw alleen maar als ieder drivertje een FP10000-kantje aan zn terminals heeft hangen? Wordt het toch weer een dure hobby.)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ooit, frhoagah, hadden we 6 identieke monitoren liggen, met dezelfde aansturing. Toch ging de een veel harder voor feedback dan de andere, op dezelfde mike, maar op een andere amp. Terwijl alles keurig aan de vermogenspecs voldeed. 
> 
> En dat is dus de reden dat selfpowered steeds meer in komt.



Dat heeft alles te maken met controle van de conus, de frequentieresponse en het fasegedrag.
Dat is de reden dat alle Vision Acoustics spullen altijd achter een processor hangen en we deze altijd op dezelfde amps gebruiken waar door uitgebreid meten de optimale setting is bepaald, haal je een zelfde resultaat mee als met selfpowered.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Als je in de catogerie kijkt, lightgewicht lab, powersoft, crown Itech, Chevin, MC enz Dan zal er niet zo heel veel verschil zitten in de aantal watts welke eruit worden geduwt.. 

Waar nog wel een verschil inzit is de waarneming van het geluid wat betreffende amp produceert in combi met de aangesloten speaker.

Zo klinkt de ene amp wat opener, frisser, lijkt hij/zij onderin net wat meer door te duwen, de beleving van het geluid is bij alle amps net wat anders.. Slecht? Nee nit meer, anders tov die lastrafo''s?  JA... Soms heb je het idee dat een lastrafo amp, Crown 5000 is een goed voorbeeld, veel Vetter onderin klinkt.. hij gaat lager, duwt harder door, je voelt de bassen meer...

Is het ook veel meer?  Zn "moderne" geschakelde amp klinkt heel gecontroleerd, strak, soms mis je juist iets duwends onderin omdat de amp de speaker zo controleerd.

Slecht klinken ze allerminst... Wat beter is, dat is vooral een smaak kwestie, kwalitatief is het allemaal goed spul  :Big Grin:

----------


## metalteacher

@******** In de handleiding van de Crown staan van die leuke tabelletjes met vermogensmetingen, daar staat keurig bij, bij welk voltage de versterker welk vermogen levert. Bij de 4ohm 230V staat keurig dat de versterker volgens de FTC norm van 20Hz tot 20kHz 275watt levert. Ik heb die FTC even opgezocht. En daar maak ik toch uit op dat Crown zelfs bij een conventionele bak al gebruik maakte van die piekmeting. Zoals nu ook bij de lichtgewichten gebruikelijk is. Of zie ik nu iets compleet over het hoofd. In de praktijk merk je daar eigenlijk niets van, vandaar ook mijn vragen over dit onderwerp.
[FONT=Helvetica-Light][FONT=Helvetica-Light] 
[LEFT]Continuous power in the context of Federal Trade
Commission testing is understood to be a minimum
of five minutes of operation. Harmonic distortion is
measured as the RMS sum total and given as a
percentage of the fundamental output voltage. This[/LEFT]
applies for all wattages greater than 0.25 watts.
[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Gast1401081

page 18 / chapter 6?      kijk eens goed wat er boven die tabel staat - (minimum of maximum?

----------


## showband

toch nog steeds benieuwd of we niet eens een prijsklasse / opgegeven vermogen testdagje kunnen doen. Met wat amps van forumleden.

Ik vind mijn inuke3000 v/s EP2000 vraag redelijk basis waar het topic over gaat. Zelfde prijs, zelfde vermogen, zelfde doelgroep. En toch kilo's verschil.
Als je dit ook macrotech v/s labgruppen zou doen. enz
 :Smile: 

Op een en dezelfde set subs en toppen.

ik wil daar best een locatie voor regelen!

----------


## metalteacher

Lijkt me leuk om eens te doen. Al val ik in het niet denk ik bij de apparatuur die jullie allemaal hebben.

----------


## nightline

Breng ik graag een paar rackjes QSC mee, zowel budget als PL...

Mvg

Jack

----------


## 2mancrew

Lijkt me ook wel eens  leuk om ze in de praktijk te horen.
Rack je Sync  wil ik wel in de auto gooien als t zin heeft en ben  best benieuwd naar een  a - b test met  diverse  amp rackjes

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan ik wel een mooi setje Vision Acoustics speakers neerzetten. :Wink:

----------


## metalteacher

ik weet niet hoe groot een lokatie moet zijn, maar t kan eventueel wel in t poppodium van harderwijk, dat ligt ook wel redelijk centraal in nederland. ik ben daar programmeur, en daar is vast iets te regelen

----------


## showband

OK ik stel me het volgende voor:

Doel is appels met appel te vergelijken

eindversterkers in dezelfde prijsklasse met vergelijkbaar vermogen op een speakerset vergelijken. Met 

twee setups die meest gebruikt worden door de forummers die met eindbakken werken.
-een conventionele tweeweg setup van een 15inch sub met 12 inch top op paaltje
-en een setup "dubbel 18" of "dubbel 15" met top 

daarop op een kantje digitaal en de andere kant een conventionele eindversterker. (dus na het X-over ene versterkerkant sub andere kant top) Met de dB meter de output meten
Daarna output gelijk zetten en dan met de panoramaknop geluidsindruk vergelijken.

voor onderkant markt: BV T-amp, Synq, Inuke,  naast een vergelijkbare amp zoals EP2500 of DAP palladium
(ik denk dat deze vergelijking in werkelijkheid de meeste vragen op dit forum zal beantwoorden)

En in de duurdere klasse BV lab gruppen vs crest

Vraag:
Is J&H geinteresseerd om hier aan mee te werken (die zitten centraal en hebben bv Inukes in de winkel)

Nodig:
-locatie (nu dus aanbod van 2 locaties een in den haag en een harderwijk)
-2 sets speakers MET vervoer! (aanbod musicXtra, ik kan ook wel iets meenemen)
-GOEDE dB meter / spectrumanalyse meter
-Kleine submixer met CD speler (geen probleem)
-een aantal amps (met natuurlijk wel kabels en x-over aub)

Let op dat er eigenlijk drie ampsoorten zijn.
conventioneel, geschakelde voedig en "digitaal". Eigenlijk zou je dat nog liefst meenemen.

en een datum!
zondag voormiddag? Na het uitslapen en voor de avondklus? 

Ik zou wel eens de discussies met een losse test willen verrijken.

----------


## dj bobo

Mocht er nog behoefte aan zijn, dan zou ik eventueel langs kunnen komen met de volgende amps: 

Behringer Ep 1500 / Ep 2500 (Inukes heb ik "helaas" niet) (conventioneel)

Ev q66 mk1 (conventioneel)
Ev q66 mk2 (geschakeld)

Lab gruppen Lab 1000 (conventioneel)
Lab gruppen Fp 2200 (geschakeld)

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd naar de (meet)resultaten, daar ik zelf al meedere malen getest heb met mijn verschillende amps. De uitkomst hiervan zal ik voorlopig in het midden laten..  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2mancrew

Kan zowel rackje met een sync 3k6 en sync 2k2 meenemen 
als een rackje met dap palladium 1600 en 2000.
Uiteraard met processor 

AUB wel aangeven of er trappen op en af moeten want dat is niet leuk met die DAPjes (Hernia versterkers )

@showband een zondagmiddag is wat mij betreft geen probleem

----------


## I.T. drive in

Misschien een beetje te veel van het goede, maar is het niet leuk om een live band te laten spelen?

----------


## laserguy

Leuk wel, maar liever niet: liever met muziekstukken die telkens 100% identiek gereproduceerd kunnen worden en die we kennen (CD e.d. dus). Een A-B vergelijking met een bandje met misschien wel verschillende mixers achter een tafel zijn een te variabele factor aan de input om een grondige vergelijking te doen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Dat snap ik, maar live muziek is natuurlijk veel dynamischer.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Iemand met een HD24 (of een andere multitracker) met onbewerkte liveopnames?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat snap ik, maar live muziek is natuurlijk veel dynamischer.



Denk dat je met een paar goede WAV testnummers al een heel aardig beeld kunt krijgen van de verschillen tussen de versterkers.

----------


## laserguy

Ja, maar voor dynamisch ben ik niet bang voor digitale eindtrappen. Eerder voor een monotone lange basdreun en dan nog eens lekker gecompresseerd zoals bij sommige cd's waar de versterker dus veel langer veel meer vermogen moet leveren, lijken mij interessanter. 
Ook een interessant testmateriaal: een stukje radio opnemen op testcd, 3FM of zo. Die hebben stevige compressie.

----------


## showband

Ik wil even proberen het niet te veel als een bloemkool uit te laten lopen  :Wink: 

even een uurtje nemen voor een bak koffie en een aantal forummers met spullen op te laten zetten.

Dan gewoon met goed bronmateriaal "platgecompressed" en "dynamisch" (knorbassen en koperaccenten, scatzang en RCA klassiek) luisteren naar verschillen.
Subjectief en met een dB meter. Gewoon even met een CD-speler.
Dat scheelt mixtijd, opbouwtijd en "mix interpretatie discussies"

En gewoon kijken welke kilowatten werkelijk het hardste/mooiste/fijnste gaan of lijken te gaan. digitale of conventionele. Wie daarna wil naborrelen blijft naborrelen. Maar de tijdsdruk is zo niet te groot.
Dan kun je binnen 3 uur echt wel een test doen die al bijna 5 jaar op audioforums blijft terugkomen. 

"doet die digitale amp het nou net zo goed als die analoge?"

daarom dus de test versterkers tegenover elkaar met nadruk *binnnen dezelfde prijsklasse*.  

(misschien als uitsmijter eens een dure naast een goedkope. Ik denk dat we ons daarvan niet kunnen weerhouden  :Wink: )

Ik denk dat iedereen wel weet dat een stuk  headroom en kwaliteitsverschil bij een eindbak gaat uitmaken. Dat je  bedrijfszekerheid moet overwegen, maximale gewicht moet beoordelen. enz  enz. 
Kortom dat er meer meetelt. Daar gaan we vrolijk aan voorbij. Omdat die factoren gewoon een individuele keuze zijn.
Of je wel of niet wil sjouwen? Welk geld je hebt? En bedrijfszekerheid is niet even te testen. Dat moet uit gebruikerservaringen komen.

De test beperkt zich daarom tot de geluidsindruk 
*(hoe het klinkt)*
en geluidsdruk. 
*(of 1000watt digi meer / minder druk (lijkt) te geven dan 1000w  conventioneel.)*

Want ik weet zeker dat een beetje labgruppen het zo wint van een conventionele bodemprijzer. Al is het maar omdat je lab pas verkocht wordt met 3x de headroom aan vermogen van het grootste model DAP  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

september is rete druk, maar om het niet te lang uit te laten lopen voorstellen
zondag 21 , 28 ?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Helemaal mee eens.
Zo hoort die test dag eruit te zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Om goed te kunnen vergelijken is snel schakelen nodig.
Makkelijkst is dan ook wanneer er een twee of drietal zelfde geluidssetjes opgesteld staan met voor ieder setje een eigen processor welke aangesloten zit op een aparte output van de mixer.
Zo kun je drie verschillende versterkers aansluiten en heel snel wisselen tussen deze drie. De versterkers zijn dan de enige wisselende factoren wat een, min of meer, objectieve beoordeling makkelijker maakt.

----------


## metalteacher

ik heb vier lan L300 kasten, misschien ook interessant, daar kan wel wat vermogen opgezet worden. en twee ma3600vz voor het laag zit rond de 1000watt per kast misschien ook een gangbaar vermogen om mee te testen

als ik moet zorgen voor een zaal laat maar ff weten

sander

----------


## Stoney3K

> Leuk wel, maar liever niet: liever met muziekstukken die telkens 100% identiek gereproduceerd kunnen worden en die we kennen (CD e.d. dus). Een A-B vergelijking met een bandje met misschien wel verschillende mixers achter een tafel zijn een te variabele factor aan de input om een grondige vergelijking te doen.



Maar een bandje is natuurlijk wel weer een heel stuk leuker. :Big Grin: 

Laten we het toch maar bij CD houden. Ik heb nog een LD Systems DP-600 die misschien wel mee wil doen, maar dan zou die tussen die Palladium en die Synq terecht komen. Heeft ook alleen zin als de Palladiums geen klasse H (lichtgewicht) zijn.

Ik denk wel dat de vergelijking 'klassiek' (klasse A/B of B), lichtgewicht (klasse H) en digitaal (klasse D) wel een mooi drietal zal zijn.

----------


## dexter

En een versterker met ouderwetse ringkern met 2 of 3 stappen klasse H dan?

----------


## RenéE

Tsja, het is inderdaad wel een kwestie van de juiste naam bij het beestje blijven noemen. Wat dat betreft zou het wel een leuke zijn om er nog een echte klasse-D uit het betere segment bij te betrekken. En sowieso een goed onderscheid houden tussen SMPS/conventionele voedingen en de verschillende klasses.

----------


## hugoov

Ik ben door mijn broertje 4AC getipt over dit topic.

Wij (ovmusic.nl) willen ook wel langs komen bij deze amp-meeting.
Wat kunnen we meenemen:
-  DAP Vision MK2 (2400/3500) als deze er dan nog zijn
- TSA (Tecno Star Audio) PW-5000
- QSC PL: 2, 4, 6 versie II non PFC
- QSC PLX2: 1804, 1802, 3602

Wat betreft speakers eventueel; EAW fr129z, TSA C115N en Iven AL TSE subs

Laat maar weten hoe&wat.

Mvg
Hugo Oude Vrielink

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat het niet veel zin heeft dat iedereen speakers meeneemt, om een goed beeld te krijgen van de versterkers is het van belang dat deze allemaal op dezelfde speakers worden getest.
Als het niet te ver rijden is kan ik zorgen voor 2 of drie sets met een dubbel 18 sub en daarop drie toppen. Een drietal processoren en bekabeling zodat de versterkers snel uitwisselbaar zijn en er twee of drie typen in een a, b en eventueel c vergelijking direct vergeleken kunnen worden.
De setjes zijn heel hoog belastbaar dus er kan ook een goede indruk van het geleverde vermogen gekregen worden.

----------


## metalteacher

In poppodium Estrado in Harderwijk zijn de volgende data nog beschikbaar:
11 en 18 september
2 en 23 oktober

----------


## MusicXtra

18 september kan ik in elk geval niet.

----------


## showband

Ik wil kijken of zondag 25 september kan.
tijd tussen 12 uur en 3 uur 

-optionele locatie musicon.nl den haag

1) Graag suggesties voor centralere locaties
(de loods van J&H zou trouwens wel erg centraal liggen  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: )

2) En graag hieronder aanmeldingen  van komers op die dag en hun groffe locatie!

----------


## 4AC

KICK!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 2mancrew

stuurt een hoge fluittoon het onderwerp in ff iedereen wakker maken anders komt er niets van die test

groeten
Ed

----------


## Gast1401081

ben ondertussen afgehaakt, wegens werkzaamheden elders.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Lijkt me nog steeds leuk om te komen.....
Is er btw al een datum vastgesteld?

----------


## MusicXtra

Mijn aanbod staat ook nog steeds, de tijd ontbreekt me om het te organiseren.

----------


## showband

september was weer een heksenketel. en er waren veel afhakers maar weinig aanmeldingen van mensen die kunnen / konden in september.

Ook blijf ik er bij dat ik een centraal gelegen locatie zoek.
Utrecht ergens.
Anders is den haag voor mij nog steeds het beste te regelen. goede koffie, passende zaal, gratis parkeren enzo

Maar is er geen forumlid met een loods in het midden van het land?

dus ik zit een beetje naar tijd en plaats te zoeken.

----------


## jack

wel een in Etten leur...
(das naast Breda)

----------


## metalteacher

zondag 23 oktober kan het in estrado in harderwijk. veel centraler als dat kom je niet denk ik

----------


## dexter

Gaat mij een een collega net zo we willen wel komen kijken/ luisteren en eventueel een amp meenemen (chevin) maar het zit hem even vast op de datum wanneer het georganiseerd wordt.

En eigelijk hebben we nu eens geen zin om naar Utrecht of 
Den Haag te rijden maar liever iets centraler in Nederland
zoals de locatie die metalteacher opgeeft.

----------


## RonaldH

Harderwijk is prima, eventueel kan ik een paar SYNQ 3K6 meenemen, maar 23 oktober kan ik helaas niet :Frown: .

----------


## 2mancrew

Heren,

Laat maar datum  weten dan gooi ik wel paar flightcases  amps  in de auto.
Heb ook nog een leuke stageamp liggen.


Groeten
Ed

----------


## renevanh

Harderwijk en 23 oktober klinkt voor mij wel ok eigenlijk.
Ben zelf erg geinteresseerd in hoe de Synq 2K2 (of 3K6) klinkt ten opzichte van de high-end conventionele amps.
Ook mijn Alto Macro 2400's wil ik daar wel eens naast horen...


Eventueel heb ik ook een locatie in Driebergen, maar daar kunnen we niet heel hard draaien (zit best wel in een woonwijk) en de parkeergelegenheid is ook niet optimaal.

----------


## showband

OK laten we nu aanmeldingen verzamelen uitgaande van 23 oktober zondag in harderwijk.

We gaan alleen eindbakken testen in het kader: digitaal versus analoog.

aangeven met hoeveel mensen je komt.
Neem je een conventionele en of digitale amp mee?
kun je een sub en of een top meenemen? Welke?

De sub en top beslissen we uit de aanmeldingen welke we gaan gebruiken.

Ik neem wel een CD spelertje mee / kleine mackie submixer voor aansturen

Wie heeft er eventueel :
-geijkte dB meter / analyzer?
-een slim plan om tussen twee amps te switchen op een set speakers?

ik kom langs,
neem eventueel een leuke C-audio/crown 600watter mee conventioneel en goedkoop

kan als subs een setje musicXtra forumsubjes mee nemen.  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

> -een slim plan om tussen twee amps te switchen op een set speakers?



Een speakertje om amp A, tweede op amp B?

----------


## showband

moet je wel dezelfde speakers aan a en b hebben

----------


## metalteacher

Ik heb vier LAN subs. Die kan ik wel meenemen. Versterkers allemaal Crown Macrotech 2400 en 3600. Maar wat willen we gaan testen. Het liefst niet teveel denk ik voor de beheersbaarheid en van de conventionele zit je denk ik al gauw aan een MA5000 of iets vergelijkbaars om dat naast een digitale te kunnen zetten. Kan iemand een lijst maken naar wat we precies op zoek zijn. zodat niet iedereen van alles onnodig meesjouwt.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Volgens mij zou Musicxtra setje mee nemen?
Het idee van de forum subs meenemen is ook wel goed!

----------


## 2mancrew

Heren,

Kan meenemen amprackje met:
Sync  3k6
Sync  2k2
met xilica processing

Amprackje 2  (van de betere hernia sjouw kwaliteit)
Dap  Palladium    P2000
Dap  Palladium    P1600
Behringer Proccessing

En  heb ook nog een stage amp  4.4  voor de test liggen.


Mvg

Ed

----------


## showband

Het plan is / was als volgt:
Ik wil even proberen het niet te veel als een bloemkool uit te laten lopen  :Wink: 

even een uurtje nemen voor een bak koffie en een aantal forummers met spullen op te laten zetten.

Dan gewoon met goed bronmateriaal "platgecompressed" en "dynamisch"  (knorbassen en koperaccenten, scatzang en RCA klassiek) luisteren naar  verschillen.
Subjectief en met een dB meter. Gewoon even met een CD-speler.
Dat scheelt mixtijd, opbouwtijd en "mix interpretatie discussies"

En gewoon kijken welke kilowatten werkelijk het hardste/mooiste/fijnste  gaan of lijken te gaan. digitale of conventionele. Wie daarna wil  naborrelen blijft naborrelen. Maar de tijdsdruk is zo niet te groot.
Dan kun je binnen 3 uur echt wel een test doen die al bijna 5 jaar op audioforums blijft terugkomen. 

"doet die digitale amp het nou net zo goed als die analoge?"

daarom dus de test versterkers tegenover elkaar met nadruk *binnnen dezelfde prijsklasse*.  

(misschien als uitsmijter eens een dure naast een goedkope. Ik denk dat we ons daarvan niet kunnen weerhouden  :Wink: )

Ik  denk dat iedereen wel weet dat een stuk  headroom en kwaliteitsverschil  bij een eindbak gaat uitmaken. Dat je  bedrijfszekerheid moet  overwegen, maximale gewicht moet beoordelen. enz  enz. 
Kortom dat er meer meetelt. Daar gaan we vrolijk aan voorbij. Omdat die factoren gewoon een individuele keuze zijn.
Of je wel of niet wil sjouwen? Welk geld je hebt? En bedrijfszekerheid  is niet even te testen. Dat moet uit gebruikerservaringen komen.

De test beperkt zich daarom tot de geluidsindruk 
*(hoe het klinkt)*
en geluidsdruk. 
*(of 1000watt digi meer / minder druk (lijkt) te geven dan 1000w  conventioneel.)*

Want  ik weet zeker dat een beetje labgruppen het zo wint van een  conventionele bodemprijzer. Al is het maar omdat je lab pas verkocht  wordt met 3x de headroom aan vermogen van het grootste model DAP  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

als er eerst een inventarisatie van beschikbare apparatuur is, denk ik dat we dan voor 6 of 8 amps moeten gaan:
goedkoop digitaal - goedkoop conventioneel - (+/- 2x 300W 4 ohm)
midprice digitaal - midprice conventioneel - (+/- 2x 300W 4 ohm)
goedkoop digitaal - goedkoop conventioneel - (+/- 2x 700W 4 ohm)
midprice digitaal - midprice conventioneel - (+/- 2x 700W 4 ohm)

Dan zou je goed moeten shootouten...

en eventueel:
topmodel digitaal - topmodel conventioneel

----------


## I.T. drive in

Worden er ook metingen gedaan?
Met bijv. SIM3?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Worden er ook metingen gedaan?
> Met bijv. SIM3?



Heeft niet zo heel veel zin bij vergelijken van versterkers.

----------


## metalteacher

ik heb 23 oktober vastgelegd.

----------


## Richnies2000

> OK laten we nu aanmeldingen verzamelen uitgaande van 23 oktober zondag in harderwijk.
> 
> 
> 
> kan als subs een setje musicXtra forumsubjes mee nemen.



die komen bij bekend voor :P

----------


## metalteacher

hey showband, moet je die vermogens niet wat verder uit elkaar leggen? ik neem aan dat er weinig zijn met versterkers van 700watt 4ohm, zeker al digitaal. is 1 a 2 kW niet leuker om naast elkaar te leggen, dan kun je ook vier subjes parallel zetten, dan heb je een versterker toch op zijn tenen lopen denk ik zo.

----------


## showband

ik wil eerst inventariseren welke eindbakken worden aangeboden om mee te nemen....
Dan het aanbod matchen qua vermogen en prijsklasse.

Het gaat om digi versus analoog
en 
de vraag "in welke prijsklasse?"

en dan maar luisteren....  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien verstandig ook te inventariseren wie er allemaal komt. Ik wil best alle moeite doen door twee gelijke hoog belastbare speaker sets neer te zetten maar als er uiteindelijk drie man en een paardekop op komt draven.....

----------


## renevanh

Zoals ik al zei: Synq 2K2 en Alto Macro 2400 kan ik beide meenemen. Vallen denk ik allebei in een 'midprice' categorie.
De 2K2 geeft 650W/8 ohm (RMS), de Macro 2400 575W/8 Ohm (RMS).

----------


## jakkes72

's middags zou ik kunnen komen kijken/luisteren en kan eventueel onderstaande meenemen:
LAB 6000Q
LAB 2200
QSC PLX II 1804
QSC PLX II 3602

----------


## SH1000

Ik wil graag komen. 
Moet dan volgende week nog wel even een afspraak afzeggen.

PS Ik kan enkele amps meenemen maar volgens mij voegen ze weinig toe als ik de andere bekijk (o.a. QSC GX3)

----------


## 2mancrew

IK kom  in ieder geval wel die kant van harderwijk op en de  amps die ik mee kan nemen staan ergsn in topic laat maar weten

----------


## showband

Ik denk dat het gewoon doorgaat. Of er nu drie man komen of vier  :Wink: 
Ik vind het samen met wat anderen echt een test die ik al jaren eens wil doen namelijk.
Orentraining, en een discussie die echt al zo oud is als de weg naar kralingen volgens mij.

Hoewel er steeds meer animo lijkt te zijn.

Als er weinig materiaal is stel ik voor om op 1 speaker een versterkerkantje te zetten en op de andere het andere kantje.... scheelt sjouwen.

@MusicXtra. Ik denk echt niet dat het nodig is om met enorme setups te komen. Een goede 12 of 15 inch top en een goede 15 of 18 inch sub moet duidelijk kunnen maken hoe een eindbak presteert in verhouding tot een andere. ik gooi een setje 15inch in de kofferbak. Scheelt al.

een volledig adres van de zaak in harderwijk is nu wel nodig.
@ metalteacher. Is de zaal vastgezet?
http://www.estrado.nl/
23 oktober
Estrado
Parkweg 3
3842 AD Harderwijk
1 uur beginnen. einde formele stuk 4 uur.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik kan denk ik wel komen, maar ik kan geen materiaal mee nemen aangezien ik met de trein ga...

----------


## Richnies2000

misschien is het wel leuk om ook een stuk te vergelijken hoe gaan versterker zich gedragen  als ze zwaar belast worden dus op 2 ohm.

ipv op 8 ohm

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik neem wel een brandblusser mee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, denk niet dat het verstandig is versterkers tot het uiterste te tergen, is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat er destructief getest wordt. In de praktijk is het voor de meeste versterkers ook niet aan te raden om op 2 Ohm te draaien dus is beter om niet verder te gaan dan 4 Ohm.

----------


## Richnies2000

het is rond lunchtijd dus eitjes bakken kan prima dan!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Stel je eens voor dat zo'n behringer inuke ontploft.
Hebben we meteen een kernramp...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Hahaha, denk niet dat het verstandig is versterkers tot het uiterste te tergen, is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat er destructief getest wordt. In de praktijk is het voor de meeste versterkers ook niet aan te raden om op 2 Ohm te draaien dus is beter om niet verder te gaan dan 4 Ohm.



Naar mijn idee moet je beiden doen als een versterker verkocht word als een 2 ohm te belasten type. Op die manier zul je nog duidelijker de verschillen horen. Je kocht destijds toch geen crest 9001 of crown 5002 als je maar tot maximaal 4 ohm van plan was te gaan? Of is het plan enkel budget versterkers te testen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat het verstandig is wanneer iemand ff een soort van schema opstelt zodat inzicht gekregen wordt in hoeveel versterkers getest worden, welke parameters er getest worden, hoe dat wordt gedaan, enzovoort. Verder iets van forumulieren waarop een ieder zijn of haar beoordeling kwijt kan die later door iemand verzameld worden zodat de testresultaten hier geplaatst kunnen worden. Pas dan kom je tot een objectief vergelijk, een middag is bovendien maar zo voorbij met alle wisselingen, discussies en luistersessies.
@ Showband; ik denk dat het wel handig is wanneer er twee complete en gelijke sets staan met eenzelfde processor en losse subs die daarbij ook wel redelijk belastbaar zijn. Wil dat best verzorgen dus hoor het wel.

----------


## RonaldH

Ik was graag gekomen, kan helaas niet op 23-10 (heb niet veel klussen, maar dan toevallig wel).

Wat objectieve meetresultaten in het meetrapport kan volgens mij geen kwaad, zoals geluidsdruk voor clip, temperatuurverhoging tijdens de test.
Ook is het bij class D versterkers een issue hoelang het maximale vermogen afgegeven kan worden, als dit te kort is zul je dat kunnen waarnemen bij bepaalde muzieksoorten. Analoge versterkers laten soms de voedingsspanningsrimpel horen bij (langdurige) volle belasting.

Ben benieuwd naar de uitslag, en ook hoe de verschillen ervaren worden tijdens een (blinde!!) hoortest.

----------


## metalteacher

23 oktober staat nog steeds in de agenda van estrado. ik wil eventueel wel een persstukje schrijven voor de lokale kranten, en de complete barbediening etc. gastheren en vrouwen kan geregeld worden door de vrijwilligers van mijn stichting. betekend gelijk ook dat er wel lokale belangstellenden op af komen, tenzij jullie dat niet handig vinden, maar we kunnen er wel iets gezelligs van maken. wat mij betreft is het klein op te zetten, en gewoon eens uit te proberen in de kleine zaal of groot in de benedenzaal. we kunnen het ook jaarlijks terug kunnen laten keren met elk jaar een ander thema en laat het dan maar groeien al dan niet. 

ik kan voor 23 oktober het volgende leveren:
4x lan l300 18" subs
2x stage accompany gb152 toppen
2x behringer dcx professor
2x amcron macrotech 3600
1x amcron macrotech 2400
1x camco dl1500

daarnaast staan er in de grote zaal een zwik crest ca6 en ca9 amps met turbosound tsw set, mits de zaaltechnicus mee wil werken moet daarin ook iets te regelen zijn, dan hoeven anderen minder te sjouwen en komt er misschien wat minder druk op zo'n dag te liggen. mocht het wenselijk zijn kan ik ook een band laten spelen of individuele muzikanten met drumstel o.i.d. misschien aardig met dubbele basdrums om een beetje aanspraak te maken op reserve's van versterkers.

laat maar weten, maar als we iets doen moeten we nu snel gaan handelen

----------


## metalteacher

ik kan ook wel voor een verder stuk publiciteit zorgen als daar belangstelling voor is

----------


## I.T. drive in

> 23 oktober staat nog steeds in de agenda van estrado. ik wil eventueel wel een persstukje schrijven voor de lokale kranten, en de complete barbediening etc. gastheren en vrouwen kan geregeld worden door de vrijwilligers van mijn stichting. betekend gelijk ook dat er wel lokale belangstellenden op af komen, tenzij jullie dat niet handig vinden, maar we kunnen er wel iets gezelligs van maken. wat mij betreft is het klein op te zetten, en gewoon eens uit te proberen in de kleine zaal of groot in de benedenzaal. we kunnen het ook jaarlijks terug kunnen laten keren met elk jaar een ander thema en laat het dan maar groeien al dan niet.



Ik vind het zelf persoonlijk niet erg als er ook lokale mensen komen, alleen dat gaat het testen van speakers misschien in de weg zitten...
Ik kan zelf nog steeds komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik denk dat de manier waarop het nu dreigt te gaan lopen er geen sprake kan zijn van een betrouwbare vergelijking. Een serieuze test zal echt een AB vergelijk moeten zijn op gelijke speakers, met gelijke processor settings en onder gelijke omstandigheden. Als je dus twee speakers plaatst met links de ene versterker en rechts de ander zul je ook akoestisch verschillen krijgen die het beeld vertroebelen. Daarbij is het gehoormatige verschil vaststellen het doel van de test, dit is al behoorlijk subjectief dus moeten alle andere zaken zo objectief mogelijk gehouden worden.
Mijn idee, waarvoor ik ook die aanbieding heb gedaan, was om vier gelijke ground-stacks van een dubbel 18" sub met daarop twee of drie line-array toppen neer te zetten, twee links en twee rechts waarbij er steeds een stereo set per versterker soort aangesloten wordt met behoud van dezelfde processor. Dan kun je door simpel de ene of de andere set aan te sturen razendsnel wisselen en ook de meest subtiele verschillen hoorbaar maken. Iedere versterker gaat daarbij op de toppen en op de subs want juist in het sub laten veel digitale eindtrappen het nogal eens afweten. Ieder versterker kan ook vol open gestuurd worden want de sets zijn daar ruim tegen bestand. Ik denk dat je op die manier per uur ca. drie tests kunt doen waar je dus ook echt iets aan hebt.

----------


## dexter

Eens met MusicXtra

----------


## showband

voor de samenvatting.
 ik denk dat we het zeker moeten beperken tot bezoekers die sowiso begrijpen waar ze naar luisteren.
 Gewoon kaartjes verkopen en tijdens het luisteren continue vragen krijgen of je "niet een houseremix van iemand zijn telefoon even kan laten horen" lijkt me zonde van de tijd.

 Als MusicXtra twee complete setjes mee kan nemen. (niet te gek doen, geen rigging, geen toestanden en vooral... inderdaad sub voor de check) denk ik dat het mooi is. Anders mono draaien over een (1) set. Maar wel met de panorama of een switch vergelijken.

 ---------------------
 voorstel shootout in twee maten. instap en prof materiaal. Die gelijktijdig gebouwd kunnen worden.

 Van de gesuggereede types zijn wegens "norm" een aantal goede voorbij gekomen

*1) de instapset test:*

 op het setje forumsubs eens mono vergelijken. (ik neem klein mixertje en een set subjes mee. Een tweede set is fijn)
 keuze voor deze types is duidelijk, wegens veel in gebruik / besproken als op diverse fora. En bijna de kern van de wederkerende vraag. _Wat kun je beter doen?_
*Synq digi  2k2 van 2man crew / renevanH*
* versus 
conventioneel Dap Palladium P2000 2man crew*
 een QSC GX-5 oid zou nog mooi zijn…

en bij voldoende tijd het verschil met de lab 2200 van jakkes

----------------------------------------------------------
*2) prof materiaal:* 

 de set van musicXtra *(processor?)*


*digi de labs LAB 6000Q en QSC PLX2 3602 van jakkes 72* 
* versus 
conventioneel Crown Macrotech 3600 van metalteacher* (als er iets een norm is...) een mooie crest 8001/9001 zou ook leuk zijn om te hebben (iemand?)


bij voldoende tijd de SynQ 2K3 op het laag hangen?
 ---------------------------------------


Procedure
-handenschudden
-opbouwen
-de opbouwers niet laten vermelden op welke speaker welke amp staat.
-uitdelen A4 met vragen. (aub zelf pen mee!)
-luisteren / noteren zonder discussie
- discussiëren van de opgeschreven indrukken
-herbeluisteren met de conclusies in de hand
-amp bekend maken
-kort nog een keer luisteren  :Wink:  ombouwen naar andere amps
Enz
Met een bakkie erbij.
----------------------------------------
acties:
 -metalteacher, is daar een goede CD speler aanwezig?
 -*2man crew, renevanH*, musicXtra, *jakkes 72 Komen jullie met dit materiaal? (aub bevestiging in deze thread!)*
*-verdere aanmeldingen ook in deze thread.*
*-luistermateriaal moet op conventionele CD meegenomen worden!* 
*Mee gaat in ieder geval een orginele RCA redlabel testCD en steely dan* 
*-wie heeft er een geijkte dBmeter?* 
*-ik zorg voor A4 met een aantal vragen suggesties voor vragen wederom in deze thread.*


*Voorbeeld vragen indruk geluidsbeeld?*
*Fris?*
*Dynamiek?*
*Welke “voel je meer drukken”?*
*Attack?*
*Welke lijkt meer te compressen?*
*Bijgeluiden?*

*Meting:*
*dB op 1 meter / 10 meter*

----------


## frederic

> Ik denk dat de manier waarop het nu dreigt te gaan lopen er geen sprake kan zijn van een betrouwbare vergelijking. Een serieuze test zal echt een AB vergelijk moeten zijn op gelijke speakers, met gelijke processor settings en onder gelijke omstandigheden. Als je dus twee speakers plaatst met links de ene versterker en rechts de ander zul je ook akoestisch verschillen krijgen die het beeld vertroebelen. Daarbij is het gehoormatige verschil vaststellen het doel van de test, dit is al behoorlijk subjectief dus moeten alle andere zaken zo objectief mogelijk gehouden worden.
> Mijn idee, waarvoor ik ook die aanbieding heb gedaan, was om vier gelijke ground-stacks van een dubbel 18" sub met daarop twee of drie line-array toppen neer te zetten, twee links en twee rechts waarbij er steeds een stereo set per versterker soort aangesloten wordt met behoud van dezelfde processor. Dan kun je door simpel de ene of de andere set aan te sturen razendsnel wisselen en ook de meest subtiele verschillen hoorbaar maken. Iedere versterker gaat daarbij op de toppen en op de subs *want juist in het sub laten veel digitale eindtrappen het nogal eens afweten*. Ieder versterker kan ook vol open gestuurd worden want de sets zijn daar ruim tegen bestand. Ik denk dat je op die manier per uur ca. drie tests kunt doen waar je dus ook echt iets aan hebt.



De labgruppen PLM reeks sleurt er alles door die je wil hebben hoor.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> De labgruppen PLM reeks sleurt er alles door die je wil hebben hoor.



I know. :Cool: 
@Showband: Ik neem twee amp-racks mee waarin Xilica 4080 processors in zitten, verder kan ik mijn Roland M400 meenemen. Daarbij is het met behulp van die racks mogelijk om heel erg snel de versterkers te wisselen.
En idd maak ik het zeker niet te gek, worden gewoon simpele ground-stacks. Misschien ook wel grappig om Smaart mee te laten draaien om te zien of er latency verschillen in de diverse versterkers zit.
Het is overigens ook wel handig om een aantal korte testtracks te hebben die voor ieder vergelijk gebruikt worden, live-muziek kan maar ik denk dat het risico te groot is dat we iedere keer, als er gewisseld is, veel tijd kwijt raken doordat de band weer verzameld moet worden.

----------


## Big Bang

Zorg vooral dat de volumes telkens erg goed gematched zijn. We (mensen) zijn nogal geneigd om iets dat net iets harder gaat als beter aan te wijzen.

----------


## renevanh

Synq Digit 2K2 mee: check

----------


## showband

voor de duidelijkheid:
we luisteren vanaf een audio CD speler.
daarbij gaan we niet uren DJ-en. (Dat doen we een andere keer wel weer bij karaokezangers  :Wink:  ) 
Ik brand zowizo een compilatie vanaf orginele CD met to the point fragmenten a capella, klassiek orkest vol gas accenten, synthesizer laag, R&B track, Jazzcombo, funkband, punkband. enz. zowel aangehouden sublaag, en forse dynamische real world audio dus.
Neem je iets mee... dan wel met track en minuten post it er bij op CD aub.
telefoons zijn geen referentiespelers!

voor de compleetheid:
Alle verbindingen amp naar speaker worden speakon. Dus als dat bij jouw spul bv bindings zijn. Aub zelf weer de conversiekabel meenemen.
Ook 220V euro's ed kortom alles om jouw item aan de praat te krijgen!

_wat me doet denken.... misschien als we tijd hebben het verschil tussen een dikke en dunne kabel eens beluisteren?_

----------


## Whitefarmer

Hoi Mannen,

Ik ben ook van de partij en kan meenemen :

1* Crest 8001 (700/1200/1400)
2* QSC GX5 (500/700/-)

Verder zou ik graag de volgende horen in vergelijk tot andere (wil ze op mijn RH toppen gaan zetten):


2* MTC MPA502 (120/200/300)
2* MTC MPA702 (210/350/450)


Ook nog in het assortiment:

1* 4 acoustic P900 (900/1500/2000)
1* Phonic XP2000 (400/600/900)
1* Phonic XP3000 (600/1000/1400)
1* Samson S1000 (340/545/-)
1* Samson S2000 (650/1000/-)
1* Solton craaft CA800VU (?250/?400/-)

tussen haakjes staan de vermogens bij resp. 8, 4 en 2 ohm

Laat even weten wat ik mee (mag) brengen, ik ga er daarbij van uit, dat de output op speakon moet. (op 1+/1- bezet)

----------


## Dj-Bpm

Bij deze Hugoov en mezelf ook aanwezig! 

Zoals al eerder aangeboden kunnen wij de nodige qsc versterkers meenemen....
Graag even bevestiging of het nodig is:
- Qsc PL2.0 (hv)
- Qsc PL4.0
- Qsc PL6.0 non pfc (versie II)

Tevens als analoog monster:
- TSA (Tecno Star Audio) PW-5000

Hoor graag welke versterkers er handig zijn voor de test!

----------


## MusicXtra

> voor de compleetheid:
> Alle verbindingen amp naar speaker worden speakon. Dus als dat bij jouw spul bv bindings zijn. Aub zelf weer de conversiekabel meenemen.
> Ook 220V euro's ed kortom alles om jouw item aan de praat te krijgen!
> 
> _wat me doet denken.... misschien als we tijd hebben het verschil tussen een dikke en dunne kabel eens beluisteren?_



Dat laatste is misschien wel leuk aan het eind als er nog tijd over is. We kunnen dan één set met zo kort mogelijke kabels aansluiten en één set met zo lang mogelijke kabels.
Ik zorg voor koppelbussen en een paar Speakon break-out boxjes voor het geval dat.

----------


## 2mancrew

Goedemiddag,

Ben ook aanwezig  met de  versterkers.

sync, 2k2, 3k6 en   dap p2000

----------


## frederic

Misschien iemand extra brandblussers?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Er is ook een speciale cd met testnummers van een soundcheck.
Het geloof ik alan parsons soundcheck. Dat is een CD met WAV nummers met diverse instrumenten.

----------


## w00Dy

Ik kom ook graag luisteren, ben toch in de markt naar een nieuwe versterker.

Wat ik kan meenemen:
Crest 8001
Crest 6001
Dynacord CL 1600

Ik heb nog wel een Powersoft Digimod 1500 module liggen waar ik wat kabels aan kan zetten mocht daar interesse voor zijn. Deze modules zitten ook in een Alto D3 e.d., EV actieve speakers...

----------


## RonaldH

Ik zie nog geen Behringer Inuke...
veel besproken in een andere discussie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...superamps.html

----------


## showband

woody die Crest 8001 zou erg gewaardeerd worden tegenover de labgruppen. Dat zijn samen met de crowns toch wel de benchmarks.

Een Inuke kan ik maar niet de hand op leggen. Jammer. Ik ga eens een mail aan de importeur eraan wagen....  :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Een Inuke erbij lijkt mij ook zeker leuk om eens te kijken wat ze er in de praktijk van bakken.

----------


## Kasper

Goedendag,

Gaat dit nu idd door? Kom graag luisteren en wil met alle plezier wat versterkers meenemen. Wij gebruiken Bose B1200 op mid/hoog (ong. 2x 600 rms / 4 ohm) en Bose B2000 (>2500rms / 4 ohm gebrugd) op het laag. Conventioneel.

Deze versterkers zitten in cases met powercon/link XLR/link en speakon gebrugd uit. is dus eenvoudig aan te sluiten / om te steken. Dit lijkt mij verstandig teneinde een warboel aan bedrading te voorkomen.

Het idee van twee identieke sets van MusicXtra lijkt mij verstandig.
Ik houd me graag beschikbaar.

groet,
Kasper

(kheb overigens een schitterende Dali test CD in m'n bezit met een heerlijke drum impro, recht uit een mengtafel knallend van de dynamiek!)

----------


## MusicXtra

> (kheb overigens een schitterende Dali test CD in m'n bezit met een heerlijke drum impro, recht uit een mengtafel knallend van de dynamiek!)



Neem maar mee!

----------


## w00Dy

> woody die Crest 8001 zou erg gewaardeerd worden tegenover de labgruppen. Dat zijn samen met de crowns toch wel de benchmarks.
> 
> Een Inuke kan ik maar niet de hand op leggen. Jammer. Ik ga eens een mail aan de importeur eraan wagen....



Is goed, bij deze is de "kofferruimte" van mijn C30 dan ook vol  :Big Grin:

----------


## metalteacher

Zaal is besproken van 12.00 tot 18.00 uur

sander

----------


## Kasper

@MusicXstra

Wil je dat ik ook wat versterkers meeneem? Heb cases met enkel B1200 en racken met 4x B2000. wat en hoeveel is slim om mee te nemen?
(kan ze overigens gewoon direct op de achterzijde van de amp inprikken)

Voor al die Bose aanhangers hier :Smile:   Het zijn gewoon  MC2 amps uit de Tserie hoor!

Ik hoor wel wat nodig is. Enkel het Dali CD'tje scheelt wel wat gesouw ja! 

groet
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

@Kasper: Denk dat je die vraag beter aan Showband voor kunt leggen, die heeft meer overzicht in het aanbod tot nu toe.

----------


## RayM

Ik heb wel werk die dag maar kom 's middags wel langs. Breng niets mee.

----------


## 4AC

> Bij deze Hugoov en mezelf ook aanwezig! 
> 
> Zoals al eerder aangeboden kunnen wij de nodige qsc versterkers meenemen....
> Graag even bevestiging of het nodig is:
> - Qsc PL2.0 (hv)
> - Qsc PL4.0
> - Qsc PL6.0 non pfc (versie II)
> 
> Tevens als analoog monster:
> ...



Zijn deze amps nog nodig??
Eventueel kan er een XTi1000 bij meekomen als er ook een vergelijking gemaakt wordt in de 500w@4ohm categorie.

Is er trouwens iemand met een MA5000?
Als we een setje MA5000, PL6.0, lab6000 en 8001/9001 hebben dan is dat natuurlijk een vergelijk vanjewelste.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Kasper

ok, neem aan dat showband dit leest en dan hoor ik het wel.

gr.

----------


## metalteacher

Er staan hier in Harderwijk wel een aantal macrotech's 5000, ik zal zo eens bellen hiervoor

----------


## metalteacher

er komt een ma5000 hier uit harderwijk mee

----------


## 4AC

*Eindbakken testen*
*Digitaal versus analoog*

*Datum: zondag 23 oktober
Tijd: 12.00 tot 18.00 uur
Locatie: Estrado te Harderwijk
Zaaltechniek: zwik crest ca6 en ca9 amps met turbosound tsw set*

MusicXtra:
Speakers, voorkeur een simpel veelvoorkomend sub/sat setje
                                               evt amps (labs?), randapparatuur

Nightline:
paar rackjes QSC, budget tot PL

2mancrew:
synq 3k6                                                             2x1050 / 2x1800 / -
                                               synq 2k2                                                             2x650 / 2x1100 / -
                                                dap palladium 1600                                        2x525 / 2x800 / -
                                               dap palladium 2000                                        2x750 / 2x1025 / -
                                               dap stage amp 4.4                                          2x1450 / 2x2200 / 2x3500

dj bobo:
Behringer Ep 1500                                          2x280 / 2x450 / 2x 700
                                               Ev q66 mk1                                                        2x380 / 2x600 / 2x850
                                                Ev q66 mk2                                                        2x380 / 2x600 / 2x900
                                                Lab gruppen Lab 1000                                   2x350 / 2x550 / 2x675
                                                Lab gruppen Fp 2200                                     2x350 / 2x650 / 2x1100

Metalteacher:
crown ma2400                                                 2x520 / 2x800 / 2x1100
                                               crown ma3600VZ                                           2x1120 / 2x1565 / 2x1800
                                               crown ma5000                                                 2x1300 / 2x2000 / 2x2500
                                               camco dl1500                                                   

Stoney3K:
LD Systems DP-600                                        2x250 / 2x350 / 2x300

Hugoov/DJ-BPM:
QSC PL2.0HV                                                    2x725 / 2x1000 / -
                                               QSC PL4.0                                                          2x1000 / 2x1600 / 2x2000
                                               QSC PL6.0 II (non PFC)                                  2x1300 / 2x2200 / 2x3500
                                               QSC PLX2 1804                                                 2x600 / 2x900 / -
                                               QSC PLX2 1802                                                 2x330 / 2x575 / 2x900
                                               QSC PLX2 3602                                                 2x775 / 2x1250 / 2x1800
                                               TSA PW-5000                                                    4x? / 4x? / 4x1250

4AC:
Crown XTi 1000                                                2x275 / 2x500 / 2x700

RenevanH:
Alto Macro 2400                                              2x575 / 2x750 / 2x1400
                                               synq 2k2                                                             2x650 / 2x1100 / -

Showband:
                         C-Audio/Crown 600 watt                            ?

Jakkes72:
LAB 6000Q                                                         4x625 / 4x1250 / 4x1500
                                                LAB 2200                                                            2x350 / 2x650 / 2x1100
                                                QSC PLX II 1804                                                2x600 / 2x900 / -             
                                                QSC PLX II 3602                                                2x775 / 2x1250 / 2x1800

SH1000:
QSC GX3                                                             2x300 / 2x425 / -

Whitefarmer:
1* Crest 8001                                                    2x700 / 2x 1200 / 2x1400
                                                2* QSC GX5                                                       2x500 / 2x700 / -
                                                2* MTC MPA502                                              2x 120 / 2x200 / 2x300
                                                2* MTC MPA702                                              2x210 / 2x350 / 2x450
                                                1* 4 acoustic P900                                           2x900 / 2x1500 / 2x2000
                                                1* Phonic XP2000                                            2x400 / 2x600 / 2x900
                                                1* Phonic XP3000                                            2x600 / 2x1000 / 2x1400
                                                1* Samson S1000                                            2x340 / 2x545 / -
                                                1* Samson S2000                                            2x650 / 2x1000 / -
                                                1* Solton craaft CA800VU                           2x?250 / 2x?400 / -

W00dy:
Crest 8001                                                          2x700 / 2x 1200 / 2x1400
                                                Crest 6001                                                         2x430 / 2x700 / 2x800
                                                Dynacord CL 1600                                           2x500 / 2x800 / 2x1100

Kasper:
Bose (mc2) B1200                                                       2x350 / ? / ?
                                               Bose (mc2) B2000                                                       ?
                                                Powersoft Digimod 1500                             2x370 / 2x750 / -

Iemand nog met een iNuke?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

Iemand die zin heeft om een soortgelijk lijstje te maken, met welke amps we met elkaar gaan vergelijken?
Scheelt een hoop werk/gedoe om dat nu vast te doen. EN dan kunnen we nu alvast zeggen welke amps je thuis mag houden.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## metalteacher

En het lijstje even versimpelen, ik denk dat we nu teveel versterkers hebben om te gaan vergelijken. dan mogen we ons wel 2 dagen gaan afzonderen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Er is al snel een uurtje nodig om de testopstelling klaar te zetten. En dan is er al snel een half uur per versterker type nodig om te kunnen vergelijken.

----------


## frederic

en een paar uurtjes pintjes drinken achteraf.

----------


## MusicXtra

Overigens neem ik 4 dubbel 18" subs mee en 8 line-array toppen, daarmee kunnen 4 stacks van 1 sub en twee toppen gemaakt worden die dus exact gelijk aan elkaar zijn.
Verder neem ik twee amp-racks mee met in ieder rack een Xilica 4080 processor die ik draadloos middels een laptop kan bedienen zodat eventuele volumeverschillen snel aan te passen zijn.
Achter in de racks is alles met NL4 Speakons bedraadt, zal zorgen voor wat verlengkabels die duidelijk gelabeld zijn zodat het aansluiten van een versterker kinderspel wordt.
Als mengtafel neem ik mijn M400 wel mee.

----------


## Gast1401081

leuk, iemand al een meetprotocol en geijkte meters? 

Of gaan hullie weer ouderwets kijken wie het hardst kan? 

http://www.aes.org/ heeft wel leuke test-protocollen bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## Kasper

@4AC: voor de volledigheid

Cont. output power 20HZ-20KHZ 0.03 THD both ch. driven 

                 8 ohm       4 ohm      2 ohm       bridge 8 ohm    bridge 4 ohm

B1200        350W        570W       825W        1.140W            1.650W

B2000        560W        925W       1.300W     1.850W            2.600W

Een powersoft zit in een ander rack. is minder eenvoudig mee te nemen. Hetzelfde voor Bose 1500's maar die laatste is maar net iets zwaarde dan de 1200's. 

In testen en luisteren ( en vooral omsteken)gaat veel tijd zitten is mijn ervaring  Dus idd even een goede keuze maken uit het beschikbare materiaal. Niet de case vergeten hè!, digitaal vs analoog, daar gaat het om.  Als ik een bijdrage kan leveren in materiaal, prima. Alleen luisteren, ook goed!

Ik lees wel hoe en wat.

gr. Kasper

----------


## RonaldH

> leuk, iemand al een meetprotocol en geijkte meters? 
> 
> Of gaan hullie weer ouderwets kijken wie het hardst kan? 
> 
> http://www.aes.org/ heeft wel leuke test-protocollen bijvoorbeeld.



Is in dit meetprotocol mee te nemen of de hoorbare verschillen ook te zien zijn in een meting?
Niet alleen volume/geluidsdruk, maar ook "klinkt warm, agressief, neutraal" en noem maar op.
Ben trouwens benieuwd of iemand dit ergens gaat publiceren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> leuk, iemand al een meetprotocol en geijkte meters? 
> 
> Of gaan hullie weer ouderwets kijken wie het hardst kan?



Denk dat het te ver gaat om echt goede metingen te doen, daarvoor ontbreekt simpelweg de tijd. Het gaat vooral om de hoorbare verschillen.

----------


## RayM

Gehoorbeschermers niet vergeten..... :Smile:

----------


## frederic

Smaart 7 opstellen met RTA meetmicrofoon denk ik zo?

----------


## Gast1401081

Nou, ik heb ooit meegedaan aan een submeeting, waar ook zoiets ter plekke bedacht werd. 
Na de conclusie ( na 15 subs) dat er een bepaalde sub het hardst ging bij 90 hz (!) heb ik een 700 het stof van de balken laten blazen bij 35 Hz. 

kortom : meet wat je weet , dan weet je wat je meet.

----------


## w00Dy

niemand met I-tech'en?

Gisteren nog tegengekomen op een set VRX, mooi spul

----------


## Martin_V

Ik ben al een mooie tijd lezer op dit forum en heb me nu toch maar eens aangemeld.
Zelf gebruik ik voor de band o.a. twee Digidrive SH-E2104.  Volgens mij is er niet veel bekend over deze versterkers, er is niet veel over te vinden op internet..
Het is een klasse H versterker met de volgende specs;
2x 750w   @8ohm
2x 1300w @4ohm

Ik stuur er momenteel Master Audio 2x18" subs mee aan, alleen ik heb het idee dat ze achter blijven ten opzichte van een conventionele versterker.

Meenemen? als er nog plaats is....

Groeten Martin.

----------


## 2mancrew

@martin_v  digidrive amps worden die iet ergens in het oosten  deslands geimporteerd en komen ze niet uit   dutisland ?

Volgens mij heb ik er wel eens wat van gelezen

----------


## Martin_V

@2mancrew  Digidrive amps worden door M-S-P Dronten geïmporteerd. 
Ik meende ook dat ze uit Duitsland komen, en heb even gegoogled:




> Yes, the brand Digidrive originated in Germany, but its founder Jeroen  van Waterschoot is Dutch and there for Dutch blood runs through the  wires of these light weight Amplifiers.



Ze zijn wel Made in China, zoals het stikkertje achterop vermeld. Het is geen Labgruppen, maar het is zeker niet te vergelijken met Behringer,Dap, enz,enz

Voor het hoog zijn ze voor mij perfect, alleen zoals ik al melde heb ik mijn vraagtekens of ze wat meekomen met het laag. Ik heb het idee dat, tja hoe noem je dat,  de attack een beetje mist. Net of de voeding die korte piek niet trekt.  Vandaar dat ik geïnteresseerd ben in deze testdag, dan kunnen de echte profs er naar kijken :Smile:

----------


## metalteacher

Ik ben er zondag om 12.00 uur. We kunnen de spullen uit de zaal niet gebruiken blijkbaar, ik hoor niks terug van de zaaltechnicus. Ik neem mijn eigen kabelkist+versterkers wel mee. Ik heb geen vreselijk grote verzameling, maar we komen ongetwijfeld dan een heel eind.

----------


## showband

Eindbakken testen
Digitaal versus analoog

Datum: zondag 23 oktober
Tijd: 12.00 tot 18.00 uur
Locatie: Estrado te Harderwijk

Het gaat nadrukkelijk om subjectieve geluidservaring in onderlinge verhouding. Meetcijfers en betrouwbaarheid zijn op deze manier niet te doen. En er is reeds een forumlid die op het forum keiharde metingen publiceert.
____________________________________
Procedure Met een bakkie erbij.
-handenschudden
-Geen livemuziek. 

-vragenformulier gaat mee, Neem aub zelf je pen mee!
De vragenlijst bestaat uit vragen in vergelijkende vorm:
“Klinkt deze eigenschap beter bij x of bij Y?” achtige vragen.

-we stapelen alle amps bij elkaar, 
sluiten alles aan met een stuk speakon er aan. En een stuk XLR voor de input.

-Dan gaat iedereen in de zaal met het vragenformulier en een koffie.
-Een persoon beheert de set speakers.
-met post it op de amps en kabels labelt deze opstellings eigenaar de amps met een willekeurig nummer (67, 12, 45)
-die persoon sluit de set speakers aan.
- en powered de amps buiten het zicht.
____________________________________
De test
In de zaal volume omhoog -volumes matchen (open punt: wie heeft geijkte dB-meter?!)
en twee amps vergelijken /noteren (“dit is nummer 12 en dit is 23”)
-luisteren / noteren zonder discussie
-dan met handopsteken een winnaar aanwijzen. (zodat voor de verdere test we met winnaars doorgaan bij tijdgebrek!)

Dit kunnen we met best een efficiënt aantal paren doen. (Zeker als setup “cheap” draait terwijl “pro” omgeplugged wordt.) Maar nooit de 64 combi’s die alleen al bij groep 1 mogelijk zijn! Daarom handopsteken.

-amp bekend maken
-event kort nog een keer luisteren  ombouwen naar andere amps
Enz

het formulier 
ik stel een CD samen met een aantal korte testtracks samen, gerichte fragmenten die matchen met het vragenformulier. Hiermee is een snelle basis voor de blinde test te doen.
Dit zijn nadrukkelijk doelgerichte fragmenten. A-capella koor, AAN/UIT dynamiek rockgitaar, stukje orkest, R&B met subbas, beuken-dance enz.
Voorbeeld vragen indruk geluidsbeeld
klinken de bekkens nog Fris?
Hoorje meer Dynamiek bij x of bij y?
Welke “voel je meer drukken”?
Hoor je detail Q beter in de Attack van x of y?
Welke lijkt meer te compressen?
Bijgeluiden?

Daarnaast kunnen we ander luistermateriaal op zetten waarmee individuele kijkers bekend zijn. Ompluggen zou behoorlijk snel moeten kunnen als de Speakon kabels overal aan zitten.

-minimaal van de “winnaars” in categorie is het dan handig eens een basrijk stuk helemaal te draaien om te kijken of er puf in de broeders zit bij wat langere belasting met bas.

-Alle verbindingen amp naar speaker worden speakon. Dus als dat bij jouw spul bv bindings zijn. Aub zelf weer de conversiekabel meenemen. speakon moet. (op 1+/1- bezet) -Ook 220V euro's ed kortom alles om jouw item aan de praat te krijgen!
-Zaal is besproken van 12.00 tot 18.00 uur
____________________________________
De contestants:
gezocht is naar bekende versterkers die je in het veld veel tegenkomt en ook nog verhandeld worden. 
De kern van de discussies gaan over “Synq versus DAP” in de home DJ scene. 
En “crest / crown versus digam/labgruppen” bij de pro’s
Gezocht is dus naar grote gemene delers in de discussie “wat kan ik beter doen? Digitaal of analoog?”
Daaruit is de volgende lijst gekomen

1) de instapset test:
op het setje forumsubs eens mono vergelijken. (ik neem klein mackie mixertje en een set subjes mee. Een tweede set is fijn) keuze voor deze types is duidelijk, wegens veel in gebruik / besproken als op diverse fora. En bijna de kern van de wederkerende vraag. Wat kun je beter doen?

*Renevanh*     Synq Digit 2K2 mee: check

*Whitefarmer * QSC GX5 (500/700/-)

*4AC* XTi1000?

*2mancrew    * sync, 2k2, + conventionele dap p2000 

*Kasper* conventionele BOSE B1200 / B2000 (die B1200 e.d. zie je best vaak tweedehands en staat model voor de lijst oudere marktplaats amps. Zeck, dynacord, enz)

*Hugoov/DJ-BPM* conventionele QSC vergelijkbaar met 2K2/GX5/XTi1000 (ik ken de modellen die jullie hebben niet goed genoeg)

als backup    *dj bobo*:     Behringer Ep 1500 2x280 / 2x450 / 2x 700

Heb je DAP qsc en Bose conventioneel versus Synq 2k2 crown en QSC. Behoorlijk vergelijkbare prijsklasse.
Deze set bekijken we snel en pas bij de laatste shootout lange discussies AUB!
De winnaar doet mee op de prof test!

Ik zoek een set 12inch topjes/monitors!

____________________________________
2) prof materiaal: 

*MusicXtra*
2 x 2 stacks van dubbel 18" subs 2 line-array toppen,
twee amp-racks mee met in ieder rack een Xilica 4080 processor die ik draadloos middels een laptop kan bedienen zodat eventuele volumeverschillen snel aan te passen zijn.
    Achter in de racks is alles met NL4 Speakons bedraadt, zal zorgen voor wat verlengkabels die duidelijk gelabeld zijn zodat het aansluiten van een versterker kinderspel wordt.
    Als mengtafel neem ik mijn M400 wel mee. 
amps:
digi de labs LAB 6000Q en QSC PLX2 3602 van *jakkes 72* 
en de amps van *MusiXtra*
versus 
conventioneel 
*Metalteacher     * ma5000 hier uit harderwijk mee
*Whitefarmer* Crest 8001 (700/1200/1400)
(*w00Dy* is backup voor deze)

Krijg je LAB en QSC digi versus crest en crown analoog wat een interessante titanenstrijd gaat worden.
Deze set proberen we zowel op het hoog als het laag…… 

en gaat ook op tegen de winnaar uit de eerste groep….
____________________________________

acties:
-WIE kan er een set 12 inch topjes/dual-use-monitors meenemen? Voor de cheapo set? Ik zorg voor subs.
-pen meenemen!
-voldoende kabels en stroom mee!
-Wie zorgt voor een set goede CD spelers met alle kabels naar jack/XLR?
-verdere aanmeldingen ook in deze thread.
-luistermateriaal moet op conventionele CD meegenomen worden! 
-wie heeft er een geijkte dBmeter? 
-Ik kan met geen mogelijkheid aan een I-nuke komen! Iemand? J&H (volgens mij zijn ze bij behringer bang!  :Wink:  )

-Jakkes 72 heeft nog niet bevestigd. (LAB 2200, QSC PLX II 3602 ) ?

Vragen in de thread

----------


## frederic

> niemand met I-tech'en?
> 
> Gisteren nog tegengekomen op een set VRX, mooi spul



Waar je vrx kastjes ziet kan je wel eens I-Tech ampen tegenkomen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj-Bpm

@ Showband.

De versterkers die wij wouden meenemen zijn de QSC powerlicht 1 series.
En denk niet dat deze bepaald vallen onder de instapserie  :Wink: 
Ondanks ze niet meer gemaakt worden kosten ze 6/7 jaar geleden nog tussen de 4-6500 euro p.s.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

QSC Powerlight 2.0hv (2x 725W RMS@1kHZ 8Ohm, 2x 1000W RMS@1kHz 4Ohm)
QSC Powerlight 4.0 (2x 1000W RMS@1kHz 8Ohm, 2x 1600W RMS@1kHz 4Ohm)
QSC Powerlight 6.0II (non pfc) (2x 1300W RMS@1kHz 8Ohm, 2x 2200W RMS@1kHz 4Ohm)

Zijn klasse H versterkers.... btw.

----------


## moderator

I-nuke's zijn wel aangekondigd, maar voor zover mij bekend ( info van afgelopen week) nog geen leverdatum voor bekend.
Zal niemand je nog aan kunnen helpen.
Veel succes en plezier aanstaande zondag!

----------


## renevanh

> -WIE kan er een set 12 inch topjes/dual-use-monitors meenemen? Voor de cheapo set? Ik zorg voor subs.



Ik heb DAP K115 (cheapo toch? :P) of 4-acoustic 115T G2 in de aanbieding. Geen 12" helaas.
Die 4-acoustic wilde ik toch al in de bus gooien voor eventuele liefhebbers.


Overigens zou een Powersoft ook niet gek staan in de vergelijking, misschien kan ik iets regelen...

----------


## showband

zolang we geen definitieve melding van  *jakkes 72* QSC PLX2 3602 hebben zou een powersoft als industriestandaard digi handig zijn..!

LAB en powersoft ECHT head-to-head naast Crown en Crest *WOW*! 
Dat staat al heel lang op verlanglijstjes.

de DAp of 4-acoustic is prima. Bij deze genoteerd.

Kleine set wordt dan 15 inch bandpass forumsub met 115 top En dan gewoon eens bruut kantje sinq/crown/qsc digitaal pannen naar conventioneel kantje bose / DAP / enz. Ik heb mijn gok wat beter gaat klinken. (de weddenschappen staan open)

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik kan niet meer komen, Ik heb net telefonisch een klus gekregen voor de datum  :Mad:

----------


## Kasper

Ok zal er zijn met wat versterkers en e.e.a. aan bekabeling.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## hugoov

Even over onze QSC's

Ik stel voor dat wij ingepland worden bij de Macrotech5000-lab6400-powersoft afdeling

Dit is meer materiaal waar het mee te vergelijken is. 

Wat mij betreft komt zeker de PL6.0II hierbij.


Verder over de XTI-2K2 vergelijking, je bedoeld hierbij een PLX2?? (1802 ofzo?) een PL2.0hv is geen vergelijking met 2x 725w RMS

----------


## hugoov

Over een PLX2 3602, deze kan ik wellicht ook meenemen!

In de afdeling "pro" krijg je dan:
- Crown MA5000
- LAB 6000Q
- Crest 8001? is een 9001 niet beter?? moet ik een belletje doen?
- QSC PL6.0II

Dit zijn leuke bakken om te vergelijken!!!

----------


## showband

9001 _is_ beter. Moet ie er wel zijn.... (trekt trouwens ook lekker stroom voor als het koud is.  :Wink:  

Neemt iedereen voldoende kabels mee voor elk gebakje? Zo'n stapel geweld gaat echt wel een rubber kabel nodig hebben... Al is het maar om de inschakelpuls .... enz

wie heeft er dan nog een dynacord S900/s1200 of iets dergelijks voor de goedkope conventionele bakken groep? (je weet wel 26 kilo met nul output   :Wink: )

----------


## john-xr3i

Wij willen ook graag komen, ik kan een rack met 3x s1200 meenemen? 
( 1 voor top en twee gebrugd voor het laag)

m.v.g. john

----------


## metalteacher

Ik neem ook mijn eigen versterkers mee:
1x ma2400
2x ma3600

----------


## jakkes72

Ik kom en neem mee:
1 LAB6000Q
1 LAB2600
1 QSC PLX2 1804
1 QSC PLX2 2602

Ook in de bus aanwezig:
Roland M400 + S1608
Tannoy V12 coax tops/monitors

Waarschijnlijk ben ik iets later dan 12:00 : nog een klus in een kerk + eten  (vlees snijden.....) :Big Grin:

----------


## muppet

Mooi lijstje ondertussen!
Ben zeer benieuwd naar de ervaringen, ook al zullen die waarschijnlijk per budget qua smaak verschillen.

Helaas verhinderd, maar had graag komen luisteren!

Ik mis alleen in het rijtje Amps MC2?
Iemand?

Grtz en veel plezier alvast!
Bj♫rn

----------


## frederic

Voor mij is dat veel te ver om te komen.
Het zou leuk zijn van iedere geteste versterker een klein verslagje te schijven, en dit hier te posten.

----------


## showband

Beste mensen,

alles lijkt zeer op de rit te staan.
we hebben misschien zelfs erg veel amps. Maar zeker een goede doorsnede van gangbare amps. Zowel in het instap segment als in het prestigieuze segment.
Gisteren trouwens voor het eerst in de winkel een Inuke in mijn handen gehad.... Maar die mocht ik niet meenemen zonder hem te kopen..... En DAT heb ik er dan weer niet voor over HAHAHAHAHAHA En JA, het lijkt wel lego-duplo qua aanzicht en gewicht. Maar qua klank? Wie koopt er een?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Laten we er een open en gezellige dag van maken.
Als iedereen zich er van bewust is dat het on-mogelijk is alle amps tegenover alle amps te zetten. Of alle muziek die meegaat over alles te draaien dan komt het goed.

Zodra iedereen binnen is maken we een lijst en houden we head to head shootouts binnen vergelijkbare broeders. Het heeft ook door tijdnood geen enkele zin een S1200 tegenover een labgruppen te plaatsen. Die keuze hoef je in het veld ook nooit te maken.

Dus gewoon met zijn allen gezellig maar efficient shootout doen.

Het gaat over eindversterkers niet over microfoons, kabels, speakers, mengtafels enz. En JA microfoons en speakers beinvloeden het meeste, maar daar is een andere dag voor.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik ga denk ik een inuke 3000 kopen.
Had hem wel mee willen nemen maar ik krijg hem pas volgende week ofzo binnen en ik kan de 23 ste niet.

----------


## frederic

> Beste mensen,
> 
> alles lijkt zeer op de rit te staan.
> we hebben misschien zelfs erg veel amps. Maar zeker een goede doorsnede van gangbare amps. Zowel in het instap segment als in het prestigieuze segment.
> Gisteren trouwens voor het eerst in de winkel een Inuke in mijn handen gehad.... Maar die mocht ik niet meenemen zonder hem te kopen..... En DAT heb ik er dan weer niet voor over HAHAHAHAHAHA En JA, het lijkt wel lego-duplo qua aanzicht en gewicht. Maar qua klank? Wie koopt er een? 
> 
> Laten we er een open en gezellige dag van maken.
> Als iedereen zich er van bewust is dat het on-mogelijk is alle amps tegenover alle amps te zetten. Of alle muziek die meegaat over alles te draaien dan komt het goed.
> 
> ...



Ik zou toch nog eens aandringen bij die verkoper, om een Inuke te mogen testen. 
Die verkoper heeft er toch alle belang bij te weten welk vlees hij in de kuip heeft? Dat hij desnoods zelf komt met die Inuke?

----------


## Kasper

@showband:

Is het niet beter alleen identieke speaker combi's neer te zetten? Het gaat toch uiteindelijk om de verschillen in de diverse versterkers en dan vooral zwaar vs lichtgewicht. Op deze manier blijft het vergelijk het meest zuiver. De methode welke MusicXtra eerder aangaf is toch perfect?

We hebben een prachtig aanbod van MusicXtra? Ik zou zeggen: maak er gebruik van!

Naar mijn mening is het mooist zijn dubbel 18" set met toppen compleet aan te sturen met ouderwets vs nieuwerwets. 

Maar het is natuurlijk jouw feestje! :Embarrassment: 

Klopt dat adres trouwens? Estrado, Parkweg 3 Harderwijk. Mijn navigatie kent het niet.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## showband

er zullen twee sets speakers staan:
een full prof grote set van MusicXtra voor de professionele amps.

en een top-op-een-paaltje-op-een-sub setje die representatief is voor 3/4 van de markt qua DJ - Bandjes
Daar gaan de "instap amps" op

de doelstelling is voor eens en altijd duidelijk te krijgen of de keuze  "koop ik analoog of digitaal" een hoorbaar gevolg heeft. Dan moet je ook  wel representatief testen

1) het heeft weinig zin om een 400W 8ohm amp van 500 euro op een halve line array te testen.
2) met twee setups kunnen we sneller werken. (eentje omsteken, andere luisteren)
3) een crest 9001 op een DJ-set zetten heeft echt helemaal niets met de realiteit te maken....

we vergelijken dus nadrukkelijk wel twee amps over een en de zelfde setup. analoog v/s digitaal. Maar gaan niet een amp van 175 euro straatprijs op een speakerset van x-duizenden euros testen.

 Behalve aan het eind wanneer "de winnaar groep 1" opgaat tegen de prof amps. De weddenschappen voor de uitslag daarvan zijn geopend....  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Misschien ten overvloede:

zaterdag op zondag........Klok één uur achteruit om 03:00 naar 02:00 uur 
Een uur extra = dus één uur extra slapen!

We staan er dus wel 12 uur. Maar de eerste die er 11 uur is kan de koffie warm zetten!  :Wink: 


_SORRY bovenstaande is complete onzin. Is weekend erna._

----------


## dj-inkognito

@ showband,

ik ga even mijn best doen voor je of ik een collega zondag zo ver krijg naar een klus te gaan.
ik ben namelijk al in bezit van 2 inuke's namelijk de NU6000DSP en de NU3000DSP
als ik iets kan regelen ben ik bereid deze ter beschikking te stellen voor deze test

echter gebruik ik ze niet voor het harde werk omdat ik van mening ben dat deze "lichtgewicht" krengen daar niet voor geschikt zijn.
maar laat het aan jullie open ze mogen best op de kloten hebben, moeten ze immers makkelijk kunnen hebben. 

Rick

----------


## renevanh

> zaterdag op zondag........Klok één uur achteruit om 03:00 naar 02:00 uur 
> Een uur extra = dus één uur extra slapen!



Volgens mijn informatie (inclusief tig Google hits) is dat in de nacht van 29 op 30 oktober... volgend weekend dus  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Volgens mijn informatie (inclusief tig Google hits) is dat in de nacht van 29 op 30 oktober... volgend weekend dus



KLOPT!showband, in joun geval heb je dus koude koffie zondag xD

----------


## renevanh

> Overigens zou een Powersoft ook niet gek staan in de vergelijking, misschien kan ik iets regelen...



Helaas niet gelukt, was een beetje kortdag. 
TMaudio had de demovoorraad al helemaal uitstaan voor verschillende demo's.

----------


## metalteacher

Adres klopt!!
Parkweg 3, Harderwijk. Het hele gebouw zit onder de grond, ziet er een beetje vaag uit, maar qua geluidsisolatie zit het wel goed daar.

Ik ben er zondag om 12.00 uur, en zal zorgen dat de koffie warm is.

Sander

----------


## w00Dy

Ben morgen dan toch niet aanwezig, ga een collega uit de nood helpen.

Maar ik had al gezien dat je een andere 8001 had,

Veel plezier in ieder geval

----------


## MusicXtra

Bus is al geladen. 8 line-array toppen, 4 X218 subs, 2 amp racks, M400 met accesoires, 2 FL122 monitoren en een kistje vol kabels.
Morgen rond 12 uur ben ik in Harderwijk op de parkweg. :Wink:

----------


## Kasper

Mijn ''bus'' ook. Ben er morgen.Ik had parkstraat ingetoetst dus dat kan wel kloppen.

Tor morgen!

gr.
kasper

----------


## 4AC

Tot morgen, ik heb er zin in.
Met PL6.0II, PL4.0, PL2.0 en een 9001 (van DJ-BPM en Hugo), alsmede mijn XTi1000.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

Graag wat foto's en een lijst van geteste ampen met de bevindingen?

Dju voor mij is dat te ver rijden.  :Mad:

----------


## renevanh

Busje hier ook geladen met Synq 2k2, toch maar de Alto erin gegooid en een setje 4-acoustic met statiefjes en kabeltjes.

----------


## showband

CD spelertje
invullijsten 40 x
test CD compilatie met allemaal 1 minuut fragmenten van ter zake doende stukken. 
Hele nummers later op de CD
klein mixertje
setje subs + kabels + paaltjes

 index hieronder: 
23-10-11    stijl    titel    artiest    reden
1    testtoon           
 volume-gelijktrekken

2    latin    full band        
ademen artiest hoorbaar als een open bijgeluid?
                duidelijke open plek voor alle instrumenten?
                Knetteren de blazers en drums? Fris?
                wordt het niet boemerig? Dichtgesmeerd?

3    funkrock    people    paolo-mendonca   
 rockgitaar is breed, fris en aggressief?
                hoor je daar alle instrumenten doorheen? Met eigen geluid? Die lopen dus niet "mee" op de accenten van de gitaar?
                orgel in het refrein?
                dynamiek?

4    ambient    rhytm-divine    yello + shirley bassey
hoor je echt het volume aanzwellen van de blazers?
                Sist het koor fris?
                pompt de versterker door de ambient geluiden op de muziek?

5    filmmuziek    empire strikes back    john williams   
 hier hoort vernietigend sublaag langs te komen
                voel je echt een klap? Of is het wat "traag"?

6    coverbandrock    The Dark    Anouk    
vrijwel elke coverband doet ém                 is het wat je ervan verwacht?

7    a-capella    David    Take 6    
hoor je alle stemmen los? Vrij?
                Zijn ze allemaal even hard? En duidelijk?

8    R&B    I'll go crazy    Blackstreet live (BBC)   
 Laag is fijn, maar heeft de amp lange tijd zoveel puf?
                Is die sax ondertussen fris, schoon en duidelijk?
                blijft de zang ook duidelijk na lang energie trekken?

9    bigband    Fly me to the moon    Frank Sinatra met count basie bigband   
 is de links rechts scheiding op volume goed?
                Trekken de blazers sap van de ritmekant?

10    DJ-disco    Holiday    Madonna remastered    
elke bruiloften DJ driit dit genre
11    DJ-house        naamloze eurohouse   
 is het wat je ervan verwacht?

12    orkest    night on bald mountain    Modest Mussorgsky   
 ruisvloer?
                hoor je geen problemen als er steeds meer bij komt?
                Komt de klap aan? Of is het al op met de energie?
                Hoor je de akoestiek in de opname?

13    synth    ZooLook    Jean Michel Jarre   
 KNALT het een beetje?
                Wie heeft het breedste stereobeeld?

14    cafe    Dolly Strand (eigen liveopname)    Paul O'brian   
 eerlijk geluid?

15    drums / effects    Drums en soundeffects    Art of Noise    
Blijft de kick heel?
-------------------------------
extra nummers

16    fusion    Birdland    Quincy Jones versie (back on the block)    

17    MP3    Work it out    Beyonce    
spare voorbeeld "MP3 sound"

18    latin    Two Much    filmscore   
 blazersaccenten en knetterende drums

19    AOR    Give Me The Night    George Benson    
niets aan de hand check

20    rubyRuby    Ruby Ruby    Donald Fagen (nightfly)    
wegens "de norm"

----------


## metalteacher

Wellicht nog een nummertje met vette double bass drums meenemen?

sander

----------


## Gast1401081

ik adviseer Azymuth- Dear Limmertz, wel van een goeie CD halen.
Enne, alsie er toch ligt : Quincie - BotB - Places we finf love ... ook een erg dynamisch ding/

----------


## 2mancrew

Gm  mede forum vroegopstaanders.

Ampracks staan al klaar. neem ook nog een stage ampje mee

Zijn tegen 12 uur  in harderwijk.  Moeten we trappen op of af ?

Saludos

----------


## MusicXtra

> Moeten we trappen op of af ?
> 
> Saludos



Mag hopen van niet want dan ben ik zo weer thuis...

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik had gehoord dat het onder de grond zat dus denkt et wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Zo, net thuis van een middagje stoeien met versterkers in Harderwijk, helaas veel files onderweg  :Frown: 
Leuk om weer een aantal forummers IRL te zien.
Verschil tussen conventioneel en geschakelde voeding was inderdaad wat ik ervan verwachtte, wat mij verbaasde was de klank van de budget amps.

----------


## jakkes72

Inderdaad leuke dag, met nu wat gezichten bij namen hier.
@MusicXtra: heb je meer info over jouw "labs" ? (prijzen....) Mijn geheugen is soms zo slecht

een (slechte....) foto:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## 4AC

Hier al lang en breed aangekomen op het thuisfront.
Als ik er wat meer tijd en zin voor heb ga ik zeker mijn ervaringen beschrijven. Over zowel de verschillende versterkers, als de Vision Acoustics producten.

Het was in ieder geval een interessante dag, met zelfs wat verrassingen.

Nogmaals, voor ieder die een bijdrage heeft geleverd; bedankt!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## SH1000

Na een paar files ook alweer thuis aangekomen. Het was een interessante maar vooral ook een erg leuke dag.

Voor iedereen die aanwezig was en de foto's graag wil ontvangen; stuur me een PM met je emailadres. Ik stuur daarna in 1 keer alle foto's via wetransfer naar de groep (met wetransfer krijg je een link waarbij je de foto's kan downloaden, wijst zichzelf verder).

----------


## frederic

> Zo, net thuis van een middagje stoeien met versterkers in Harderwijk, helaas veel files onderweg 
> Leuk om weer een aantal forummers IRL te zien.
> *Verschil tussen conventioneel en geschakelde voeding was inderdaad wat ik ervan verwachtte*, wat mij verbaasde was de klank van de budget amps.



En wat verwachtte je dan? En over welke budget amps heb je het dan?

----------


## Arie V

Hallo allen,
Als langlezer en nooitschrijver ook een duit in het zakje: Dank aan MusicXtra, Showband, Metalteacher en de man met de rose koeken voor de gezellige en leerzame middag. Ik volg de komende discussie met belangstelling.
Mvg, Arie

----------


## renevanh

> En wat verwachtte je dan? En over welke budget amps heb je het dan?



Vooral de Synq 2K2 deed de verwachtingen overtreffen en wist op het sub de Dynacord S1200 achter zich te laten als het ging om 'breedte' in het geluidsbeeld en definitie. De dynacord gaf zeer duidelijk een eigen klankkleur mee waar de Synq (en overigens alle digitale versterkers) geen 'last' van hadden. Met een digitale bak ben je dan dus een stuk flexibeler omdat je de gewenste klankkleur wel kan meegeven, maar ook een totaal andere klank kan maken.

De DAP Stage-Amp deed het ook verrassend goed.

Tegenover een Crown Macrotech deed de Dynacord S1200 het dan weer heel goed (beide conventionele amps). Een zeer opmerkelijk resultaat als je naar de gemiddelde (al dan niet 2de hands) aanschafwaarde kijkt.

Heel kort door de bocht zou je kunnen concluderen dat digitale amps, zowel op het laag als op het hoog, veel klinischer zijn. Hierdoor ben je veel flexibeler, je kan je eigen klankkleur maken zonder vast te zitten aan de klankkleur van een analoge amp als de Dynacord S1200 of de Crown Macrotech.
Die conclusie gaat heel lang op, tot je de Bose MC2 bij je vergelijking betrekt...


Grote verrassing was trouwens de Crest 9001. Die deed helemaal niks :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> En wat verwachtte je dan? En over welke budget amps heb je het dan?



Ik verwachtte dat conventionele amps meer kleuring zouden geven en de 'digitale' amps klinischer zouden klinken.
Bij alle amps bleek dat inderdaad ook zo te zijn, de conventionele amps klinken in eerste instantie 'dikker' maar dat komt voornamelijk door de kleuring die voor mij in elk geval ongewenst is, zeker als blijkt dat het hele spectrum beïnvloedt wordt.
De Lab Gruppen clones welke ik bij me had versterken 'slechts' datgene wat je erin stopt en zo hoort het ook.

----------


## metalteacher

Zeer toffe dag waar ik veel van opgestoken heb. Zoals MusicXtra vanmiddag al aangaf was het hoorbare verschil van de lab gruppen qua vermogen tegenover de crown ma3600 veel minder dan je op basis van de cijfers zou vermoeden, dat was voor mij wel een eye opener. de labs gingen op het laag links en rechts de analoge bakken voorbij. toch vond ik de ma5000 onderin veel meer duwen dan de labs, maar het laag van de 5000 was wel veel ongecontroleerder en rommeliger. links en rechts geven de gedane luistersessies nog steeds ruimte voor enige suggestie. voor het hoog was het antwoord nog niet zo duidelijk, en deze discussie deed mij sterk denken aan de discussie onder audiofielen over buizenbakken versus transistors. verrassend waren inderdaad de budget amps die in geluidskwaliteit nauwelijks onder deden. jammer dat er geen i-techs waren die had ik graag eens naast een lab gehoord

zeer leuk trouwens om jullie allemaal eens in het echt te zien, ik heb zeer genoten van deze middag!! MusicXtra heel erg bedankt voor het ter beschikking stellen van je spullen, dat heeft de dag wel gemaakt in mijn ogen. Showband, ik zie uit naar je stuk, en bedankt ook voor het stellen van de juiste vragen en het leiden van de discussie.

----------


## MusicXtra

Verbaas me alleen wel over het feit dat er zo weinig kennis onder de aanwezige was over het inregelen van een systeem....
Zou bijna op het idee komen om hier een workshop voor te ontwikkelen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrVazil

ik denk dat ik em zou komen volgen  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Verbaas me alleen wel over het feit dat er zo weinig kennis onder de aanwezige was over het inregelen van een systeem....
> Zou bijna op het idee komen om hier een workshop voor te ontwikkelen.



bij deze heb je dan alvast een 1e inschrijving te pakken(A)

----------


## jakkes72

> Verbaas me alleen wel over het feit dat er zo weinig kennis onder de aanwezige was over het inregelen van een systeem....
> Zou bijna op het idee komen om hier een workshop voor te ontwikkelen.



Goed idee!!! ik probeer er dan ook bij te zijn!!!
Je kunt tenslotte alleen maar leren van een ander

----------


## Gast1401081

je zou ook ff hier kunnen vragen voor wat basiskennis...

----------


## frederic

> Ik verwachtte dat conventionele amps meer kleuring zouden geven en de 'digitale' amps klinischer zouden klinken.
> Bij alle amps bleek dat inderdaad ook zo te zijn, de conventionele amps klinken in eerste instantie 'dikker' maar dat komt voornamelijk door de kleuring die voor mij in elk geval ongewenst is, zeker als blijkt dat het hele spectrum beïnvloedt wordt.
> De Lab Gruppen clones welke ik bij me had versterken 'slechts' datgene wat je erin stopt en zo hoort het ook.



Laten we eens zot reageren, hoe zou je die Synq Digit 2k2 naast een labgruppen omschrijven?

----------


## frederic

> *Vooral de Synq 2K2 deed de verwachtingen overtreffen en wist op het sub de Dynacord S1200 achter zich te laten* als het ging om 'breedte' in het geluidsbeeld en definitie. De dynacord gaf zeer duidelijk een eigen klankkleur mee waar de Synq (en overigens alle digitale versterkers) geen 'last' van hadden. Met een digitale bak ben je dan dus een stuk flexibeler omdat je de gewenste klankkleur wel kan meegeven, maar ook een totaal andere klank kan maken.
> 
> De DAP Stage-Amp deed het ook verrassend goed.
> 
> Tegenover een Crown Macrotech deed de Dynacord S1200 het dan weer heel goed (beide conventionele amps). Een zeer opmerkelijk resultaat als je naar de gemiddelde (al dan niet 2de hands) aanschafwaarde kijkt.
> 
> Heel kort door de bocht zou je kunnen concluderen dat digitale amps, zowel op het laag als op het hoog, veel klinischer zijn. Hierdoor ben je veel flexibeler, je kan je eigen klankkleur maken zonder vast te zitten aan de klankkleur van een analoge amp als de Dynacord S1200 of de Crown Macrotech.
> Die conclusie gaat heel lang op, tot je de Bose MC2 bij je vergelijking betrekt...
> 
> ...



En kun je concluderen dat het vermelde vermogen klopt? Kan hij dat waarmaken?

----------


## frederic

> Verbaas me alleen wel over het feit dat er zo weinig kennis onder de aanwezige was over het inregelen van een systeem....
> Zou bijna op het idee komen om hier een workshop voor te ontwikkelen.



Tja gezien het goed inregelen van een systeem de hoofdvoorwaarde is waardoor een systeem goed klinkt, zou dit een onmisbare workshop zijn voor iedereen die met geluid bezig is.
Moesten we kunnen, zelfs verplicht zijn voor iedereen die zich uitgeeft voor PA boer.

----------


## showband

De samenvatting zo goed als ik kan.

*Basis*
Er stonden twee identieke stereo setups met 2x18 en elk twee toppen.
Op een set bijvoorbeeld de analoge amp op de ene set subs en de digitale op de andere.
Er werd instant geswitcht tussen de setups.
Er werd, ter controle, ook een keer dezelfde test gedaan met eerst digi op de ene en analoog op de andere, en dan geswitcht tussen de setups zodat het verschil tussen de sets nul was.

*Getest is er o.a. met* 
Crown macrotech. (meerdere maten)
Bose / MC2
Dynacord S1200
LaB gruppen
aanvulling 1 : QSC Pxxxx (was gehoormatig weinig verschil met de LAB)
Crown XTi1000
DAP
En aanvulling is vereist…  :Wink: 

De test was nadrukkelijk: Klinkt digitaal anders dan Analoog? Unaniem vond iedereen die er was dat op die vraag antwoord is gekomen. JA, het klinkt anders en je kan er algemeenheden over zeggen. Kunnen omschrijven is wat anders.  :Wink: 

De set van musiXtra klinkt gewoon goed. En klinkt ook op een vernietigend volume nog erg goed. We waren erg gematst met de mogelijkheid om externe factoren ermee uit te kunnen sluiten.

*Algemene mening samengevat* en natuurlijk ter discussie:
1) iedereen vond het jammer dat de Inuke niet voorhanden was

2) De goedkope amps presteerden allemaal erg goed. Nee ECHT, je had het moeten horen…verschil boven ieders verwachting. De toch forse zaal stond met een amp van straatprijs +/- 350 tot 600 euro prima in de bas op een stevig volume. Met gedefinieerd geluid. 6x prijsverschil.

3) digiamps geven een beter stereobeeld. Ook heel erg op het laag! Dit was bijvangst voor mij en vele aanwezigen. Nooit gerealiseerd hoeveel dit scheelt. Kanaalscheiding schat ik. Maar discussie hierover is mogelijk

4) over het algemeen hoorde je bij alle analoge amps een verschijnsel wat na een paar amps werd omschreven als: _In het midlaag gaat het niet goed._ 
De crowns hadden echt ter hoogte van de “vinger op bassnaar” gebied duidelijk minder definitie. De MC2 / bose (echt nieuw spul) deed het beter maar had het verschijnsel nog steeds. 
Dit was voor goedkope amps hetzelfde als voor dure. Echter nadrukkelijk zat de prachtige nieuwe set MC2 / bose qua geluidsbeeld er al heel dicht op zonder verlies van die “mellow klank”

Stelling: vrij unaniem vonden alle aanwezigen de digiamp voor laag 
-meer mogelijkheden voor een mix, 
-beter stereobeeld
-Midlaag is opener
-klinischer maar niet onprettig.

Sterker, klankmatig de Synq boven de macrotech op laag…. En daar had ik persoonlijk een dikke weddenschap mee kunnen verliezen. 

5) op het hoog gingen de algemene stemmen over de klankkleur ineens weer om. De analoge bakken klonken hoorbaar rijker, frisser, mooier. Waarna zich een hevige discussie ontspon. 
Samengevat: “is dit vervorming of niet”? En “Is dit voor een setup beter of niet”? Zoals gezegd heel HiFi forumachtig aandoend. hahaha
De mening stokte op de vraag of voor het hoog de analoge gewoon lekker klinkt en “niets meer aan doen” of “die klank moet je met een goede digi ook halen”
_Nota bene; Metingen kunnen dit uitwijzen, maar het ging om klank bij deze test._

Wel waren vele aanwezigen die het idee hadden dat als DJ met klein budget een goedkope analoge top op een digitale sub wel eens de ticket kan zijn naar een optimaal geluid voor weinig geld….
Een minstens net zo grote groep heeft liever de wat sterielere basisklank om daar zelf mee aan de slag te gaan…. (Wat wel meer apparatuur tot gevolg zal hebben)

6) duidelijk bevestigd is het geringe verschil in volume bij forse vermogensverschillen. Een digi amp van 2x 1100W RMS bij 4 Ohms versus een analoge van 2 x 600 Watt aan 4 ohm is nog niet zo een groot verschil. Je weet het... en toch valt het verschil tegen. Ongetest is natuurlijk of de opgegeven waardes werkelijk worden gehaald. Daar hebben we een andere forummer voor nodig. En er loopt hier ook een andere thread waarin een discussie is hoe je nu het vermogen eigelijk wil meten. (burst, over een dikke weerstand? enz) Maar binnen prijsklasse is eigenlijk het eindvolume vergelijkbaar. Met de prof amps werdt er op de mixer vrolijk 114dB gemeten overigens.... Je kan dus wel zeggen dat er stevig is gedraait....

7) tijdgebrek lieten nog enkele combinaties niet getest. 

8) enkele discussies waren erg de moeite waard maar zijn afgekapt. Die horen op dit forum thuis. En we hadden al weinig tijd.

*Algemene shootout bodemprijs:*
De synq kreeg meer bijval dan de dap
De crown XTi bekoorde het minste mensen ondanks dat ie prima werkte.
De redelijk antieke dynacord was gewoon bij vlagen aan het benchmarken terwijl je hem waarschijnlijk voor +/-250 tot 350 euro tweedehands kan vinden.

*Algemene shootout prof-segment:*
Head to head : op het hoog: labgruppen, QSC en Bose / MC2 tsja, geen algemene winnaar
Op het laag: Digitaal allemaal….

*Grote afwezigen en erg gemist:*
Crest 9001…. Gewoon stuk (of all amps…)
I-nuke
Powersoft

----------


## renevanh

> Laten we eens zot reageren, hoe zou je die Synq Digit 2k2 naast een labgruppen omschrijven?



Dat is een van de testjes die we helaas niet gedaan hebben...

----------


## showband

vervuiling discussie. Moet ik niet doen.

----------


## Rolandino

*De goedkope amps presteerden allemaal erg goed. Nee ECHT, je had het moeten horen…verschil boven ieders verwachting. 

*Eindelijk wordt er eens een keer positief gepraat over LOWbudget.

*Sterker, klankmatig de Synq boven de macrotech op laag…. En daar had ik persoonlijk een dikke weddenschap mee kunnen verliezen.* 

Dan heb je maar de 2K2 getest de 3K6 werkt net iets beter maar goed  weer een van de weinige positieve reactie's hier op het forum.

----------


## MusicXtra

> En kun je concluderen dat het vermelde vermogen klopt? Kan hij dat waarmaken?



Dat kun je nooit op gehoor beoordelen, een verschil van 3 dB is net hoorbaar maar betekent wel een verdubbeling/halvering van het vermogen.
Daarnaast bleek gisteren ook maar weer dat kleuring van het geluid de indruk kan geven dat er veel meer vermogen uitkomt terwijl het minder is.
Enige manier om een vermogensvergelijking te maken is door te meten.
De andere kant van dit verhaal is dus dat het vermogen er niet zo heel veel toe doet, of je nu 1200Watt of 2500Watt op een sub zet geeft maar een klein verschil.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> De andere kant van dit verhaal is dus dat het vermogen er niet zo heel veel toe doet, of je nu 1200Watt of 2500Watt op een sub zet geeft maar een klein verschil.



kun je me dit eens uitleggen? ( evt via prive wil dit topic niet verstoren  ) ik heb namelijk een behringer ep2000 en een ep4000 als ik ze aansluit op mij subs, maakt het qua volume/druk geen ruk verschil? alleen op de tops presteerd de ep4000 beter? diepere heldere klank? snap dit niet zo.. bedankt

----------


## showband

even aanvulling:

-Betrouwbaarheid is niet getest.
-hoe een amp zich gedraagt als je stroomvoorziening niet zo best is hebben we niet getest. (mijn persoonlijke ervaring is dat op een slechte aggregaat je beter analoog kan gaan... maar ja)
-tweedehandswaarde van sommige amps is erg laag, terwijl andere waardevast blijken.
De afschrijving op een analoge merk amp is daarmee heel laag in verhouding tot de DiGi!  Waar de analoge goed scoren.
-kosten voor transport, opslag, sjouwhulp is een serieuze factor.  Waar de DiGi extreem goed scored. 
-bij echt hoogvermogen lompe analoge diezel-amps in de crest en crown catagorie blijken meerdere mensen bekend met de problemen ze op een automaat aan te krijgen. Je weet wel, door de inmense inschakelpuls zijn ze soms haast niet op te startten... Daar zijn moderne amps toch echt beter in geworden.

Kortom voor een beslissing zijn we even aan een hoop voorbij gegaan.
Om het enthousiasme voor SynQ in perspectief te zetten. De DJ die direct overging op zo een fraaie eerste generatie SynQ. Blijkt wel backup nodig gehad te hebben. Dat kost ook geld. Daar zijn ook voorbeelden van te vinden.

Een aankoopbeslissing moet natuurlijk *WEL* dat hele plaatje meenemen.





> Dan heb je maar de 2K2 getest de 3K6 werkt net iets beter maar goed   weer een van de weinige positieve reactie's hier op het forum.



de 2K2 was qua prijs, qua vermogen en qua gangbaarheid een betere match voor de low budget klasse amps. Er WAS een 3K6 aanwezig maar voor het eerlijk hebben we de 2K2 aangehouden. Wat voor de klanktest eigenlijk gewoon fair was en goed werkte.

De test die aan de beurt was maar wegens tijdgebrek niet door kom gaan was de 3K6  vermogensvergelijk t.o.v. een Prof in hetzelfde vermogen. Jammer, jammer , jammer

Ik had er nog wel een paar meer willen doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> kun je me dit eens uitleggen?



Dat had ik in dezelfde post al gedaan.;-) Een halvering van het vermogen geeft slechts 3 dB minder druk wat dus een net hoorbaar verschil is. Kun je met 1200 Watt op je subs een zaal van 800 mensen bespelen dan betekent het dus niet dat je met 2500 Watt op diezelfde subs ineens naar 1600 mensen kunt.
Daarom werk ik altijd met verdubbeling, zijn 4 subs te krap dan neem ik er 8 mee, dat is dus een verdubbeling van vermogen wat 3 dB winst geeft plus een verdubbeling van het aantal speakers wat nog eens 3 dB winst geeft, totaal dus 6dB winst wat gehoormatig ruim anderhalf keer zo hard is, dan heb je dus wel een duidelijk verschil in geluidsdruk.

----------


## 2mancrew

Goedemiddag,


Laat ik als eerste zeggen dat ik gister een plezierige middag heb mogen beleven.
En als  2 de dank naar Music Extra voor zijn geluidsset, Showband voor  zijn inzet  bij het tot stand komen en zijn inzet om de middag in goede banen te leiden, als mede aan Metalteacher voor het regelen van de lokatie . Nu vergeet ik iemand die de koeken geregeld heeft  maar  mijn dank ze smaakten goed .

Wat mijn persoonlijke conclusie van deze testmiddag is dat de digitale AMPS  zich bewezen hebben.

Wat me ook zeer verraste waren de Bose/MC2 amps.  Vond ze helemaal niet verkeerd klinken.

Jammer vond ik ook de gecraschte crest.

Vond dat deze middag best een vervolg mag hebben  om zo eens het een of ander te testen.

Verder  als  Music Extra  een workshop  sound set afregelen gaat geven, lijkt me dat  ook de moeite waard. Je word er nooit dommer van.


@showband  laat de discussies maar beginnen


Groeten

Ed

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik had stiekem wel een beetje het idee dat dit de uitkomst zou worden en ook dat conventieel gewoon kleuring geeft.
Klinken die digitale amps niet enorm steriel om het zo maar ff te noemen?
Erg jammer inderdaad dat er geen Inuke aanwezig was, ik was heel nieuwschierig of ze waarmaakten wat ze leveren.
Denk dat ik na het lezen van deze discussie en het optreden op die dag met eem amprack van een ton, toch maar voor digi ga  :Cool:

----------


## metalteacher

Kunnen we het werkwoord gecresht nu toevoegen aan het woordenboek, waarbij kan worden opgemerkt dat ook de 9001 een schakelende amp is..

----------


## john-xr3i

zo en nu is even reageren op dat geweld van gisteren.

allereerst iedereen bedankt voor de beschikbaar gestelde materialen, ruimte, kennis en koeken!

het verbaasde mij de de digitale versterkers overeind bleven op het laag,
wat me ook opviel is dat het laag "strakker" bleef dan bij de analoge versterkers.
(al is er voor het fatsige van de analoge ook iets te zeggen, voor het gevoel dreunde deze verder door)

ik denk dat voor een simpele drive in show die zonder al te veel moeite een goed geluid
wil neerzetten de analoge versterkers nog steeds de beste zijn.

voor het live werk en de grotere dingen lenen de digitale versterkers zich het best omdat
deze zo natuurlijk getrouw weergeven. (wat erin gaat komt er ook uit)

al met al ben ik nog steeds heel blij met mijn s1200's 
deze voegen misschien wel wat toe, maar dit ervaar ik niet als een nadeel.
ik vind het hoog frisser en het laag vetter, zeker full range is dit gewoon een 
hele degelijke versterker. 

nadeel zijn dan toch de kilo's!

alles tegen elkaar afgewogen komt het in mijn beleving aan op smaak en gebruik
en is er geen pasklaar antwoord waarom digitaal of analoog.

m.v.g. john

----------


## salsa

Ik ben enorm blij te lezen dat Digi dus echt wel goed presteerd t.o.v analoog..
Gelukkig maar, ik heb een ton geinversteerd om alles lichtgewicht en vermogend genoeg te hebben...

Correct me if I'm wrong, maar een coneventionele versterker heeft een trafo, deze kan al een behoorlijke bron van vervorming ontwikkelen op het moment dat deze verzadigd is om zijn vermogen te kunnen leveren op oorlog stand.
Dat heeft een SMPS al zowiezo niet, en als je dan ook de eindtrap zodanig gebalanceerd maakt, breedband modulatie (switch mode) dan heb je je vervormings karakteristiek al aardig naar beneden geholpen.
Dat klinische is wel te begrijpen, een perfecte HiFi luidspreker met een ideale frequentie curve klinkt ook voor geen meter...maar geeft het wel weer!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

@Dave, het klopt idd dat bij een conventionele amp de trafo door verzadiging veel kleuring aan het geluid mee geeft, ik zei gisteren ook letterlijk wat jij nu schrijft. 
Idd zijn de 'digitale' amps klinisch, dat betekent wel dat je altijd kleuring toe kunt voegen. Bij een amp die van zichzelf kleuring toevoegd kun je het er nooit uit krijgen.

----------


## SH1000

De prijs/prestatie van de budget amps vond ik gewoon erg goed. Tot mijn verwondering klonk digitaal in het laag echt veel beter dan analoog, er bleef zoveel meer ruimte over voor andere instrumenten in het MID. Voor mij is deze dag reden om een SynQ aan te schaffen voor mijn subs.

Ik begrijp alleen nog niet dat analoge versterkers op subs met een LPF op ca. 100 Hz zoveel effect kunnen hebben op het MID. We hebben heel kort alleen de subs aan het werk gehad en daar hoorde ik (zoals te verwachten) geen MID. 't klinkt allemaal nog niet zo logisch in mijn oren ;-)

Om (om wille van de discussie) zo maar eens een prikkelende opmerking in de ring te gooien....

"We hebben dit onverwachtte verschijnsel onvoldoende kritisch onderzocht". En daarom is er voldoende reden te twijfelen aan de conclusies die we trekken uit deze test. Het eindresultaat was duidelijk voor iedereen waarneembaar, maar hebben we andere mogelijke invloeden in voldoende mate uitgesloten?


grtz SH1000
alias de koekenman

PS voor foto's even een PM

----------


## knorrepot

Jammer dat ik dit topic nu pas zie, anders had ik mijn steentje nog kunnen bijdragen met een crown i-tech hd 9000 en een solution2 8000. 

Al is harderwijk wel weer erg ver rijden.. maar zeker de moeite waard zo te horen!

----------


## MusicXtra

> De set van musiXtra klinkt gewoon goed. En klinkt ook op een vernietigend volume nog erg goed. We waren erg gematst met de mogelijkheid om externe factoren ermee uit te kunnen sluiten.



Vond het ook erg leuk om eens wat aan medeforummers te kunnen laten zien en horen, maakt het wat tastbaarder als de discussies hier. :Wink:

----------


## Kasper

Goedendag allemaal,

Ook namens mij bedankt aan allen. Leuk om eens wat gezichten erbij te zien! En de prima, relaxte sfeer mag ook genoemd worden.

Het blijkt sowieso altijd weer leerzaam dit soort vergelijken te doen. Ook al blijft er door tijdgebrek nog zoveel over!

ik houd het nu even kort ivm drukte (maar wil wel alvast even wat van me laten horen) dus even met betrekking tot een van mijn eigen versterkers:

Ik vond het verschil tussen de Lab en de Bose1200, gedraaid op de aanwezige monitors, wel heel erg groot hoor!  Conventioneel klinkt dan, in mijn oren, wel héél veel beter. Rustiger, mooier, dieper eigenlijk gewoon veel muzikaler. Digitaal (lab) is voor mij dan ook echt geen optie met de huidige stand van techniek. 

Er zijn me natuurlijk meer dingen, ook positieve van andere producten, opgevallen maar daar kom ik zo snel mogelijk op terug. 

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## Watt Xtra

Mooi om te horen dat de test zo goed verlopen is en dat er een hoop duidelijk is geworden omtrent digitaal en analoog ampje.

Vraagje, hoe hebben jullie ampjes fullrange getest? of is dit niet gebeurt? 
Iedereen is namelijk erg te spreken over de synq 2K2, ook fullrange gebruik?  Ik ben namelijk tot conclusie gekomen dat de synq's ht heel erg goed op bassen doen, maar monitor, topkast, of fullrange spelen klinken ze zo PLAT.
-Het verschil met een lab 1300 op monitor tegen een synq 2k2 is ENORM. 
-Het verschil met een lab 6400 op dubbel 12" topkast tegen een synq 3k6 is NOG Groter, net of de synq kant kapot is :P Je mist daar een hele hoop.

Mocht hier een vervolg op komen dan zal ik zeker proberen om aanwezig te zijn. Ik heb hier nog wel een ampje liggen, digitaal welke mij in ieder geval heeft overtuigd... PKN Controls.
Daarnaast zou het miss ook een idee zijn om dan verschillende processors met elkaar te vergelijken?

----------


## renevanh

> Vraagje, hoe hebben jullie ampjes fullrange getest? of is dit niet gebeurt?



In eerste instantie wilde we dit op de aanwezige 4-acoustic FCS 115T G2 doen, maar dat klonk zoveel anders dan de line-array waar we de hele dag naar geluisterd hadden dat we het fullrange testen uiteindelijk op 2 floortjes  van MusicXtra gedaan hebben.
Wat jij plat noemt noem ik liever 'compressed', maar je ervaring deel ik.
Tijdens de test werd ook duidelijk dat bijvoorbeeld de S1200 in eerste instantie beter klinkt op een fullrange kast (floortje), maar de Synq totaal geen kleuring meegeeft. Daardoor klinkt het inderdaad platter en klinisch, maar geeft het wel veel meer mogelijkheden.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Mijn vergelijking gaf al heel snel de conclusie:  2k2 weg en lab 1300 aanschaffen voor op monitoren! 
Hetzelfde met mijn 3weg sytemen, geen synq maar lab 1300's erop!

Juist op fullrange kastjs wil je zelfzo weinig mogeijk doen, stekker erin en gaan...  Voor een aantal klussen gelt hetzelfde voor de monitoren, dan is er geen tijd, geld voor uitgbreidde eq-ing en afstelmogelijkheden. Dan moet de monitor incl amp het gewoon goed doen.

Op het laag en ook nog een aantal midspakers (dubbel10") staat wel synq.. het hoog hiervan wordt weer verzorgt door lab.

Een mooie test middag, met leuke en miss wel verrassende resultaten, een aantal zaken zijn nog niet getest lees ik,  vervolg?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Ik begrijp alleen nog niet dat analoge versterkers op subs met een LPF op ca. 100 Hz zoveel effect kunnen hebben op het MID. We hebben heel kort alleen de subs aan het werk gehad en daar hoorde ik (zoals te verwachten) geen MID. 't klinkt allemaal nog niet zo logisch in mijn oren ;-)



De 'oorzaak' / verklaring ligt in de manier waarop ons gehoor werkt. 

Hieronder een grove versimpeling. 
- het oor vangt een geluidsgolf op (samenspel van ALLE frequenties)
- de geluidsgolf bereikt via de gehoorgang het trommelvlies
- de golf brengt trommelvlies in trilling (vgl aanslaan van een drumstel)
- trommelvlies brengt gehoorbeentjes (hamer, aambeeld, stijgbeugel) in beweging
- hierdoor wordt vloeistof in slakkenhuis in trilling (en beweging) gebracht
- in slakkenhuis bevinden zich verschillende gebieden met zintuigcellen, die elk op een eigen frequentiegebied reageren
- als de zintuigcellen geprikkeld worden, gaat een impuls naar de hersenen
- de hersenen 'vertalen' de impuls

De belangrijkste conclusies die hieruit volgen:
* we 'horen' impulsen, geen rechte frequentierespons (zoals te zien op ons schermpje ;-) ). 
* Het totale spectrum en hoe dit verdeeld is over tijd, bepaalt de klank! 
* en hierbij is ons gehoor een (veel) betere time-domain analyzer is dan een frequency-analyzer

Oftewel ... de hoeveelheid laag en hoe dit over tijd verdeeld wordt, bepaalt ook de klank van het mid en hoog. Hierbij is de verdeling in tijd extreem bepalend. Dus als je op het laag een conventionele eindtrap hebt staan die minder controle heeft over de conus, zal het laag langer 'nawapperen' en zal ook je midlaag heel anders klinken dan wanneer je voor het laag een 'digitale bak' hebt, die nu eenmaal meer controle heeft.

----------


## Kasper

Voordat we heel diep graven: in den beginne stond er per abuis een limiter aan op één setje. Vandaar dat vreemde in het mid/hoog. was later opgelost.

En nog even over het genoemde vermeende stereobeeld van de digi-amps. Het laag werd mono aangestuurd.

Kga echt even de tijd nemen om een uitgebreide reactie te geven, maar kom daar nu even niet aan toe.

groet, Kasper

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Zie mijn post hierboven ... 

Stereobeeld wordt met name bepaald door hoe de 'in tijd verschoven' informatie eruit komt. Vaak zit deze informatie meestal boven (dik) boven de 700Hz. Toch kunnen je subs (ook al staat het mono) flink het stereobeeld aantasten als het nawapperen de 'in tijd verschoven informatie' ondersneeuwt. Let op: een naresonerende ruimte doet dit natuurlijk ook.

----------


## SH1000

> Oftewel ... de hoeveelheid laag en hoe dit over tijd verdeeld wordt, bepaalt ook de klank van het mid en hoog.



Dit is mij nog nooit opgevallen maar ik zal het eens testen.





> Dus als je op het laag een conventionele eindtrap hebt staan die minder controle heeft over de conus, zal het laag langer 'nawapperen' en zal ook je midlaag heel anders klinken dan wanneer je voor het laag een 'digitale bak' hebt, die nu eenmaal meer controle heeft.



Mag ik het nawapperen ook resonantie noemen? Als deze resonantie op zich niet hoorbaar was op de subs, kan deze dan wel duidelijk hoorbaar zijn geweest in combinatie met de hogere frequenties? Ik heb me inderdaad wel eens afgevraagd in hoeverre niet hoorbare boventonen de klankkleur van hoorbaar geluid wezenlijk kunnen beinvloeden. Toch lijkt het me sterk dat het "niet hoorbaar wapperen van subs" zo'n enorm verschil maakt op het mid-laag.

Zou het misschien kunnen dat de mid-speakers hebben geresoneerd met de subs en dat het verschil in klank in eerste instantie gezocht moet worden in de mid speakers?


PS   foto's zijn naar iedereen verstuurd (waarvan ik een PM heb ontvangen)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mag ik het nawapperen ook resonantie noemen? Als deze resonantie op zich niet hoorbaar was op de subs, kan deze dan wel duidelijk hoorbaar zijn geweest in combinatie met de hogere frequenties? Ik heb me inderdaad wel eens afgevraagd in hoeverre niet hoorbare boventonen de klankkleur van hoorbaar geluid wezenlijk kunnen beinvloeden. Toch lijkt het me sterk dat het "niet hoorbaar wapperen van subs" zo'n enorm verschil maakt op het mid-laag.
> 
> Zou het misschien kunnen dat de mid-speakers hebben geresoneerd met de subs en dat het verschil in klank in eerste instantie gezocht moet worden in de mid speakers?



Een resonantie is het zeker niet, die zou dan ook bij de digitale amps op moeten treden.
Je moet je bedenken dat speakers niks anders doen dan lucht in trilling brengen, in die lucht komen alle frequenties bij elkaar, het is dus vrij logisch dat ze elkaar ook beïnvloeden.
De kleuring van de analoge amps is niks meer dan vervorming, vervorming heeft onder andere als eigenschap dat het allerlei transïenten bevat en die zijn in mijn optiek verantwoordelijk voor de invloed van het sub op het overige deel van het spectrum.
Overigens is de line-array wel een systeem wat ongenadig is waar het gaat om 'foutjes' in het aangeboden signaal, het geluid wat eruit komt is bijna net zo 'klinisch' als wat er uit de digitale versterkers komt.

----------


## SH1000

> Je moet je bedenken dat speakers niks anders doen dan lucht in trilling brengen.



Mijn broek trilde anders ook behoorlijk  :Smile:   en de kast trilt ook altijd in meer of mindere mate...





> in die lucht komen alle frequenties bij elkaar, het is dus vrij logisch dat ze elkaar ook beïnvloeden.



In mijn beleving beinvloeden "frequenties" elkaar absoluut niet.  Het eindresultaat is volgens mij slechts de optelsom van aangeboden frequenties.






> vervorming heeft onder andere als eigenschap dat het allerlei transïenten bevat en die zijn in mijn optiek verantwoordelijk voor de invloed van het sub op het overige deel van het spectrum.



Ik begrijp hier eerlijk gezegd niet wat je bedoelt (ik ben geen pro)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mijn broek trilde anders ook behoorlijk   en de kast trilt ook altijd in meer of mindere mate...
> 
> In mijn beleving beinvloeden "frequenties" elkaar absoluut niet.  Het eindresultaat is volgens mij slechts de optelsom van aangeboden frequenties.
> 
> Ik begrijp hier eerlijk gezegd niet wat je bedoelt (ik ben geen pro)



Een kast trilt inderdaad altijd mee, alleen is dat bij een goed ontwerp zo weinig dat de invloed op het geluid minimaal is.
Toch is dat niet helemaal waar, laat maar eens alleen de hoogdrivers op hoog volume spelen, je zult dan eerder je vingers in je oren willen stoppen dan wanneer het complete systeem op het zelfde niveau speelt.
Ons gehoor is nogal complex, veel van onze waarnemingen zijn daardoor ook niet in metingen te vangen.
Wanneer je als signaal een sinus aanbiedt zou je versterker die moeten versterken en de conus van je speaker zou exact evenredig met die sinus heen en weer moeten bewegen. Dat laatste is tot op zekere hoogte alleen het geval zolang de conus niet verder komt dan de X-max van de speaker. Die X-max is de limiet waarop de spreekspoel zich nog volledig in het magneetveld bevindt en de kracht op de conus linear met het aangeboden signaal.
Maar wanneer de versterker om wat voor reden dan ook vervorming toevoegt aan die sinus is de kans groot dat er, behalve de lage frequenties, ook hogere frequenties in het signaal terecht komen die er niet in horen maar die wel degelijk weergegeven worden.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> knip ... De kleuring van de analoge amps is niks meer dan vervorming ...



Hoewel het niet volledig juist is, is het ook niet volledig onjuist. Om dit uit te leggen, gebruik ik het voorbeeld van de beroemde klank van de Stradivarius violen. 

Jarenlang is gezocht naar het geheim van van deze klank. En die klank kan niet alleen verklaard worden met behulp van het frequentiespectrum en het harmonischen patroon (oftewel vervormingspatroon). Met eenzelfde spectrum en vervorming kan de klank nl gigantisch verschillen. Oorzaak: het gedrag in tijd, en met name hoe boventonen zich over tijd 'gedragen'.

Voor wie dit ver van je bedshow is ... google eens op:
- gunnes focussing 
- wavelet analysis
- CSD diagram loudspeakers
etc etc

----------


## metalteacher

Ik ben sinds zaterdag wel helemaal om voor wat betreft digitaal op het laag, met name met metal denk ik dat het rustige, klinische welhaast steriele geluidsbeeld veel rust en definitie kan brengen in met name het double bass gebied. Voor wat betreft het hoog ben ik nog steeds niet overtuigd ook al geef je een hele goeie uitleg MusicXtra. Muziek is ook emotie, en emotie is soms niet te vangen in frequenties en dergelijke. Ik vind de audio high-enders vaak maar rare kwasten met hun rare theorieen, maar in wezen voel ik wat dit betreft wel een deel met ze mee. Vervorming of niet, maar vervorming kan dus wat mij betreft ook nuttig zijn. Zolang het de kwaliteit van het geluid maar ten goede komt, en daar belanden we dan gelijk weer in een hele subjectieve discussie. waarin er voor beide kampen wel aanhangers te vinden zijn. Deze dag snakt eigenlijk naar een vervolg, en misschien kan een vervolg toch wel eens leiden tot nog betere inzichten. De aanwezigen kunnen wat dit betreft nu een heel stuk gerichter luisteren, en we weten nu een beetje de valkuilen. Overigens andere ideeen als het inregelen en processors testen juich ik ook toe. Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag echt veel opgestoken.

----------


## showband

een stukkie zachter zoals de indruk er voor mij nu voor staat zou ik bij " damn de costs" materiaallijsten ook opteren voor de oplossing "digitale op laag en moderne analoge amp op hoog".

Maar ik kan eigenlijk met alle eindbakken wel leven. Ik vond de winst in stereobeeld en definitie in midlaag voor een laagamp echter niet te verwaarlozen. Als je dat samentelt met het feit dat juist voor het laag je grote vermogens nodig hebt. En dus optimaal rendement van gebruik van digitaal. Terwijl een capabele analoge bak voor hoog tweedehands niet veel hoeft te kosten dan denk ik dat voor mij een goede aanpak voor eindversterkerkopers met weinig geld is: 
_Budget richting moderne digi amp op laag. En dat dan betalen uit het oorspronkelijke "hoogbudget"._ 

Backup is mono draaien op die analoge hoogbak. Die volgens mijn toch wel een stuk bedrijfszekerder is.....

Dan heb je als band of DJ je tweeweg setje volgens de testconclusie ingekocht. Toch?

Ik wil echt geen lans breken voor het opbouwen van een "schoon canvas" set als het budget niet aanwezig is voor een hevige set + bijbehorende technicus.
Een kleine drive-in leiden naar een digi-amp clean op hoog. En dan met EQ aan de slag.... dan zie je ineens weer van de goedkope 31-bands verschijnen. Als er iets een garantie voor geen geluid is dan zijn het wel budget EQ's op de master. (vaak niet eens insert want niet op goedkope apparatuur aanwezig) Ik werk in het >200 personen feestjes gebied echt liever zonder EQ met een bandje. Beetje mix aanpassen, microfoons/speakers plaatsen en de gewone X-over aaien. En dan zo veel mogelijk apparatuur in de flightcase laten.

----------


## Big Bang

> Ik werk in het >200 personen feestjes gebied echt liever zonder EQ met een bandje. Beetje mix aanpassen, microfoons/speakers plaatsen en de gewone X-over aaien. En dan zo veel mogelijk apparatuur in de flightcase laten.



Mee eens, behalve dat je toch best vaak een nare feedback over de FOH krijgt in die kleine zaaltjes. Daarom heb ik een Rane ME60 in het rack zitten; in principe staat ie redelijk vlak, behalve als het anders moet.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Ik wil echt geen lans breken voor het opbouwen van een "schoon canvas" set als het budget niet aanwezig is voor een hevige set + bijbehorende technicus.
> 
> ... knip ...
> 
> Ik werk in het >200 personen feestjes gebied echt liever zonder EQ met een bandje. Beetje mix aanpassen, microfoons/speakers plaatsen en de gewone X-over aaien. En dan zo veel mogelijk apparatuur in de flightcase laten.



Soms wil je helemaal geen schoon 'canvas' ... dan is juist een beetje kleuring wel prettig. Maar dat is een andere discussie & the art of mixing a show. 

Idem eigenlijk voor wel of niet gebruik van EQ, keuze en plaatsing microfoons. Waarbij je bij de laatste twee meer en beter resultaat kan krijgen (als je weet wat je doet) dan met de eerste.

----------


## 4AC

Bij deze even een verslagje van mijn bevindingen. Het is een behoorlijke lap tekst geworden, maar ik ben dan ook bereidt hier even wat meer moeite voor te doen. Of het volgens jou nou een zinnig verhaal is of niet het gaat erom dat ik probeer wat terug te doen voor de mensen die deze dag mogelijk hebben gemaakt.

Ik begin over de locatie. Doordat deze zich onder de grond bevond, was er helaas een trap. Exact hetzelfde exemplaar die ik de avond voor de testdag in een nachtmerrie ook al tegen kwam. Gelukkig was er een traplift aanwezig. Verder zag het er mooi uit, verzorgd ook. Mijn complimenten en dank aan Metalteacher! Ik hoop dat we deze locatie in de toekomst eventueel nog eens kunnen gebruiken.

Het zien van verschillende forumleden vond ik erg boeiend. Allemaal verschillende, andere types mensen uit dezelfde branche. Het was wel jammer dat er geen voorstelrondje plaatsvond (tenzij ik dat gemist heb?). Daardoor heb ik slechts bij enkelen een forumnaam aan het gezicht kunnen koppelen. Maar aangezien ik zelf ook niet het initiatief heb genomen, heb ik eigenlijk het recht niet om er over te mekkeren. Mocht iemand me er mee willen helpen: voel je vrij om jezelf op één van de fotos aan te wijzen.

Gebrek aan introductie was er wat mij betreft ook bij het Vision Acoustics systeem. Het was wel leuk geweest als er even kort iets over verteld werd; waar luisteren we nou eigenlijk naar? Dat hoeft natuurlijk geen eeuwen te duren, maar ik denk dat het voor zowel Musicxtra (mag ik Sander zeggen?) als de andere forumleden gunstig was geweest.
Mijn eerste indruk van de Vision Acoustics spullen was trouwens meer dan prima. Aan het uiterlijk is overduidelijk veel aandacht besteed en dat zie je zeker terug. De grille van de line-array ziet er mooi uit. Al is het door het grote contrast met het uiterlijk van de subs, een kwestie van smaak of je het totaalplaatje geslaagd vindt. Ikzelf prefereer bij een gematched systeem ook een gematched uiterlijk, zeker indien deze van hetzelfde merk is. Over de geluidskwaliteit vertel ik later wat.

Verder met: de voorbereiding. Showband was zo vriendelijk geweest om een test-cd samen te stellen en een A4tje waar ieder zijn beoordeling in kon vullen. In de praktijk zijn de blaadjes niet gebruikt. Het had dan ook niets meer met een blinde test te maken. Dat heb ik overigens niet gemist verder, het deed totaal geen afbreuk aan de dag.

Na het opbouwen stonden er twee stacks per kant, bestaande uit twee line-array elementen en een dubbel 18 sub. Een fotootje van SH1000, van de opstelling:


Tussen de twee stacks stonden twee ampracks met een nogal indrukwekkende inhoud: vier-kanaals Lab FPs. Althans, dat leken het te zijn van een afstandje. Toen ik wat dichterbij liep, viel het mij op dat het Lab.Gruppen logo ontbrak en dat er het modelnr. K13004 op stond. En nou ben ik geen Lab-kenner, maar ik weet wel dat er niet zon model bestaat. Om eerlijk te zijn heeft het me enorm doen verbazen dat het hier ging om 100% Chinees fabricaat. Copy-cats! Dan lopen mij echt de rillingen over de rug Wat een tegenvaller! Foto, weer van SH1000:



TOT de toko aan ging. Man man, wat een indrukwekkende versterkers! Ik heb echt met open mond zitten luisteren toen deze china-kopiën vergeleken werden met de gevestigde orde. Deze dingen zijn (hoorbaar) echt vergelijkbaar met bijvoorbeeld de QSC PL6.0II, die qua (toenmalige) adviesprijs echt op een HEEL ander niveau zit. Al met al hebben deze versterkers mij compleet voor schut gezet gezien de vooroordelen die ik heb over china-kopiën. Ze bestaan dan TOCH, goede kopiën uit China. Toch zou ikzelf, ALS ik een dergelijk budget had, nooit zon kopie kopen. Het is wat mij betreft diefstal. Hoe goed ze ook zijn. Ik hoor je zeggen: beter goed gejat, dan slecht verzonnen maar ik vindt dat het hier niet helemaal opgaat.

Over die QSC trouwens niets dan lof. We hebben deze versterker vergeleken met de Crown MA5000VZ, op de subs. De Crown viel voor mij echt compleet door de mand. Wat een wapperig, ongecontroleerd laag. Enorm brommerig, totaal geen attack. Dat is overigens nog steeds MIJN mening, een ander kan dit als warm of zoiets dergelijks ervaren.
Het al eerder beschreven klinische geluid van een digitale versterker komt op het laag wat minder naar voren. Op het mid/hoog kan het als kil ervaren worden, op het (sub)laag is het eerder enorm STRAK, tegen-de-borst-slaand laag.

Nu verder over het geluidssysteem. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat de naam Vision Acoustics rustig in één zin kan worden genoemd met menig groter, bekender merk. Met name de wat betere lijnen van ElectroVoice, JBL, Dynacord en EAW hebben er een waardige concurrent bij. Het is tijdens de test ook duidelijk geworden dat de speakers goed in staat zijn om de verschillen tussen versterkers hoorbaar te maken. Het is gewoon een prettig systeem als referentie voor deze dag gebleken. Top!

Ik zou echter Teun niet wezen, als ik er geen kritiek op zou hebben. Het systeem heeft -bij mij- de hele dag niet de WOW-factor weten los te krijgen. Geen rillingen-over-de-rug momenten. :P De dubbel 18 kasten ijn niet bepaalt een verrassing t.o.v. een reguliere dubbel 18 BR. Het enige voordeel dat ik kan opnoemen is dat de kast van voren een stuk compacter is, maar dat wordt vervolgens weer gecompenseerd door de diepte van de kast. Qua klank/luchtverplaatsing/SPL heeft de kast mij niet doen verbazen. Het zou overigens prima kunnen dat andere forumleden dit wel hadden?

De line-array elementen hebben me met een vergelijkbaar gevoel achter gelaten. Op hogere volumes werd de klank in het midhoog-hoog gebied duidelijk minder prettig. Het werd, om de woorden van een ander forumlid te gebruiken, wat agressief. Ook werd het op hogere volumes lastiger om de verschillende instrumenten van elkaar te onderscheiden.  Qua midlaag/kick miste ik trouwens ook het een en ander, zeker in vergelijking met een goede 12 of 15. Ik kan me van ergens in een ander topic herinneren dat er voor dat soort gevallen losse dubbel 10 kasten zijn? Om dit aan te vullen?
Begrijp me trouwens niet verkeerd hoor, NIETS dan respect voor MusicXtra dat hij een systeem van dit niveau heeft weten te ontwerpen/fabriceren/vermarkten. Het zou ronduit onbeleefd zijn als ik hem niet de waardering gun, die hij verdient heeft na deze dag. Ik ben ook erg blij dat hij de moeite en tijd heeft willen nemen voor deze dag. Ik ben er trots op dat Nederland weer een serieuze speakerfabrikant heeft.

Nog heel eventjes verder over het geluidssysteem; de opstelling leek me niet helemaal ideaal? De L/R stacks stonden bijv. niet met dezelfde afstand van de muur. Verder leek me een line-array in deze zaal verre van ideaal, de zaal was namelijk helemaal niet zo breed/diep? Krijg je door de spreiding niet alleen maar meer reflecties van de muren? Als dit alles geen biet uitmaakt, dan wordt het voor mij tijd om zon cursusje te volgen, haha! Over die cursus. Het is mij ook opgevallen dat er groot gebrek aan basiskennis was. Ik beschouw mijzelf ABSOLUUT niet als deskundige (laat staan kenner), maar geluidstechniek is dan ook niet mijn professie. Wel één van mijn grootste passies. Van de mensen die hier hun brood mee verdienen zou je toch mogen verwachten dat ze de basis onder de knie hebben. En als er dan al iemand de mist in gaat bij 4 ohm brug=2 ohm stereo of verdubbeling vermogen=+3dB :S

Jammer dat de zaaltechnicus niet toeliet om het Turbo-systeem te gebruiken. Daar kennen velen de klank van, was dus een leuk vergelijk geweest met de line-array. Maar ach, dan zit je weer met de tijd en met het doel van deze dag Haha! Ik dwaal compleet af van het doel, merk ik al wel.

Op naar de volgende versterker-vergelijking. Met zichtbare moeite werd een flightcase richting speaker-stack gerold; de Crest 9001. Vijf-en-vijftig-kilogram is op geen enkele manier meer stoer te noemen, maar gewoon ACHTERLIJK ZWAAR. Sorry meneer F. Stubbe (de eigenaar), maar deze versterker is volgens mij hedendaags alleen nog geschikt voor installaties. ALS hij het doet, tenminste. Dat was helaas niet het geval. :P Na het inschakelen van de versterker deed deze na enkele seconden functioneren helemaal niets meer. Zou je niet verwachten Dit type versterker staat toch wel bekend als oerdegelijk en niet kapot te krijgen. Nou vooroordelen-boyz, pack your stuff! Het probleem was bekend bij deze versterker, het deed zich al eens eerder voor, alleen dan op een aggregaat. Op het net deed deze het overigens gewoon ok. Erg jammer dat we dit bakbeest hebben moeten missen in de vergelijking!

...

----------


## 4AC

...

Van de andere versterkers kan ik me nog maar bar weinig herinneren,  haha. Even in een rijtje, wat me allemaal wél bij is gebleven:
Synq 3k6:
Oi-oi, dit is echt een aanradertje! Erg lekker laag uit dit ding, zeker  gezien de prijs. Mid-hoog klank valt wel wat op aan te merken wat mij  betreft, en dan heb ik het niet over alleen het klinische. Maar dit gaat  alleen op, in vergelijking met veel duurdere versterkers.
Er zat trouwens behoorlijk wat ruis in dit ding, geloof ik.

Synq 2k2:
Deze hebben we geruime tijd naast de Dynacord S1200 op het laag gehad.  We waren het er unaniem over eens dat de Synq het vele malen beter deed  (wat niet wil zeggen dat de S1200 het slecht deed). Op het mid-hoog  waren de rollen omgedraaid, maar dat gaat over het hele kleuring-verhaal  (AAARRGHH) waar nu al veel over is geschreven. Qua vermogen was het  vergelijk met de Dynacord trouwens niet bepaalt eerlijk: bij de S1200  was op een geven moment hoorbaar de CLIP in werking. Vervolgens het  volume iets terug gedraaid, meningen bleven vervolgens identiek.
Hier zat trouwens ook behoorlijk wat ruis in, als ik het me goed herinner.

Dap stage amp 4.4:
WOW! Dit was ook ECHT een verrassing! De gezichtsuitdrukking van  sommigen bij het horen van dit ding, naast de Copy-Labs, vergeet ik niet  gauw weer! Eigenaar was apetrots… Deze Dap heeft echt bergen headroom  en een prima klank. Echt een ongekend goede prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.  Wel weer, meer ruis dan de duurdere versterkers.

Crown ma3600VZ/ma5000VZ:
Hier kan ik simpel over zijn; dit is niet mijn ding. Echt persoonlijk,  hoor. Ik kan me prima voorstellen dat een ander het helemaal geweldig  vindt, maar de klank is niet wat voor mij.

Crown XTi 1000:
Ik had nooit gedacht dat mijn eigen versterker de tegenvaller van de dag  zou zijn. Voor mij, wat dat betreft, een nog grotere tegenvaller dan  het helemaal niet functioneren van de Crest.
Het verschil met de Dynacord S1200 was ZO groot, dat ik de indruk kreeg  dat er iets niet helemaal 100% functioneerde. Het klonk dof, bij spraak  leek het alsof de zanger zijn/haar hand voor de mond hield. Verder viel  het mij op dat er een stuk hoog ontbrak, alsof de amp tot x,x kHz niets  meer deed. Deze dingen waren me na twee jaar bijna dagelijks gebruik nog  NOOIT opgevallen.
Aanmerking bij de kritiek: de XTi hadden we samen met de S1200  aangesloten op het setje 4-Acoustic toppen, niet de line-array. Na deze  test zijn we de line-array voor alles gaan gebruiken. Daarnaast is uit  de test wel gebleken dat de S1200 écht iets toevoegt aan het geluid (of  je het nou mooi vindt of niet), dus wellicht was het verschil met de  digitale XTi daardoor te verklaren.

MC Squared B1200 en B2000:
Dit waren voor mij de versterker die bewezen dat conventionele  versterkers ook nog steeds ENORM goed kunnen klinken. Deze versterkers  hadden wat mij betreft de beste klank van de dag. Of er nou ook kleuring  in het geluid zat boeit me om eerlijk te zijn maar weinig, want het  klonk gewoon heerlijk. Op het laag ging dit zo ongelooflijk lekker, niet  in woorden te omschrijven! Bijzonder wijze keuze van Bose (ho, wacht  even, zeg ik dit nu?) om het maken van versterkers aan lui over te laten  die ECHT weten waar ze mee bezig zijn (leuk videootje)
Laatste opmerking over het geluidssysteem: het zal je waarschijnlijk  opvallen dat ik het beoordeel als ‘niet speciaal’, ‘weinig opvallends’  e.d. Dan kun je denken: dat hoeft toch ook niet? Je kunt toch ook gewoon  een degelijke, nieuwe speler in de markt zijn. Wat mij betreft kan dat  dus NIET. Gezien het aantal merken in deze branche, zul je echt met  USP’s moeten komen als nieuw merk. En een opvallend uiterlijk is er niet  echt één, aangezien er al legio merken zijn die deze weg al eerder zijn  ingeslagen. Daarnaast bereik je met een ander kleurtje op de  grille/kast al bijna eenzelfde doel. Je hebt bestaansrecht als  onderneming als je waarde creëert, meerwaarde t.o.v. de concurrent. Dat  heb ik tot zoverre niet gezien bij de line-array en bijbehorende subs  van Vision Acoustics. Even in  algemene zin: als je geen toegevoegde  waard hebt, heb je weinig kansen in een overvolle markt. DUS: neem  risicio’s (ondernemen...) en kom met IETS echt nieuws. Kan aanslaan, of  voor geen meter lopen. Wat dat betreft ben ik benieuwd naar de Column  van Vision Acoustics…  :Smile: 

Mooi leerpunt voor de volgende keer, is om meer structuur in de dag aan  te brengen. Er moet echt van te voren ingepland zijn WELKE versterkers  er WANNEER vergeleken gaan worden. Nu werd het soms een tikje chaotisch,  er ging gewoon te veel tijd verloren in het uitzoeken van geschikte  kandidaten. En het is natuurlijk best sneu als iemand moeite doet om  zijn spulletjes mee te nemen, als deze vervolgens niet gebruikt worden.  Wat dat betreft is het wellicht wijs om de volgende keer één opperhoofd  (haha) aan te wijzen (of iemand stelt zich kandidaat) die zorgt dat  alles op rolletjes loopt. Iemand die zegt,  wie-wat-waar-wanneer-hoe-waarom.
Even dit: ik probeer gewoon feedback te geven voor een eventuele  volgende keer hé, ik neem niemand wat kwalijk of zoiets. Daar was deze  dag gewoon veel te gezellig voor.

Ik had het eerder al over de test-cd en het blaadje van Showband. De  test-cd is uiteindelijk ook niet meer gebruikt. Ik had wel even  medelijden met Showband, haha, aangezien hij er overduidelijk druk mee  geweest was (waarvoor dank). Wel was het jammer dat de door hem  meegenomen geluidsbron een dvd-speler was. Dat kan wat mij betreft ECHT  niet. Inferieure geluidskwaliteit, om het subtiel te zeggen. Die mening  heb ik ook over het klapjapannertje van MusicXtra, als bron tenminste.  Ik heb liever géén muziek, dan muziek die via een 3,5mm jack kabeltje  uit de geluidskaart van een laptop komt. Maar ik geloof dat MusicXtra  zich hier heel goed bewust van is. Later hebben we trouwens alleen nog  het denon-draairack van DJ-BPM en Hugo gebruikt, wat natuurlijk prima  voldoet.

Ik hoop dat mijn kritiek voldoende geargumenteerd is en eventueel  discussie op gang brengt. Ik heb mijn best gedaan. En anders lees ik  graag terug wat ik volgens jou anders moet doen!

Iedereen, nogmaals bedankt voor deze dag.

Een fijne avond gewenst,

Teun
(die jongen met dat blauwe blouseje, die het soms niet kon laten om er doorheen te blèren)

Ps. Die roze koeken waren niet verkeerd, haha, nog bedankt daarvoor.

----------


## 4AC

> Heel kort door de bocht zou je kunnen concluderen dat digitale amps,   zowel op het laag als op het hoog, veel klinischer zijn. Hierdoor ben je   veel flexibeler, je kan je eigen klankkleur maken zonder vast te  zitten  aan de klankkleur van een analoge amp als de Dynacord S1200 of  de Crown  Macrotech.
>  Die conclusie gaat heel lang op, tot je de Bose MC2 bij je vergelijking betrekt...



Prima conclusie van de dag.





> Iedereen is namelijk erg te spreken over de   synq 2K2, ook fullrange gebruik? Ik ben namelijk tot conclusie gekomen   dat de synq's ht heel erg goed op bassen doen, maar monitor, topkast, of   fullrange spelen klinken ze zo PLAT.
>  -Het verschil met een lab 1300 op monitor tegen een synq 2k2 is ENORM.
>  -Het verschil met een lab 6400 op dubbel 12" topkast tegen een synq 3k6   is NOG Groter, net of de synq kant kapot is :P Je mist daar een hele   hoop.



Dat komt overeen met wat ik uit de dag heb opgemaakt. De lab1300 en   lab6400 zijn volgens mij de wat oudere bakken van lab, het zal dan ook   de kleuring zijn die je gehoord hebt.





> Mocht hier een vervolg op komen dan zal ik   zeker proberen om aanwezig te zijn. Ik heb hier nog wel een ampje   liggen, digitaal welke mij in ieder geval heeft overtuigd... PKN   Controls.



GRAAG. Over PKN Controls heb ik veel goeds gelezen.
En man-man, die nieuwe versterker van hun, wat is dat een beest zeg! videootje en linkje

----------


## MusicXtra

4AC dank voor je uitgebreide reactie, daar ben je wel ff mee bezig geweest. :Wink: 
Nou heb ik je zeker wel gezien, heb alleen geen idee welk gezicht er bij 4AC hoort en je zult zelf bij de foto's achter de camera hebben gestaan.
Je kritiek op de klank van de line-array was denk ik deels terecht, ik heb het setje snel neergezet en had wat problemen met het aan de gang krijgen omdat alle processor settings m.b.t. inputs en outputs nogal door elkaar lagen.
De tijd die daarin ging zitten belette me helaas om iets meer aandacht te besteden aan het Equen van de setjes. Ik had op het gehoor nog wel het 2,5k gebied wat omlaag getrokken maar dat had nog wel een dBtje meer gemogen. Wel was het met deze afregeling heel erg goed mogelijk om de kleinste detailverschillen hoorbaar te maken. Ik ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd of de andere aanwezigen je mening delen...
Het klopt inderdaad dat het uiterlijk van de subs en de toppen niet matcht maar zoals de set nu gebruikt werd is ook niet zoals het bedoelt is, normaal hangt de line-array minstens een paar meter boven de subs en dan speelt het veel minder dat ze optisch niet matchen.
De opstelling was dus ook verre van ideaal maar het was voor mij de enige mogelijkheid om twee identieke sets neer te zetten wat een must was om een goeie vergelijking te kunnen maken.
Ik nodig je dan ook graag een keer uit wanneer de set gebruikt wordt zoals de bedoeling is.  :Cool:

----------


## SH1000

> Bij deze even een verslagje van mijn bevindingen. Het is een behoorlijke lap tekst geworden, maar ik ben dan ook bereidt hier even wat meer moeite voor te doen. Of het volgens jou nou een zinnig verhaal is of niet… het gaat erom dat ik probeer wat terug te doen voor de mensen die deze dag mogelijk hebben gemaakt.



Mooi uitgebreid verslag met wat mij betreft ook zeker een zinnige en goed onderbouwde mening.
TNX

----------


## Richnies2000

hebben jullie ook nog de test gedaan met de lange speakon kabel ?

leuk om  de reacties hierover te lezen, kon helaas zelf niet aanwezig zijn

----------


## metalteacher

ik denk dat we de ma5000 niet helemaal eerlijk hebben kunnen beoordelen vanwege de ernstige compressors die er in het begin op die set zat. Wel jammer vind ik want ik had graag de 3600 met de 5000 beter vergeleken. dat we de 3600 ook niet op het hoog hebben kunnen krijgens was ook jammer want daar is hij tenslotte voor ontworpen. ik miste bij mijn 3600 duidelijk het vette laag onderin, iets wat de 2400 en de 5000 veel meer hebben. misschien wel daardoor, maar dat weet ik dan weer niet, vond ik hem redelijk goed vergelijkbaar met de copy lab gruppen, al was de digitale duidelijk beter, vanwege de betere definitie en rust in de mix. maar ik had toch ook de indruk dat de 3600 in het laag behoorlijk strak bleef. we hebben hier in harderwijk afgesproken voor een vervolgafspraak en gaan de 3600 alsnog naast de 5000 zetten. ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## showband

> Verder met: de voorbereiding. Showband was zo vriendelijk geweest om een test-cd samen te stellen en een A4tje waar ieder zijn beoordeling in kon vullen. In de praktijk zijn de blaadjes niet gebruikt. Het had dan ook niets meer met een blinde test te maken. Dat heb ik overigens niet gemist verder, het deed totaal geen afbreuk aan de dag.







> Mooi leerpunt voor de volgende keer, is om meer structuur in de dag aan te brengen. Er moet echt van te voren ingepland zijn WELKE versterkers er WANNEER vergeleken gaan worden. Nu werd het soms een tikje chaotisch, er ging gewoon te veel tijd verloren in het uitzoeken van geschikte kandidaten. En het is natuurlijk best sneu als iemand moeite doet om zijn spulletjes mee te nemen, als deze vervolgens niet gebruikt worden. Wat dat betreft is het wellicht wijs om de volgende keer één opperhoofd (haha) aan te wijzen (of iemand stelt zich kandidaat) die zorgt dat alles op rolletjes loopt. Iemand die zegt, wie-wat-waar-wanneer-hoe-waarom.
> Even dit: ik probeer gewoon feedback te geven voor een eventuele volgende keer hé, ik neem niemand wat kwalijk of zoiets. Daar was deze dag gewoon veel te gezellig voor.
> 
> Ik had het eerder al over de test-cd en het blaadje van Showband. De test-cd is uiteindelijk ook niet meer gebruikt. Ik had wel even medelijden met Showband, haha, aangezien hij er overduidelijk druk mee geweest was (waarvoor dank). Wel was het jammer dat de door hem meegenomen geluidsbron een dvd-speler was. Dat kan wat mij betreft ECHT niet. Inferieure geluidskwaliteit, om het subtiel te zeggen. Die mening heb ik ook over het klapjapannertje van MusicXtra, als bron tenminste. Ik heb liever géén muziek, dan muziek die via een 3,5mm jack kabeltje uit de geluidskaart van een laptop komt. Maar ik geloof dat MusicXtra zich hier heel goed bewust van is. Later hebben we trouwens alleen nog het denon-draairack van DJ-BPM en Hugo gebruikt, wat natuurlijk prima voldoet.



Technisch met je eens maar...

 Zoals van te voren heel erg duidelijk in deze thread was aangekondigd was een testdag waarbij een doel voor ogen stond. : "het verschil in geluid tussen analoog en digitaal"

 Daar wilden diverse mensen op een leuke manier eens een testdag voor doen.

 Het probleem van meerdere testdagen was dat er veel getest werd maar dat er soms weinig antwoorden kwamen. Dat het ontaarde in een wedstrijd verplassen. Zoals ook in de aanloop van deze test al terecht werd geopperd.

 Als semi regelneef was het dus zaak om te zorgen dat er met een doel gewerkt werd. En dat de sfeer gewoon goed was en iedereen betrokken daarnaar toe kon werken.

 In de aanloop leek het beste te gaan werken met veel versterkers en blinde tests.
 Maar al na 1 vergelijking bleek voor mij dat:
_1) het verschil zo duidelijk was dat het niet om details ging.
 2) de vormgeving met vragenlijsten de discussie zou doodslaan.
 3) de deelnemers echt proactief aan de slag gingen naar het testdoel. (spullen werden bijgehaald, scenario's besproken enz.)_
 Kortom, we zouden echt een betere test doen als van het eerste plan afgestapt zou worden. (plannen zijn er om te worden bijgesteld niet waar?)

 Dan verander ik van rol en ga ik vragen stellen, discussies afkappen naar het forum, controlevragen stellen, stemrondes doen, vragen of het technisch of gevoelsmatig was, enz. *Je bent workshopman of je bent het niet.* 

 Waarom doe ik dat?
 De inzet van de deelnemers en de gezelligheid had ook volgens mij gewoon wat ruimte nodig. Het was een bonte groep qua achtergrond, kennis en insteek van mensen die normaal gewend zijn zelfstandig te werken. Ik had op dat moment echt niet het idee dat een opstelling als opperhoofd die zegt, wie-wat-waar-wanneer-hoe-waarom bij had gedragen aan het testresultaat. We hadden misschien meer materiaal verbruikt, maar het is sterk de vraag of er beter zou zijn geluisterd. En ik denk dat juist het overleg over de luisterervaring en het klankbeeld diepte geeft aan zo een test. Je pakt dan ook het inzicht en de luisterervaring van collega's op. (Verbeter me als dat anders gevoeld werd)

 En zeker de sfeer die echt goed was. Gezellig, soms centraal dan weer in groepjes, even tijd om te roken, handje helpen, en werkend naar een doel. Dat is iets wat je moet koesteren. De laatste vraag " hebben we allemaal het idee dat we een verschil gehoord hebben tussen digitale en analoge versterkers qua klank?" had een score van 100%
 Dat lijkt me voor een testdag die dat wilde bereiken een goed resultaat.

_De meeste open vragen zijn nu ook in de trand van " wat is het verschil tussen merk x op dit en merk y op dit"  Veel technische vergelijken die op zichzelf al bijna een tsetdag waard zouden zijn. Dat ik persoonlijk ook graag een crown naast een dap op een forumsub had willen horen is ook iets. Iedereen had nog veel willen testen passend bij eigen vragen. Maar dat was tot nu toe de achilleshiel van vorige testdagen gebleken. Dat het ontaardde._

----------


## metalteacher

ik vond de testdag perfect eigenlijk zo. wat mij betreft moet je niet teveel gaan regelen, dan slaat de spontaniteit ook wat dood. die was er nu wel. en zoals showband zegt. de kernvraag is beantwoord, en dat is in mijn ogen ook het belangrijkste. wedtrijdjes hoeven we niet te houden. zoals musicxtra al aangaf, een verdubbeling van vermogen is nauwelijks waarneembaar in gehoortesten. daarmee haal je de wedstrijdjes wat mij betreft al direct onderuit. klankmatige beoordelingen idem dito denk ik. deze test heeft bewezen dat er een groot verschil is tussen digitaal en analoog. ieder zijn keuze denk ik. om nou analoog weer onderling te gaan vergelijken, is wat mij betreft redelijk onzinnig, die verschillen zullen waarschijnlijk veel kleiner zijn dan wij zelf denken. blijft over de merkengeilheid, en die zal altijd blijven meespelen. vooralsnog vind ik het erg spijtig dat John Deere geen versterkers maakt, ik zou er direct eentje kopen!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kasper

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb beloofd wat uitgebreider te reageren. Nu, dat moet ik dan wel snel doen want bijna alles is wel zo'n beetje gezegd denk ik!
Goed te zien dat er zo enthousiast en inhoudelijk gereageerd wordt. 

Even, omwille van de leesbaarheid, puntsgewijs mijn bevindeingen voor zover al niet geschreven door anderen.

- compliment aan showband voor het zo sportief opnemen van test cd/vragenlijst.

- verrassing: Synk. 

- lekker cq prettig geluid op mh: Dynacord 1200!

- Dap stage-amp: zeker niet verkeerd totdat ik de prijs hoorde. 1000,00 euro voor een Dap?  

- tegenvaller: Crown. En die stond tot zondag hoog aangeschreven in mijn beleving! Werd onder borrelpraat altijd over gezegd: ja, als je echt   lekker dik laag wilt moet je een vette Crown kopen. Zo'n lastrafo! Dah was vroeguh. Echt ingehaald door de tijd.

- Vraag aan MusicXtra: Hoe zit dat nu met die Lab's? Chinese Copy? Jij vertelde wat anders. Kun/wil je hier helderheid over geven? 
Lab-gruppen's zou ik voor deze sessie blind gekocht hebben. Nu denk ik daar genuanceerder over. 

- Ik vind het bijzonder jammer dat niet de hele set compleet aan te sturen was met ingebrachte versterkers. Ik had graag die mooie set op cominatie B1200/B2000 gehoord ( had nog een extra 1200 in de auto staan evt.)

- Dit mede forumlid noemde de set "wat agressief" , witte poloshirt.

- @4AC: Het valt niet mee die versterkers Bose1200 en Bose2000 te noemen hè..... Geintje! 
Ben altijd duidelijk geweest over de fabrikant. Is idd met zorg gekozen. Ben zelf ook niet over een nacht ijs gegaan.

- Ondanks dat zo'n 18" set met deze toppen niet helemaal mijn geluid is, toch welgemeende complimente aan MusicXtra. Top afwerking en ik wil graag deze 'ns horen in een grote toepassing. We hebben contact via ArieV dus dat gaat er van komen!

Conclusie (mijn) voor de vraag digitaal vs analoog:

Voor het laag zeker het overwegen waard. Voor het mid/hoog zeker niet. 
Geleerd afgelopen zondag: Voor die tijd zei mijn gevoel dat dat net andersom was.

Nogmaals dank aan allen!

Groet,

Wilfried, verder weer Kasper

-

----------


## Turboke

Over welke MC² amps gaat het hier eigenlijk?

----------


## 4AC

T-serie met een ander naampje, dus.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Kasper

T1200 en T2000. T1200 is inmiddels vervangen door T1500.

Wij hebben ook B1500's in gebruik. Ietsje meer vermogen. Verder zelfde, fijne versterker.

Overigens is er nu ook een Bose B3500. (T3500). Hebben we niet.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

[QUOTE=Kasper;572524

- Vraag aan MusicXtra: Hoe zit dat nu met die Lab's? Chinese Copy? Jij vertelde wat anders. Kun/wil je hier helderheid over geven? 
Lab-gruppen's zou ik voor deze sessie blind gekocht hebben. Nu denk ik daar genuanceerder over. 

-[/QUOTE]
Zie het maar als een product wat door Vision Acoustics geleverd wordt, inclusief 2 jaar garantie.

----------


## Turboke

Dus geen E reeks van MC² getest?

----------


## muppet

> Dus geen E reeks van MC² getest?



Daar was ik dus ook benieuwd naar... 
Kon er helaas niet bij zijn, maar als ik had gekomen had ik waarschijnlijk wel een rackje mee kunnen nemen met een E-25 en een E-45.

Tot een volgende keer?
Gr. B.

----------


## Turboke

Of de E100 vergelijken met de Lab  :Smile:

----------


## Kasper

Geen MC2 E serie helaas. Zou een mooi vergelijk zijn tussen licht en zwaar van dezelfde fabrikant.

@ MusicXtra; Even voor mijn beeldvorming, Met wat je mij vertelde  kan er geen kwaliteitsverschil zitten in de door jouw gebruikte versterkers en die met een Lab logo. Chinese Copy is dus onzin?

Het boeit me verder niet zo, jouw versterkers deden het prima. Ik wil wel graag weten waar ik sta t.o.v een Lab uitgerust mét logo.

Gr. kasper

----------


## vdbeke

Ivm de "chinese copy's", ik weet niet of alab audio jullie bekend in de oren klinkt. Maar ik kwam het merk een jaartje terug ergens tegen en lijken me kwa uiterlijk redelijk identieke aan de labs. Na wat googlen kwam ik terug op dit forum uit en rara wie was de topic starter  :Stick Out Tongue: . Geen idee of MusicXtra hier nu heeft ingekocht of niet, maar ik vermoed van niet gezien de nummer op zijn versterkers ergens anders naar te leiden.

De digit serie van synq komt er zo te lezen goed uit. Op het laag geen enkel probleem, maar het mid/ hoog is ze niet gegeven. Dit is dan zonder EQ? Wat als je ze wat zou bijsturen en hier en daar wat extra toevoegt, klinken ze dan wel zoals het zou moeten? Niet te vergeten dat er in het begin (MKI) problemen waren, maar met de huidige MKIII kunnen ze blijkbaar hun mannetje staan in het pro segment. Ik vind het raar dat er geen opmerkingen zijn gegeven doordat ze max. 4 ohm aankunnen (onwetendheid of geen gemis?).

@4AC: waar haal je dat een "simpel" 3,5 kabeltje van de laptop zorgt voor slechte kwaliteit? Voor korte afstanden kan dit prima zonder kwaliteitsverlies. Voor langere afstanden (>5m) is dit zonder een gebalanceerde kabel vrijwel onmogelijk.
De ruis waarover je sprak kan aan een slechte connector en/of kabel gelegen hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, Alab audio is niet onze bron, er worden ook veel slechte kwaliteit clones aangeboden en voor zover mij bekend is Alab er één van.
Er is tijdens de testst bewust niets aan Eq settings veranderd om het vergelijk zo objectief mogelijk te houden.
4AC heeft wel gelijk dat een klapjap nou niet bepaald een topkwaliteit geluidskaart heeft, ik had die klapjap ook niet meegenomen om muziek mee af te spelen. Nou zou het ook niet eens zo spannend geweest zijn zolang je bij alle versterkers dezelfde bron gebruikt.

----------


## Arie V

Pardon: ik ben aan het prutsen.

Mijn tweede reactie op dit forum; je mag spreken van ervaring. Ik vond het ook een erg prettige middag met een open sfeer. Leuk om de gezichten bij de aliassen te kunnen passen. Ik heb er van geleerd. Zoals tijdens de middag opgemerkt stam ik uit de HiFi wereld (al even geleden) , ben nu actief in geïnstalleerd beeld en geluid en hoef met het slepen van apparatuur niet mijn brood te verdienen. Ik leef in de weelde dat ik apparatuur kan kiezen waar *IK* gehoormatig gelukkig van wordt en die bruikbaar is voor klussen van bescheiden omvang. Ik heb daarbij gekozen voor Bose. Die inleiding heb ik nodig omdat de discussie zich ontwikkelt naar een kant die ik ken uit de HiFi omgeving.
Gehoorde opmerkingen:[/FONT]
Bij digitale versterkers: wat je er in stopt komt er ook uit.
Bij analoge versterkers: die warmte = kleuring = vervorming en die moet je niet willen.
Ook een digitale versterker beschikt over vervormende/niet lineaire componenten (filters!) en indien niet goed ontworpen over een voeding die inzakt onder het opgegeven vermogen. Het is slechts de natte droom van een ontwerper dat er een absoluut vervormingvrij verband is tussen input en output. Voor een analoge versterker geldt bovenstaand net zo goed. Toch hoor je vaak dat de analoge versterker een “prettiger, warmer” beeld geeft. Is er dan sprake van psycho-acoustische illusie, vervorming van de analoge amp of gebrek aan definitie van de digitale amp? Het wordt nog lastiger als er begrippen als diepte, transparantie en impulsgedrag ter sprake komen. En dat bij elke (complexe) belasting. In mijn HiFi tijd kon je verschillen tussen apparatuur beluisteren maar de waargenomen verschillen zelden meet-technisch duiden. Dat maakt het onderwerp bij uitstek geschikt voor fora.

Mijn conclusies van de dag:
- Er is doorgaans een verband tussen prijs en kwaliteit.
- Dat verband is niet lineair.
- Dat komt mede door de opkomst van voordelige, steeds beter klinkende digitale amps.
- Een echt vergelijk vraagt om een zorgvuldiger opzet (met meettechnische ondersteuning?).
- Luidsprekers kleuren veel meer dan versterkers.
- Veel respect voor MusicXtra.
- De analoge Bose amps presteren als beste in het veld dat we hebben beoordeeld.
- Als ik er dagelijks mee op pad moet staan ze morgen op marktplaats.
- Het is lastig een digitaal product te vinden waarmee we net zo veel weerstand kunnen genereren op dit forum.
- Er zijn weinig vrouwen actief in dit vak.

Groet, Arie

----------


## DJ Antoon

> - De analoge Bose amps presteren als beste in het veld dat we hebben beoordeeld.



Door de tijd heen heeft bose vele verschillende fabrikanten gebruikt voor zijn electronica. Van welke fabrikant is dan deze bose?

----------


## metalteacher

Ik ga zachtjes aan kijken naar een aantal digitale amps voor mijn set. Ik denk dat ik wel door die beslissing ben nu. Echter welk merk wordt dan de volgende vraag. Ik zou graag nog eens een tweede testdag willen uitvoeren met alleen maar digitaal om ook eens te kijken of we nou daar verder kunnen komen met kwaliteitsverschillen. de crown xti van die dag viel me heel erg tegen, dat had ik niet verwacht eerlijk gezegd

bij een vervolgdag kunnen we altijd weer terecht in harderwijk, en er komt een nieuwe lift dit jaar dus het vervoer van boven naar beneden moet binnenkort een heel stuk sneller gaan

----------


## 2mancrew

@metalteacher. 
Als je een 2de testdag wil houden, ben ik er graag weer bij en als je nog synq 2k2, 3k6 op dap stageamp 4.4 in de test wil betrekken neem ik deze graag mee.

@DJ Antoon.
De bose amps komen van Mc2 word paar pagina's terug uitgebreid over gesproken

Zou misschien aangenaam zijn op de volgende testdag ook itech en mc2 en misschien powersoft te mogen zien.

Groeten

Ed

----------


## Hansound

Ik was er niet bij, (vind het wel errug fijn dit allemaal te lezen) maar heb een vraag over de test,

Ik heb door de jaren heen verschillende sets gehoord en die met een test cd fantastisch klonken maar die zodra er een live band over speelde helemaal onderuit gingen,

De goedkope amps doen het op een discoset vaak best maar zodra ik mn snare lekker vet in de mix gooi bij een live band dan is het snel gebeurt met veel amps (en sets).
Hoe is jullie idee over de test met dit in gedachte ?   :Confused:

----------


## showband

er is ook op hoog volume met een live opname van een drumsolo getest.
Deze opname had losse >110dB klappen op snare vanuit het niets.

EN met geproduceerde dynamische muziek. waarin dikke accenten lagen.

We luisterden nadrukkelijk naar verschillen. En de verschillen tussen best bekend staande apparatuur.
Ook was vrijwel de hele aanwezige ploeg ervaren luisteraar qua livesound.

alles uitsluiten kan natuurlijk niet. Maar ik denk wel dat de klankkarakteristiek en toepasbaarheid goed genoeg in te schatten viel om een keuze te maken. Dat het daarna op smaak uiteen gaat lopen hou je. Maar uiteindelijk is de taak en de begrenzing van een eindbak ook om eerlijk te zijn natuurlijk lang zo bepalend niet als een microfoon of een speakerset.
Er IS een verschil als je een eindbak moet kiezen. Maar voor een kleine bandset in een cafe of bruiloft zullen de gebruikers echt met vrijwel alle aanwezige materiaal prima wegkomen. Zo eerlijk moeten we ook zijn.

Maar er zijn duidelijk meerdere aanwezigen die digi op laag totaal anders zijn gaan zien.... waaronder ik

voor studioafluistering is wel erg duidelijk geworden dat eindbakken vre-se-lijk kunnen kleuren.

----------


## Stoney3K

> - Dap stage-amp: zeker niet verkeerd totdat ik de prijs hoorde. 1000,00 euro voor een Dap?



Dan heb je het ook over een serieuze middenklasser. Vergeet niet dat het ook een amp is die 2 ohm stabiel kan draaien en volgens mij aardig zijn mannetje kan staan. Dat er nu toevallig het (beladen) merk van DAP op staat wil dus even niks zeggen over de geluidskwaliteit  :Wink: 

Combineer het ding met een X-serie stackje en ik denk dat je een aardig lokaal poppodiumpje ermee blij zal maken.

Wat ik wel nog een beetje in het test-'verslag' mis is hoe de digitale amps zich houden als je langdurig veel vermogen vraagt. De conventionele amps zullen het zonder veel problemen trekken, maar als je een Synq 2K2 op het mid/hoog zet en even een tiental minuten flink open draait, gaan op een gegeven moment ook de 'Protect' lampjes aan omdat het ding gewoon niet genoeg spanning meer over heeft.

Op het laag is klasse D perfect omdat je gewoon echt flinke dreunen uit kan delen met die versterkers, op mid-hoog ben ik zelf wel fan van klasse H.

----------


## salsa

> Wat ik wel nog een beetje in het test-'verslag' mis is hoe de digitale amps zich houden als je langdurig veel vermogen vraagt. De conventionele amps zullen het zonder veel problemen trekken, maar als je een Synq 2K2 op het mid/hoog zet en even een tiental minuten flink open draait, gaan op een gegeven moment ook de 'Protect' lampjes aan omdat het ding gewoon niet genoeg spanning meer over heeft.
> 
> *Huh?? Een switch mode power supply heeft geen trafo en krijgt direct zijn spanning binnen, hoe en waarom zou een smps niet genoeg spanning krijgen!?!?!?!  Juist dit is het geval bij conventionele trafo bakken, niet bij Digi bakken...
> Echt onzin! Verdiep je eens in het puls breedte modulatie techniek.*
> 
> Op het laag is klasse D perfect omdat je gewoon echt flinke dreunen uit kan delen met die versterkers, op mid-hoog ben ik zelf wel fan van klasse H.
> 
> *Begint een HiFi gehalte te krijgen waarbij de greins weer te ontdekken is rond mijn mond...*



We moeten erg blij zijn met de nieuwe ontwikkelingen en niet stil blijven staan met de oude technieken.
Ik heb zelf reeds ontdekt dat een Crown MA5000 een bar slechte conventionele versterker is en dat zelfs de Crown
XTI 6000 beter presteert op het laag..
En een gewichts besparing van maar liefst 75 -80%! En dan nog zeuren??

Dave

----------


## salsa

> Ik was er niet bij, (vind het wel errug fijn dit allemaal te lezen) maar heb een vraag over de test,
> 
> Ik heb door de jaren heen verschillende sets gehoord en die met een test cd fantastisch klonken maar die zodra er een live band over speelde helemaal onderuit gingen,
> 
> De goedkope amps doen het op een discoset vaak best maar zodra ik mn snare lekker vet in de mix gooi bij een live band dan is het snel gebeurt met veel amps (en sets).
> Hoe is jullie idee over de test met dit in gedachte ?



Ga eens een cursus 'geluids mixing' doen, lijkt wel of je geen Band kan mixen...

----------


## showband

han kan best mixen hoor...

En zeker met speakerboxen zijn er zat die het bij een drive in goed doen maar voor livegebruik grote tijd zuigen.

----------


## Tofke78

Misschien niet gepast hier, maar ik werk met QSC PL4.0 en PL380.  Gebruikt voor de versterking van een live band.  Zijn deze ok of zou ik ook beter overschakelen naar digitaal???

----------


## jack

salsa heeft makkelijk praten 
gebruikt alleen nexo systemen.....

Kenmerk van de gemiddelde dixo set is dat bij een "live" uithaal vaninstrument of vocaal deze hartstikke dicht slaat.
Rode lampjes lijken door te branden en gaan niet meer uit!.
na een kwartier "Live"spelen vinden de tweeters het welletjes.
Het scheidingsfilter loopt vol, de amp gaat in de dc protect.................dan is het lekker stil...... 


Een goede limiter zoals in de nexo processoren zit .
,limit daar waar nodig is en laat de rest van het geluid ongemoeid....
het belangrijkste : het blijftspelen en blijft heel…
Ik heb vroeger veel zelfbouwsetsgemaakt. Voor dixo heel goed. Live vielen ze door de mand…..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien niet gepast hier, maar ik werk met QSC PL4.0 en PL380.  Gebruikt voor de versterking van een live band.  Zijn deze ok of zou ik ook beter overschakelen naar digitaal???



Die vallen onder de categorie 'digitaal', eigenlijk is er niet zoveel digitaal aan. Het gaat erom dat de voeding geschakeld is.

----------


## metalteacher

ik heb het gevoel dat we weer langzaam afdalen naar een merkendiscussie, en volgens mij heeft de test van afgelopen zondag toch duidelijk aangetoond dat er minder verschil tussen de merk zit als aanvankelijk werd gedacht. voor mij ook een eye opener. de dynacord s1200 klonk prima in mijn oren, net zoals de synq en de dap. ik vraag het me werkelijk af of de digitale versterkers nu echt de geest geven bij zware continu belasting. er moeten hier toch verhuurbedrijven te vinden zijn met ervaringen hierin?

ik was zelf tot de conclusie gekomen (misschien voorbarig) dat bij een eventuele aanschaf van digitaal te gaan voor een extra zwaar type om er zeker van te zijn dat de voeding niet zou inzakken. eerlijk gezegd denk ik dus zelf dan ook dat de betrouwbaarheid van de voeding minder is.

nu rijst bij mij dan de vraag, is zoiets te meten (vergelijken) in een test?

----------


## Big Bang

Betrouwbaarheid van de voeding is iets wat je gewoon kunt halen uit de gebruikerservaringen. Bij sommige budget amps wordt iets te veel bezuinigd, dat zie je dan misschien niet zo veel terug in de geluidskwaliteit, maar in dingen als stevigheid, lagere ohmse belasting, beveiligingen, koeling etc. 

Echter als je bijvoorbeeld een LAB FP6400, QSC PL4.0 of een andere bewezen bak neemt dan zou ik me om dat soort zaken geen zorgen maken. Ik denk dat de verschillen in betrouwbaarheid niet veel veranderen naar gelang het type. De  verhouding van defecte amps na x jaar (percentage defecte budget amps / percentage defecte dure amps) zal niet veel meer verschillen voor schakelende of conventionele voedingen. Tegenwoordig weten ze ook in China in princiepe wel hoe ze een amp met schakelende voeding in elkaar moeten steken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> nu rijst bij mij dan de vraag, is zoiets te meten (vergelijken) in een test?



Wanneer je dit wilt gaan meten begeef je je op glad ijs, alle metingen die ik aan 'digitale' versterkers heb gedaan waren op zijn zachtst gezegd ronduit teleurstellend.
Dit komt simpelweg omdat een testsignaal weinig overeenkomst heeft met een muziek signaal. De digitale amps zullen bij metingen van vol vermogen binnen enkele tienden van seconden nog slechts de helft of minder van het opgegeven vermogen kunnen leveren waar een conventionele amp vrolijk continu zijn volle vermogen af blijft geven. 
Je zou dan ook verwachten dat bij een lange bastoon de digitale amps door de mand vallen, dat is wel en niet het geval. Doordat het verschil in volume bij een halvering van het vermogen slechts 3 dB is valt het sowieso niet op en verder komen lange noten op echt full power nauwelijks voor in muziek.
Wil je een goed vergelijk van hoe digitale amps zich ten opzichte van analoge amps houden onder maximale belasting dan zou je, net als bij de testmiddag, twee identieke sets naast elkaar moeten zetten en bijvoorbeeld continu terror op vol vermogen moeten draaien en dat ook nog eens bij de maximaal te verwachten omstandigheden qua temperatuur.
De vraag is alleen of het realistisch is omdat er nog teveel variabelen meespelen en of er 'liefhebbers' zijn die hun kostbare versterkers hier voor willen lenen want de kans is er dat het een destructieve test wordt.

----------


## vdbeke

@musicXtra:

Het is niet omdat de voeding een smps is, dat je een digitale versterker hebt. Dan is een AB versterker met smps gevoed ook digitaal? Spijtig genoeg komt er toch veel meer bij kijken:



Ga je kijken naar klasse H wordt het uitgangssignaal teruggekoppeld naar de voeding. En zal de voedingsspanning een omhullende worden van het uitgangssignaal:



Tja  de voedingskwestie, een conventionele versterker die op zijn maximum  zit loopt tegen de voedingsspanning aan en gaat hoorbaar in de clip.  Digitale versterkers hebben wat "reserve" om gedurende korte tijd extra  gas te geven. Het toffe eraan is dat de meeste fabrikanten het maximum  opgeven, maar niet hoe lang ze dit maximum kunnen leveren. Naar het schijnt hebben deze versterkers problemen met een zuivere sinus, dus testen zal moeilijk gaan denk ik.

Leek me wel interessant om even de technische kant achter de digitale versterkers toe te voegen aan dit uiterst leerzame topic.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *Stoney3K*  


Wat ik wel nog een beetje in het test-'verslag' mis is hoe de digitale  amps zich houden als je langdurig veel vermogen vraagt. De conventionele  amps zullen het zonder veel problemen trekken, maar als je een Synq 2K2  op het mid/hoog zet en even een tiental minuten flink open draait, gaan  op een gegeven moment ook de 'Protect' lampjes aan omdat het ding  gewoon niet genoeg spanning meer over heeft.

*Huh?? Een  switch mode power supply heeft geen trafo en krijgt direct zijn spanning  binnen, hoe en waarom zou een smps niet genoeg spanning krijgen!?!?!?!   Juist dit is het geval bij conventionele trafo bakken, niet bij Digi  bakken...
Echt onzin! Verdiep je eens in het puls breedte modulatie techniek.*





Hmm, ik zou even wat minder vet gedrukt reageren.  :Frown: 
Ook een switch mode power supply bevat een trafo, al draait deze op hogere frequenties en andere (blok) golfvormen.
Ik zou ook niet graag een versterker hebben welke niet galvanisch gescheiden is van het net.
Vergeet niet dat er vele PWM technieken zijn, met elk hun voor en nadelen.
En ja ook een geschakelde voeding kan ook als gevolg van thermische (over) belasting zijn spanning of stroom gaan knijpen, het resultaat is dan niet zoveel anders. Als dit niet het geval was dan zou een geschakelde versterker bij 4 ohm exact 2x zoveel vermogen af moeten geven als bij 8 ohm. Dat is (bijna) nooit het geval.

Een switched mode zou ook altijd een gestabiliseerde spanning af kunnen geven, onafhankelijk van de netspanning, echter is dat meestal bij versterkers niet zo. Je moet je ook afvragen of je dat wel zou willen, bij zakkende netspanning moet de stroom opname groter worden om hetzelfde vermogen (P=UxI) te kunnen produceren. In die gevallen dat de netspanning niet ok is, zal als gevolg hiervan zeer waarschijnlijk de netspanning alleen maar verder zakken tot... Ook is het ingangscircuit van de switched mode er niet altijd op berekend om die extra stromen aan te kunnen.

Het is niet voor niks dat een aantal betere typen de stroom opname uit het net meten, en daarop limiters etc aanpassen. Dit is niet enkel om de 16A zekering van de stroom voorziening erin te laten blijven. Ook al klinkt dit marketing technisch wel beter.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *Stoney3K*  


Wat ik wel nog een beetje in het test-'verslag' mis is hoe de digitale  amps zich houden als je langdurig veel vermogen vraagt. De conventionele  amps zullen het zonder veel problemen trekken, maar als je een Synq 2K2  op het mid/hoog zet en even een tiental minuten flink open draait, gaan  op een gegeven moment ook de 'Protect' lampjes aan omdat het ding  gewoon niet genoeg spanning meer over heeft.

*Huh?? Een  switch mode power supply heeft geen trafo en krijgt direct zijn spanning  binnen, hoe en waarom zou een smps niet genoeg spanning krijgen!?!?!?!   Juist dit is het geval bij conventionele trafo bakken, niet bij Digi  bakken...
Echt onzin! Verdiep je eens in het puls breedte modulatie techniek.*





Hmm, ik zou even wat minder vet gedrukt reageren.  :Frown: 
Ook een switch mode power supply bevat een trafo, al draait deze op hogere frequenties en andere (blok) golfvormen.
Ik zou ook niet graag een versterker hebben welke niet galvanisch gescheiden is van het net.
Vergeet niet dat er vele PWM technieken zijn, met elk hun voor en nadelen.
En ja ook een geschakelde voeding kan ook als gevolg van thermische (over) belasting zijn spanning of stroom gaan knijpen, het resultaat is dan niet zoveel anders. Als dit niet het geval was dan zou een geschakelde versterker bij 4 ohm exact 2x zoveel vermogen af moeten geven als bij 8 ohm. Dat is (bijna) nooit het geval.

Een switched mode zou ook altijd een gestabiliseerde spanning af kunnen geven, onafhankelijk van de netspanning, echter is dat meestal bij versterkers niet zo. Je moet je ook afvragen of je dat wel zou willen, bij zakkende netspanning moet de stroom opname groter worden om hetzelfde vermogen (P=UxI) te kunnen produceren. In die gevallen dat de netspanning niet ok is, zal als gevolg hiervan zeer waarschijnlijk de netspanning alleen maar verder zakken tot... Ook is het ingangscircuit van de switched mode er niet altijd op berekend om die extra stromen aan te kunnen.

Het is niet voor niks dat een aantal betere typen de stroom opname uit het net meten, en daarop limiters etc aanpassen. Dit is niet enkel om de 16A zekering van de stroom voorziening erin te laten blijven. Ook al klinkt dit marketing technisch wel beter.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> @musicXtra:
> 
> Het is niet omdat de voeding een smps is, dat je een digitale versterker hebt. Dan is een AB versterker met smps gevoed ook digitaal? Spijtig genoeg komt er toch veel meer bij kijken:



Voor zover ik weet heeft een Lab Gruppen gewoon een vaste voedingsspanning, in het geval van de FP10.000Q is dat +/- 160 V.
Ruwweg is het onderscheid tussen wat hier 'digitaal' en analoog genoemd wordt dus wel degelijk het al of niet aanwezig zijn van een geschakelde voeding.
De term digitaal vind ik ook verwarrend, het doet vermoeden dat er met enen en nullen wordt gewerkt en dat is niet het geval.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> KNIP
> Wat ik wel nog een beetje in het test-'verslag' mis is hoe de digitale amps zich houden als je langdurig veel vermogen vraagt. De conventionele amps zullen het zonder veel problemen trekken, maar als je een Synq 2K2 op het mid/hoog zet en even een tiental minuten flink open draait, gaan op een gegeven moment ook de 'Protect' lampjes aan omdat het ding gewoon niet genoeg spanning meer over heeft.
> 
> Op het laag is klasse D perfect omdat je gewoon echt flinke dreunen uit kan delen met die versterkers, op mid-hoog ben ik zelf wel fan van klasse H.



Ik weet niet wat jij doet met je 2K2, maar ik gebruik al vanaf het moment dat synq kwam met de 3K6 deze bakken. Veelal op bassen, enkel 18" dubbel 18"en zelfs wel eens triple 18" aan een ampkantje, dan ga je naar 2,7ohm belasting!  Inkakkende amps heb ik nooit gehad. 
En geloof me, hier worden de ampjes flink belast, "verkracht".

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Voor zover ik weet heeft een Lab Gruppen gewoon een vaste voedingsspanning, in het geval van de FP10.000Q is dat +/- 160 V.
> Ruwweg is het onderscheid tussen wat hier 'digitaal' en analoog genoemd wordt dus wel degelijk het al of niet aanwezig zijn van een geschakelde voeding.
> De term digitaal vind ik ook verwarrend, het doet vermoeden dat er met enen en nullen wordt gewerkt en dat is niet het geval.



Ik weet niet specifiek voor de FP10.000Q, maar voor vele andere typen gaat de voedings spanning met het signaal mee op en neer waarbij het goed kan zijn dat 160V het maximum is.

Inderdaad hier word er veel uitgegaan van geschakelde voedingen, er zijn ook (nog) niet zo veel, veelgebruikte classe D (volledig digitaal) versterkers.

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij de FP10.000Q is dat dus een vaste spanning, is trouwens iets lager, +/-153V.
Maar is eigenlijk nogal off-topic, waar het om gaat is dat we de amps met geschakelde voeding 'digitaal' noemen en de amps met conventionele voeding analoog.

----------


## Overdrive

Dat versterkers met SMPS "digitaal" genoemd worden komt door het feit dat versterkers met een switched mode power supply veelal een klasse D eindtrap hebben. Bij een klasse D wordt er met PWM gewerkt, wat dus in wezen een conversie van het analoge domein naar het digitale is en weer terug is. Klasse D versterkers hoeven echter niet een SMPS voeding te hebben, dat kan ook een conventionele zijn. 

Klasse AB versterkers hebben veelal een conventionele voeding(strafo) en kan als analoog beschouwd worden, niet zozeer door de voeding maar door het principe van klasse AB.

Conclusie: "digitale" of "analoge" versterkers heeft niet zozeer met de voeding te maken, WEL met de klasse eindtrap.

----------


## vdbeke

> Dat versterkers met SMPS "digitaal" genoemd worden komt door het feit dat versterkers met een switched mode power supply veelal een klasse D eindtrap hebben. Bij een klasse D wordt er met PWM gewerkt, wat dus in wezen een conversie van het analoge domein naar het digitale is en weer terug is. Klasse D versterkers hoeven echter niet een SMPS voeding te hebben, dat kan ook een conventionele zijn. 
> 
> Klasse AB versterkers hebben veelal een conventionele voeding(strafo) en kan als analoog beschouwd worden, niet zozeer door de voeding maar door het principe van klasse AB.
> 
> Conclusie: "digitale" of "analoge" versterkers heeft niet zozeer met de voeding te maken, WEL met de klasse eindtrap.



Dank u!

Digitale versterkers werken wel degelijk met 1 en 0, zoals je op de onderstaande afbeelding kan zien. Ander is het er geen, vandaar mijn voorbeeld van de klasse A/B versterker gevoed met een SMPS.



Misschien een korte toelichting. De zaagtand wordt als referentie gebruikt om te vergelijken met het aangeboden ingangssignaal (de sinus). Uit die vergelijking ontstaat dan een PWM signaal (de blokgolf), na een Low pass filter houd je nog een sinus over (ahja, want een blokgolf krijoelt van de sinussen: fourrier analyse) welke de eindtrap aanstuurt.

Dit is voor een klasse D versterker, klasse H gaat nog verder. Daar wordt het uitgangssignaal teruggekoppeld naar  de voeding en zal de voedingsspanning een omhullende worden van het  uitgangssignaal.

Een smps bevat zeer zeker een transformator, weliswaar kleiner: 
De netspanning (230V) wordt gelijkgericht en afgevlakt, wat resulteert in een DC spanning van om en nabij de 320V DC. Die wordt met een hoge frequentie (10-100KHz) onderbroken en naar een transformator gestuurd. Door de hoge frequentie kan het blikpakket van de transfo kleiner worden en bespaart men dus ruimte en creëert men minder warmte. Na wat filters om de harmonische frequenties weg te krijgen bekomt men een DC spanning. Nadeel van schakelende voedingen is dat men door het snel schakelen een hoop ongewenste harmonischen krijgt. Door een netfilter krijg je de meeste wel weg, maar er sluipen er altijd toch wel een aantal door. Waarschijnlijk beter bekend onder de naam netvervuiling.

IK ga me hier nog thuisvoelen met mijn elektronica achtergrond  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nadeel van schakelende voedingen is dat men door het snel schakelen een hoop ongewenste harmonischen krijgt. Door een netfilter krijg je de meeste wel weg, maar er sluipen er altijd toch wel een aantal door. Waarschijnlijk beter bekend onder de naam netvervuiling.
> 
> IK ga me hier nog thuisvoelen met mijn elektronica achtergrond .



Tegenwoordig is dit onderdeel van de CE markering en moet elk apparaat voldoen aan bepaalde eisen, ik kan me voorstellen dat chinese spullen dat eerder met een korreltje zout nemen. Ook moet de opgenomen stroom sinusvormig zijn, en dat maakt dat elke input voorzien is van een Power Factor Correctie methode om daar voor te zorgen.
De oude analoge versterkers zouden nu niet eens meer goedgekeurd worden.

Tja en voor mij is electronica en momenteel vooral schakelende voedingen ook dagelijkse kost.

----------


## metalteacher

@Musicxtra: wat is dan een goede vuistregel voor het aanschaffen van digitaal, kan ik een 2x1400w macrotech 3600 zo omzetten voor 2x 1400w digitaal, of moet ik rekening houden met die teleurstellende meetresultaten en de versterker al gelijk wat zwaarder te nemen zodat hij de pieksignalen beter kan opvangen. zeg maar met extra headroom?

----------


## MusicXtra

> @Musicxtra: wat is dan een goede vuistregel voor het aanschaffen van digitaal, kan ik een 2x1400w macrotech 3600 zo omzetten voor 2x 1400w digitaal, of moet ik rekening houden met die teleurstellende meetresultaten en de versterker al gelijk wat zwaarder te nemen zodat hij de pieksignalen beter kan opvangen. zeg maar met extra headroom?



Je kunt de opgegeven vermogens van een digitale amp rechtstreeks vergelijken met die van een analoge, digitaal zal in de praktijk hetzelfde presteren als analoog met een zelfde opgegeven vermogen.

----------


## muppet

> Tegenwoordig is dit onderdeel van de CE markering en moet elk apparaat voldoen aan bepaalde eisen, ik kan me voorstellen dat chinese spullen dat eerder met een korreltje zout nemen. Ook moet de opgenomen stroom sinusvormig zijn, en dat maakt dat elke input voorzien is van een Power Factor Correctie methode om daar voor te zorgen.
> De oude analoge versterkers zouden nu niet eens meer goedgekeurd worden.
> 
> Tja en voor mij is electronica en momenteel vooral schakelende voedingen ook dagelijkse kost.



CE-keurmerk is een Europees keurmerk.
Een Chinees product kan/heeft van zichzelf geen CE.
De importeur moet in deze de CE-markering geven, inclusief rapport en dergelijke.

Voor zover bij mij bekend.

----------


## vdbeke

Toch wel, in China hebben ze er wel een andere verklaring voor: China Export. En dat doen ze ook! Dus geen verzinsel.

Maar oké, dit gaat wel offtopic.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Leuk topic om eens door te nemen. Achteraf gezien helaas niet aanwezig geweest tijdens de tests, had me zeker interessant geleken.

Nu heb ik zelf een aantal Crown XTi2000 versterkers en ben dus zeker benieuwd naar de resultaten van de XTI op deze testdag. Ik lees hier en daar wat korte verwijzingen die niet echt positief zijn, maar zou daar graag wat meer over horen. Ben zelf op zich niet ontevreden over de versterkers, maar het is uiteraard altijd interessant om te kijken naar andere/betere opties.

Ik gebruik ze met name fullrange op D&B Max12 en EV ZX1 speakers.

----------


## Draad

Na alle krachttermen zoals SMPS en zo te hebben gelezen, ben ik een beetje benieuwd wat dan eigenlijk PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) betekend.
Dit wordt bij de Carver PT 2400 gebruikt. http://thecarversite.com/manuals/fil...r%20manual.pdf
Het zal wel een gewone Class A/B zijn denk ik, maar met een iets intelligentere voeding?

----------


## metalteacher

ik vond op de testdag de xti dof klinken of minder sprankelend als de rest. daar schrok ik wel van. ik had toch wel de indruk dat crown een gerenommeerd merk is, mij viel deze versterker goed tegen. geen alternatief voor de topkasten. wel jammer want hij is toch een mooi stukje goedkoper dan de i-tech of de macrotech

----------


## vdbeke

Zoals je kan zien is de blokgolf (onderste signaal) variërend van "pulsbreedte", dit noemt men dan PWM (pulse width modulation = puls breedte modulatie). Onder de volksmond beter bekend als een klasse D versterker. Het kan zijn dat dit principe gebruikt wordt in de voeding om geen onnodig vermogen te verstoken in de eindtrap.

----------


## Kasper

Ik vond alle Crown versterkers best wel tegenvallen. wat mij dan weer tegenviel!

Gr. Kasper

----------


## metalteacher

Tja er miste dan weer een vergelijking tussen analoog en analoog. maar goed dat was dan ook niet de vraag van de dag. wat jij bedoeld misschien, of tenminste wat mij opviel dat de verschillen tussen merken analoog voor zover ik dat kon beoordelen nagenoeg niet merkbaar waren. merkkeuze is vooral een kwestie van persoonlijke smaak. puur op klank beoordeeld dan

is dat een goede conclusie zo? en mijn grote vraag is dan is dat bij digitaal dan ook zo?

----------


## simple40002000

Misschien es een idee om ook eens een vergelijk te doen tussen analoge versterkers.Met name ben ik wel es nieuwsgierig hoe bijvoorbeeld de ''china klonen''  zich verhouden tot ''orgineel''.Wat dat betreft was het op de testdag wel interessant hoe goed de ''china labs'' van musicxtra presteerden.Persoonlijk vond ik op de testdag de analoge bakken het lekkerst ''gaan''.Mede door de kleuring die meegegeven werd gaf het de illusie dat het laag net even wat vetter was.Het is maar wat je doelgroep is en wat voor klussen je ermee doet.Zoek je defenitie dan is digitaal absoluut de winnaar.Moet het gewoon knallen(oftewel standje straalvliegtuig) zou ik voor analoog gaan op het sub.Voor de tops wint digitaal het,juist vanwege die defenitie.OOk was het leuk om te merken hoe weinig vermogen uiteindelijk zegt.1200 of 2500 watt, het verschil is nauwelijks merkbaar..Zeker wanneer je je gainstructuur goed voormekaar hebt Alleen bij het aanschaffen zal het duidelijkere merkbaar zijn in de portomonnee denk ik

----------


## frederic

Ik denk dat we een aantal zaken goed moeten aandachtig zijn na die test. 
Nu heb je de prestaties van een aantal versterkers gehoord op 1 speakerset.
Daarmee is volgens mij wel met de grove kam het kaf van het koren gescheiden. 
Alleen meen ik dat hiermee het ultime bewijs van de kwaliteit tussen de geteste modellen niet volledig geleverd is.
Er zijn nog veel andere variabelen, zoals merk speakers, combinatie speakers, merk en type processor, instellingen processor enz... 
En zeker niet onbelangrijk: de betrouwbaarheid.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een versterker die op een bepaald type speaker duidelijk matter klinkt zal dat op iedere speaker doen.
Het ging er ook alleen om de klankverschillen te beoordelen, je kunt een dergelijke test net zo complex maken als je maar wilt maar ik denk dat heel duidelijk is geworden dat de huidige generatie versterkers op alle vlakken de analoge versterkers achter zich laten.

----------


## frederic

Dat de huidige generatie versterkers de analoge versterkers hebben verslaan en achter zich hebben gelaten, lijkt me ook duidelijk.
Maar ik heb het over verschillen tussen de huidge gerenratie versterkers.

Dat een versterker op één type speaker duidelijk mat klinkt, en dat dit op een andere speaker hetzelfde resultaat zal geven durf ik toch wel te betwijfelen hoor. 
Of het moet een speaker zijn met dezelfde karakteristieken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat een versterker op één type speaker duidelijk mat klinkt, en dat dit op een andere speaker hetzelfde resultaat zal geven durf ik toch wel te betwijfelen hoor. 
> Of het moet een speaker zijn met dezelfde karakteristieken.



De klank van een versterker zal niet dramatisch veranderen door een speaker.

----------


## Kasper

En zeker niet onbelangrijk: de betrouwbaarheid. 	

@frederic: Wij hebben nu ongeveer5 jaar zo'n 20 Bose B serie versterkers in gebruik. Nul defect.


Ook draaien er een paar dagelijks in kroegen. Na 5 jaar ook nul defect. 


De betrouwbaarheid van deze ''ouderwetse'' bakken is hiermee wel bewezen denk ik!

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## bones2001

Vraagje aan MusicXtra,

hoe betrouwbaar zijn die Chineese Lab FP amps die je gebruikt, en van welke fabrikant zijn deze ?
Er zijn er nogal wat namelijk.

----------


## frederic

> En zeker niet onbelangrijk: de betrouwbaarheid.     
> 
> @frederic: Wij hebben nu ongeveer5 jaar zo'n 20 Bose B serie versterkers in gebruik. Nul defect.
> 
> 
> Ook draaien er een paar dagelijks in kroegen. Na 5 jaar ook nul defect. 
> 
> 
> De betrouwbaarheid van deze ''ouderwetse'' bakken is hiermee wel bewezen denk ik!
> ...



Dat Bose betrouwbare spullen maakt is algemeen geweten. 
Alleen is het niet mijn smaak.

----------


## showband

volgens mij waren het:
http://www.baihuipro.com/show_products.asp?id=258
http://baihuiaudio.diytrade.com/sdp/1189868/4/pd-5450516/6909269-0/K_series_4_channel.html
firma:
http://www.baihuipro.com/

----------


## Arie V

Dapgruppen ?

----------


## som

Zijn er gebruikers die slechte ervaringen hebben of kennen met synq versterkers?
Hier lopen de meningen nogal over uiteen.

----------


## RonaldH

> Zijn er gebruikers die slechte ervaringen hebben of kennen met synq versterkers?
> Hier lopen de meningen nogal over uiteen.



Wat heet slecht, heb 4x 3K6, 1 defect gehad (V1.0) en die is gratis gerepareerd (duurde wel een maand :Frown: ).
Gaat prima, laatst 3x (8 ohm BR) sub per kant, geen probleem.

----------


## 4AC

Raad eens welke versterker hier zojuist de deur uit gegaan is, haha?  :Big Grin: 

Ik zat al langer te denken om 'm te verkopen, maar de amptest-dag heeft me uiteindelijk over de streep getrokken.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## metalteacher

En wat ga je weer kopen? Ben benieuwd.

----------


## SPS

Vertel Teun! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

jammer dat ik er nu pas achterkom dat er een testdag was, had er wel bij willen zijn.. 
heb voor t geval er een vervolg op komt, een PLM 10000q en n PLM 20000q beschikbaar. t verschil met mn oude MC2 e90 EN CAMCO Vortex was iig erg groot..

----------


## joe

@ lawaaiige buur: leuk om te horen dat iemand de plm 20000q naast een mc2 e90 heeft gehad, zou je kunnen vertellen wat de verschillen waren? zelf heb ik getwijfeld tussen die 2 (en andere) maar het was de plm 20000Q geworden.

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

De E90 klinkt meer digitaal, oftewel de PLM heeft veel meer body. Heb in tsjechië een festival gedraait met 12 punishers op 2 E90's en 12 punishers op een PLM20000Q, en qua vermogen staat de PLM ongeveer gelijk aan 2,5 tot 3 E90's. (wat dus volgens MC2 rond de 40 kw word omschreven)

Wat natuurlijk wel meetelt is dat de E90's signaal kregen van een xilica DLP4080, en de PLM met Lake draait. Dat maakte vooral voor de topkasten dag-en-nacht verschil.

----------


## MusicSupport

Lekkere appels en peren vergelijking dan!

----------


## joe

Ik vind het een goede vergelijking, ook omdat ik naar de zelfde optie aan het kijken was (xilica + e90) 
prijs verschil is ook vergelijkbaar.





> qua vermogen staat de PLM ongeveer gelijk aan 2,5 tot 3 E90's



Grappig, ik had verwacht dat de e90's per ch. meer vermogen zouden leveren (op 2,7 en 2 ohm.)

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

> Lekkere appels en peren vergelijking dan!



Qua vermogen liegt een amperemeter niet, de fase van de plm haalde toch zeker 25-30A, die van de twee E90's max 15A

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Qua vermogen liegt een amperemeter niet, de fase van de plm haalde toch zeker 25-30A, die van de twee E90's max 15A



Volgens mij meet je zo het opgenomen vermogen door de amp ...  niet het afgegeven vermogen.

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

klopt inderdaad. maarja, het afgegeven vermogen kon ik niet meten, aangezien mn dBmeter maar tot 133 gaat.. 
Wel kon op het moment dat de E90 begon te clippen, de PLM nog 6 db meer inputsignaal hebben, met beide amps op 32 dB amp gain.

----------


## MusicXtra

De opgenomen stroom meten of het aantal dB's zijn nou niet bepaald nauwkeurige meetmethoden om het uitgangsvermogen te meten.
En het clipping point volgens de meters zegt ook niet alles....

----------


## 4AC

> En wat ga je weer kopen? Ben benieuwd.







> Vertel Teun!



Ben er nog niet zo over uit, eigenlijk.
Ideale situatie zou een lichtgewicht vier-kanaals amp zijn. Dan kan ik twee kanalen voor toppen gebruiken en twee kanalen gebrugd voor sub(s).
Maar ik kijk ook serieus naar twee-kanaals amps, mocht ik wat tegen komen. Bijv. QSC PL, Lab, Matrix of MC2.

Voorlopig ga ik een -wat oudere- Matrix versterker gebruiken. Totdat ik wat leuks tegenkom.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Turboke

Een E reeks van mc² die regelmatig in de clip blijft zal je niet lang mee spelen, die valt na een tijdje gewoon uit.

----------


## Kasper

> Een E reeks van mc² die regelmatig in de clip blijft zal je niet lang mee spelen, die valt na een tijdje gewoon uit.



Dat verbaast me! Volgens mij worden er in de E serie en de door ons gebruikte T serie (Bose B serie) dezelfde limiters gebruikt. Een clippingled is niet aanwezig.

Ik kan je verzekeren uit eigen waarneming, dat de T serie dat uren volhoudt. 

Opgemerkt  tijdens carnaval in een cafe met een door ons geinstalleerde, vaste installatie. 

Ondanks een aantal keren gezegd dat het technisch verstandiger is uit de "gele lampjes'' te blijven werd dat in de wind geslagen.

Toen was ik eerlijk gezegd zelf ook wel benieuwd hoe lang dat goed zou gaan. Uren dus. Dit gaat eigenlijk ieder jaar weer hetzelfde.

On topic: zou dit dan een voordeel zijn van conventioneel vs lichtgewicht?

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## Turboke

De gele lampjes zijn geen clip lampjes maar -3db indicators onder limiting level.
En de E serie heeft het wel degelijk dat deze uitvalt na lang of hevig in de clip te zitten, althans op onze 90 hebben we dat ooit ondervonden en navraag op gedaan.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb van de week een LabGruppen FP10.000! kloontje binnengekregen. 
Op het eerste gezicht een nette versterker, qua uiterlijk vrijwel geheel LabGruppen looks.

Een korte test is ook erg goed gegaan. Zowel op D&B Maxen als op EV ZX1's zeker een verbetering tov mijn XTi2000's.
Komend weekend eens verder testen tijdens een opdracht. Als het allemaal goed blijft gaan, denk ik zeker over de aanschaf van meerdere stuks.

----------


## 4AC

> De E90 klinkt meer digitaal, oftewel de PLM heeft veel meer body. Heb in tsjechië een festival gedraait met 12 punishers op 2 E90's en 12 punishers op een PLM20000Q, en qua vermogen staat de PLM ongeveer gelijk aan 2,5 tot 3 E90's. (wat dus volgens MC2 rond de 40 kw word omschreven)
> 
> Wat natuurlijk wel meetelt is dat de E90's signaal kregen van een xilica DLP4080, en de PLM met Lake draait. Dat maakte vooral voor de topkasten dag-en-nacht verschil.







> Een E reeks van mc² die regelmatig in de clip blijft zal je niet lang mee spelen, die valt na een tijdje gewoon uit.



Verbaasd me enorm, deze ervaringen. Ik heb nog nooit een gebruiker iets horen klagen over een MC2 Exx versterker. Alleen FFA schijnt nog weer een treetje hoger te zijn...
Maar zeker interessant om te horen, zeker als er een vergelijk is gedaan met de Lab. Al heb ik ook mijn twijfels over de betrouwbaarheid van deze vergelijking, gezien er andere processors gebruikt werden.

Waar komt trouwens dat verschil in vermogen vandaan? PLM=2,5-3 mc2?!  :EEK!:  Dat is een serieus verschil... Is daar een soort van technische reden achter te zoeken?
Misschien is er een verschil in de versterkers wat het kan verklaren?





> Ik heb van de week een LabGruppen FP10.000! kloontje binnengekregen. 
> Op het eerste gezicht een nette versterker, qua uiterlijk vrijwel geheel LabGruppen looks.
> 
> Een korte test is ook erg goed gegaan. Zowel op D&B Maxen als op EV ZX1's zeker een verbetering tov mijn XTi2000's.
> Komend weekend eens verder testen tijdens een opdracht. Als het allemaal goed blijft gaan, denk ik zeker over de aanschaf van meerdere stuks.



Waar heb je deze aangeschaft, als ik vragen mag? Via MusicXtra/VisionAcoustics?

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar meer ervaringen met die clone's. Zeker qua betrouwbaarheid.
Een vergelijk met de originele Lab. lijkt me ook bijzonder interessant.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Turboke

Teun je zal me zeker niet horen klagen over dat uitvallen, is ook een soort van beveiliging.
Laat er maar eens een E model serieus en goed in de clip gaan dan kom je er wel achter dat ze dat doen.
Wij hebben de 25,45 en 90 in gebruik en hebben dit bij de 90 gemerkt.

----------


## Watt Xtra

FP 10.000 is niet echt geschikt voor heavey gebruik, dan liever 2 keer een fp6400!  Zelfde power alleen is de voeding van een 10.000 lang niet zo stabiel en powerfull als 2 keer 6400.

Bass-topje of op monitoren erg leuk!  Alle kanalen op 4 ohm belast krijgt de amp het al zwaar! Voeding regelt zichzelf terug.
Afgelopen zomer testjes hier gedaan met oa de 6400, 10.000 maar ook PKN controls, crown 5000, TSA PW5000 gebrugd.
Grote winnaar PKN controls... wat een klank, eerlijkheid enz.. alleen nog niet echt super betrouwbaar!

----------


## dexter

Wat voor merk en type Lab clines gebruikt Musicxtra eigelijk?
Hij is over zijn clones uitermate tevreden, en ik moet zeggen
zijn line array klinkt ook erg goed met deze versterkers.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ga zeker niet verklappen waar ik ze vandaan heb, weet wel dat er verschillende clones aan worden geboden die niet altijd even betrouwbaar zijn.
De onze zijn dat dus wel, inmiddels al heel wat gigs gedaan waarbij de amps met 4 Ohm belast de hele avond tegen het clipping point hebben moeten werken.
@ Watt Xtra, de FP10.000 kan prima voor heavey gebruik ingezet worden, ik gebruik twee kanalen voor het sub, één kanaal voor het mid en één kanaal voor het hoog, dan trekt de voeding het makkelijk om alles van voldoende vermogen te voorzien.

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Bij allebei de E90's die ik had, had ik ook dezelfde kwaal, dat als ik n tijdje tot de gele led (-3 signaal) draaide, dat ie na een tijdje in de protect sprong. als ik de potmeters van bijde kanalen een tikkie terugzette, was er niks aan de hand.

----------


## Turboke

Hola bij ons heeft ie dat niet bij de gele led maar als ie serieus in het rood staat te spelen!

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Hola bij ons heeft ie dat niet bij de gele led maar als ie serieus in het rood staat te spelen!



en wat zie jij als serieus in het ROOD spelen? mij is altijd geleerdt dat rood heel VAUT is? even een vraag tussen door: in hoeverre mag/kun je je clip leds laten gaan en wat is schadelijk voor je speakers/amps ?
is het bijvoorbeeld al funest voor je speakers als de clip led uberhaupt een keer knipperd op het laag? of mag die best aanslaan op alleen de bass? maar als die serieus rood begint te flikkeren je de boel kapot draait? of gebeurt dat pas als hij constand rood is?

vraag me dit al een poos af omdat ik mijn versterkers eigenlijk uberhaupt nooit zo ver hoef te laten gaan dat ze beginnen te clippen.....

----------


## jack

> Wat voor merk en type Lab clines gebruikt Musicxtra eigelijk?
> Hij is over zijn clones uitermate tevreden, en ik moet zeggen
> zijn line array klinkt ook erg goed met deze versterkers.



Ik dus niet

de eerste party van 3 clonelabs die ik bestelde waren goed, geen problemen...
van de 4 die ik daarna besteld had niks als ellende.
Bij twee rolde de vonken eruit bij opstarten.
Van de vierlaatste versterkers heb ik er nu nog twee werkend

wat wel opvalt dat het bij alle versterkers de eindmodules betreft en niet de voeding..
De beveiliging is dusdanig dat niet heel de versterker word uitgeschakeld, maar alleen de defecte module..
De versterkersmet de zwarte pcb,s  zijn een stukbetrouwbaarder
Ik heb nu 6 blauwe en 1 zwarte defecte eindmodules gehad.
Iemand misschien zin om ze te repareren? 

Voor mijn geen clones meer.

----------


## jack

De klank is goed , zeker op de bas gaan ze lekker.. Mid hoog ruimtelijkheid definitie leggen ze het toch af tegenover mijn Camco,s..
ps dat was op Nexo PS10/15 set.

----------


## MusicXtra

> vraag me dit al een poos af omdat ik mijn versterkers eigenlijk uberhaupt nooit zo ver hoef te laten gaan dat ze beginnen te clippen.....



Houden zo. :Wink: 
Dat de clip led zo nu en dan oplicht kan echt geen kwaad, bij een set die goed op elkaar af is gestemd met heb je echt niet zo snel schade.
Zorg er gewoon voor dat je voldoende spullen bij je hebt voor een gig. Merk dat veel hier nogal eens te grote dingen willen met hun te kleine set, dat is vragen om problemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik dus niet
> 
> de eerste party van 3 clonelabs die ik bestelde waren goed, geen problemen...
> van de 4 die ik daarna besteld had niks als ellende.
> Bij twee rolde de vonken eruit bij opstarten.
> Van de vierlaatste versterkers heb ik er nu nog twee werkend



Op die manier had je beter de originele kunnen kopen.
Grootste probleem is dat je aan de buitenkant niet kunt zien of je een goeie of slechte te pakken hebt.
Inmiddels hebben wij er al meer dan 40 in gebruik en tot op heden 2 met problemen die niet aan de gebruiker te wijten waren, die heb ik gerepareerd en werken nu ook probleemloos.
Wij geven er ook 2 jaar volledige garantie op en beschikken over alle documentatie en voldoende spare parts om zelf te repareren.
Zou er wel eens één van jou willen zien om te kijken wat het verschil is met de onze.

----------


## showband

voorlopig werk ik nu bijna drie jaar met "digitaal" in de setup. 

Deze set (15 inch sub en 12 of 10 inch topjes) is klein maar kan 200 personen doen.
Maar de betrouwbaarheid in deze gebruikersklasse is niet geweldig. Daarom draai ik nog steeds met een backup eindbak in het rek.
En die heb ik in die tijd al twee keer nodig gehad. "A-merk"  zegt daarbij trouwens niets.

Maar ik moet wel zeggen.... Een goed werkende super-oversized eindbak die weinig weegt en weinig kost is toch wel heeeel lekker. En door economie is toevallig de digi-bak bij mij al vroeg op het laag terecht gekomen. Wat bij de testdag bleek precies de goede plek te zijn. (wat ik tot dat moment echt niet had gedacht)

In ieder geval, Veel spare vermogen is toch wel het eerste wat een set goed laat klinken. Pas dan is de discussie die we op de testdag hebben gedaan. En zolang je ook reserve eindbakken meeneemt. (iets wat ik altijd heb gedaan) dan is een uitfikkende eindbak niet desastreus. 

Ik draai ook met een kloon. en gezien de prijs / prestatie is het gewoon goed te doen. Betrouwbaar is anders. Begonnen met "A-merk" QSC die letterlijk in rook opging. Nu de kloon die niet de beveiligingen had voor op vol vermogen aan 220V plug-unplug-plug-unpluggende !@#$%^-muzikanten.... Maar een beetje reparatie is tegenwoordig bijna de prijs van een amp. En als je hem echt gebruikt komen de storingen er binnen de garantietermijn wel uit...

----------


## MarkRombouts

@MusicXtra: ik had jullie ook gemaild ivm de LAB klontjes, maar helaas geen reactie mogen ontvangen. Nu dus ergens anders een testje besteld, en dat lijkt goed te komen. Indien je wilt mag je me mailen op mark_rombouts apestaartje planet punt nl

ik hoor het wel.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ik ga zeker niet verklappen waar ik ze vandaan heb, weet wel dat er verschillende clones aan worden geboden die niet altijd even betrouwbaar zijn.
> De onze zijn dat dus wel, inmiddels al heel wat gigs gedaan waarbij de amps met 4 Ohm belast de hele avond tegen het clipping point hebben moeten werken.
> @ Watt Xtra, de FP10.000 kan prima voor heavey gebruik ingezet worden, ik gebruik twee kanalen voor het sub, één kanaal voor het mid en één kanaal voor het hoog, dan trekt de voeding het makkelijk om alles van voldoende vermogen te voorzien.



dat zijn dan 2 kantjes welke belast worden en de andere beide kantjes staan uit hun neus te eten, dat kan idd prima. Echter een set met dubbel 18" en dubbel 12/2 top hoorn systeem welke flink vermogen vraagt dwingt de fq10.000 op zn tenen te laten spelen, want de klank niet ten goede komt, hij regelt zichzelf terug!  2 keer fp6400 op dezelfde set klinkt toch wel opener.. 2 keer PKN 4000 erop en je staat versteld van de klank!  

Let op dit is hier ondervonden dmv testen, wat metingen kwa db's stroom opname uit het net en Luisteren! Met een orginele Labgruppen zo vanuit de importeur deze kant opgestuurd.

----------


## salsa

> De klank is goed , zeker op de bas gaan ze lekker.. Mid hoog ruimtelijkheid definitie leggen ze het toch af tegenover mijn Camco,s..
> ps dat was op Nexo PS10/15 set.



Jack, doe gewoon net zoals ik, NEXO NXAMP, geen vuiltje aan de lucht.....! Haha!

----------


## knorrepot

Ondertussen hier de good old crown ma's ingeruild voor de nieuwe xti's. Tenminste, voor prive dan!

----------


## jack

> Jack, doe gewoon net zoals ik, NEXO NXAMP, geen vuiltje aan de lucht.....! Haha!



heb ik al!

alleen die 7695 euro bruto excl btw is niet geschikt voor een budged setje!

----------


## 4AC

> Jack, doe gewoon net zoals ik, NEXO NXAMP, geen vuiltje aan de lucht.....! Haha!



4HE, 25kg... Is dat niet meer iets van tien jaar geleden?

Ben nooit zo weg geweest van Nexo. Als je speakers pas beginnen te klinken als deze platgeprocessed zijn, dan geef je toch zelf al aan dat je geen speakers kan ontwerpen?
Laatst de 8" line-array gehoord in een vaste installatie. Voor spraak is het te doen, maar that's it; klinkt heel erg dun/kil, totaal geen mid-bass.
PS-serie heeft me ook nooit overtuigd om eerlijk te zijn. De afwerking alleen al; een soort leer-achtig plastic laagje om de behuizing, wat erg goedkoop aanvoelt.

Maar desalniettemin kan ik me prima voorstellen dat er ook aanhangers zijn van het merk.





> Ondertussen hier de good old crown ma's ingeruild voor de nieuwe xti's. Tenminste, voor prive dan!



Dan ben ik erg benieuwd naar je beredenering?
Ik heb, mede als gevolg van de testdag, mijn XTi de deur uit gedaan vanwege de toen gebleken inferieure geluidskwaliteit.
De 'nieuwe' serie XTi heeft klanktechnisch geen veranderingen ondergaan, alleen wat geinige updates en een nieuw smoeltje.

Al kan ik me voorstellen dat het in vergelijking met de macrotech serie alsnog een vooruitgang is.
Wat merk je zoal aan verschillen, waar ligt de vooruitgang/achteruitgang? En dan heb ik het niet over het gewicht :P

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> dat zijn dan 2 kantjes welke belast worden en de andere beide kantjes staan uit hun neus te eten, dat kan idd prima. Echter een set met dubbel 18" en dubbel 12/2 top hoorn systeem welke flink vermogen vraagt dwingt de fq10.000 op zn tenen te laten spelen, want de klank niet ten goede komt, hij regelt zichzelf terug!  2 keer fp6400 op dezelfde set klinkt toch wel opener.. 2 keer PKN 4000 erop en je staat versteld van de klank!



Het is niet zo gek dat twee keer FP6400 meer geeft als 1 FP10.000Q bij zware belasting, het net levert 'slechts' 16A en daar kun je met welke truukendoos dan ook in een versterker niet meer van maken.
Je hebt met de FP10.000Q nog altijd een paar heel grote voordelen, zolang je kunt zorgen dat niet alle kanalen zwaar belast worden scheelt het de helft in ruimte en gewicht, een behoorlijk verschil in prijs en hoef je aan klankkwaliteit niet in te leveren.
Overigens raadt Lab Gruppen het ook af om alle kanalen zwaar te belasten, het kan wel maar dit gaat ten koste van het vermogen.
Die PKN 4000 ken ik helemaal niet, jammer dat die niet getest is op de vergelijkingsdag.

----------


## Big Bang

> Als je speakers pas beginnen te klinken als deze platgeprocessed zijn, dan geef je toch zelf al aan dat je geen speakers kan ontwerpen?



Los van Nexo, even een reactie op dit statement. 

Feiten:
- De perfecte speaker bestaat niet, er is altijd sprake van compromissen.
- Er is m.b.v. proceesing tegenwoordig veel meer mogelijk dan 20 jaar geleden, bovendien is processing betaalbaarder geworden.
- Er is meer versterkervermogen beschikbaar voor speakers dan 20 jaar geleden (technisch gezien, maar ook in prijs en gewicht)

Bij elke speakerkast is er dus sprake van compromissen. 20 jaar geleden was er met processing nog niet zo gek veel mogelijk en had je niet zo veel vermogen ter beschikking, en wilde je dus een systeem maken dat met een beperkte hoeveelheid vermogen en processing power zo goed mogelijk klinkt. De eisen voor "zo goed mogelijk" verschillen natuurlijk per toepassing (PA moet luid, hifi niet -> rendement is bij PA belangrijker dan bij HIFI), maar zijn uit te drukken in termen als frequency response, phase response, off axis gedrag, afstraling, rendement, maximale geluidsdruk etc. Bovendien heb je ook nog de kostprijs van een systeem.

Bovenstaande aspecten zijn niet onafhankelijk van elkaar, als je het een wilt verbeteren zal dat ten koste gaan van iets anders en/of van de kostprijs van de kast.

Echter tegenwoordig liggen de zaken anders dan 20 jaar geleden. Versterkervermogen is meer beschikbaar, dus is het rendement minder belangrijk (waarom zouden we toch geen W-bins meer zien?). Daarentegen zijn zaken als formaat en gewicht juist belangrijker geworden (arbeidskrachten, opslag en vervoer zijn duur, setups moeten snel op en afgebouwd worden etc.).

Wat echter tegenwoordig ook kan is dat je m.b.v. processing een aantal tekortkomingen in een systeem ( frequency en phase response bijvoorbeeld) *tot op een zekere hoogte* kunt compenseren m.b.v. processing. 

Stel nu: je pakt een kast van 20 jaar geleden, en gaat het ontwerp aanpassen zodat bijvoorbeeld het off-axis gedrag verbeterd, maar dit gaat ten kosten van de frequency response en het rendement. - Als je dan deze verliezen compenseert met goede processing en een krachtigere versterker, heb je dan uiteindelijk niet een beter systeem gebouwd? _Zonder_ processing klinkt het systeem wellicht _slechter_ dan het originele product, maar als je naar het totaalplaatje kijkt heb je juist een *beter* systeem.

----------


## jack

> Ben nooit zo weg geweest van Nexo. Als je speakers pas beginnen te klinken als deze platgeprocessed zijn, dan geef je toch zelf al aan dat je geen speakers kan ontwerpen?
> Laatst de 8" line-array gehoord in een vaste installatie. Voor spraak is het te doen, maar that's it; klinkt heel erg dun/kil, totaal geen mid-bass.
> PS-serie heeft me ook nooit overtuigd om eerlijk te zijn. De afwerking alleen al; een soort leer-achtig plastic laagje om de behuizing, wat erg goedkoop aanvoelt.



uit jou reaktie blijkt maar weer dat je nooit geen nexo van dichtbij heb mogen aanschouwen/beluisteren.
Vroeger >20 jaar geleden  gebruikte ze een soort matte trimide verf,deze was keihard en dus niks leerachtig
Daarna zijn ze overgestapt op gewone glimmende zwarte coating. die net iets harder is dan de gewone warnex.....

Ik weet niet wat voor "Nepso" kasten jij bent tegengekomen

24,5 kg voor 16 kw is echt wel van deze tijd....
zeker als je geen patchpaneel en processor meer nodig heb....

----------


## Tofke78

Inderdaad, al dikwijls de PS serie van Nexo gehoord en klonk steeds als een dijk.  Ik vond het wel dikwijls nogal agressief klinken, maar dat is smaak en afstelling.  Voor de rest (buiten het kostenplaatje) nooit iets op aan te merken hoewel ik er nooit zelf mé gewerkt heb.

----------


## knorrepot

> Dan ben ik erg benieuwd naar je beredenering?
> Ik heb, mede als gevolg van de testdag, mijn XTi de deur uit gedaan vanwege de toen gebleken inferieure geluidskwaliteit.
> De 'nieuwe' serie XTi heeft klanktechnisch geen veranderingen ondergaan, alleen wat geinige updates en een nieuw smoeltje.
> 
> Al kan ik me voorstellen dat het in vergelijking met de macrotech serie alsnog een vooruitgang is.
> Wat merk je zoal aan verschillen, waar ligt de vooruitgang/achteruitgang? En dan heb ik het niet over het gewicht :P
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nou in vergelijking vind ik een digitale xti het geluid eerlijker weergeven dan een ma. Samen met de uitgebreide dsp mogelijkheden en uiteraard het gewicht is dat toch wel de reden geweest ze om te ruilen. Het momenteel geldende inkoopvoordeel heeft Daar ook een beetje aan mee gedragen  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha 

Groeten

----------


## dexter

Het valt mij op dat ik tegenwoordig zeg maar na de testdag, door mensen minder word beoordeeld dan de jaar of 4 ervoor over dat ik met licht versterkers werk.

Frapant als je ze je ervaringen verteld en je overwegingen sloegen ze het eerst in de wind, en nu ineens is het wel zo van goh nu vinden we toch onze oude "herniabakken" minder interesant dan een lichtgewicht versterker bla bla.

Waar een testdag allemaal niet goed voor is haha.

----------


## metalteacher

het blijft lastig om iets te testen in de praktijk, waarschijnlijk is zoiets alleen maar weggelegd voor de grotere bedrijven, zij kunnen tenslotte wat makkelijker eisen stellen. met zo'n testdag is het mooie dat je gelijk kunt testen met een groot aanbod aan versterkers en met een grote groep mensen, wat dus betekend dat je ook redelijk objectief bezig bent. dat geeft toch wel vertrouwen

----------


## 4AC

> Mocht er nog behoefte aan zijn, dan zou ik eventueel langs kunnen komen met de volgende amps: 
> 
> Behringer Ep 1500 / Ep 2500 (Inukes heb ik "helaas" niet) (conventioneel)
> 
> Ev q66 mk1 (conventioneel)
> Ev q66 mk2 (geschakeld)
> 
> Lab gruppen Lab 1000 (conventioneel)
> Lab gruppen Fp 2200 (geschakeld)
> ...



Wat zijn je ervaringen met die Lab 1000?
Heb je 'm al eens naast de FP2200 gehad?

Ik zit te denken om een Lab 1000 aan te schaffen, maar aangezien deze een conventionele voeding heeft, vraag ik mij af of het geluid wel vergelijkbaar is met andere labs.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zou je de FP2200 adviseren, zo uit mijn hoofd het dubbele aan vermogen bij de helft van het gewicht.
Wat ik me kan herinneren zit er klankmatig niet veel verschil in.

----------


## 4AC

Ja oké, dat begrijp ik. Punt is, ik kan momenteel erg goedkoop aan een Lab 1000 komen.
Alleen verwacht ik daarvan ook de 'sound' die ik van andere Lab's ken (dat mag ik toch verwachten?). Dat ik zometeen niet met de macrotech-versie van Lab.Gruppen zit.

Onder welke omstandigheden heb je ze kunnen vergelijken? Je hebt geloof ik wel wat modellen uit die vroegere serie gehad toch?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Onder welke omstandigheden heb je ze kunnen vergelijken? Je hebt geloof ik wel wat modellen uit die vroegere serie gehad toch?
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Zelf heb ik een stapeltje Lab 4000's en 1600's gehad, die laatste is in feite een FP2200. De Lab 1000 heb ik wel eens voor iemand gerepareerd.

----------


## dj bobo

Ik had net een reactie getypt, maar deze is verdwenen toen ik hem wilde verzenden...

Even kort en bondig dan, ik heb beide nooit goed direct kunnen vergelijken daar beide types zelden tegelijk mee kunnen op de incidentele klussen die ik doe. (ik ben hoofdzakelijk actief in installatie tbv horeca) Echter, over beide ben ik zeer tevreden, de klank is gewoon subliem ten opzichte van heel veel andere amps. De Fp2200's worden nu verkocht, dus de optie om te vergelijken heb ik niet meer. De Lab 1000's heb ik nog wel en wil ik ook zeker voorlopig houden, dus mocht iemand een Fp beschikbaar stellen dan wil ik best wat moeite doen om ze ergens te kunnen vergelijken. (Ik heb de dag van dit topic niet bijgewoond aangezien ik niet de indruk kreeg dat mijn amps interessant genoeg waren en het voor mij 200+ km rijden was)

Overigens, qua vermogen scheelt het niet veel, tenzij je hem ook op 2 ohm wil gebruiken of 4 ohm bridge. Dit kunnen ze overigens beide gewoon aan, toch gebruik ik ze zo niet. 

Lab 1000:  350 @ 8 / 550 @ 4 / 600 @ 2
Fp 2200:  350 @ 8 / 650 @ 4 / 1100 @ 2

Overigens, volgens mij is de Fp2200 vergelijkbaar met de 1300c en is de 1600 vergelijkbaar met de Fp2600? Tenminste, lijkt me zo als ik de vermogens zie.


Zo, nu eerst Ctrl+C voordat ik op verzenden druk, ander ben ik dalijk weer mijn reactie kwijt.

----------


## 4AC

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Ik heb de Lab gekocht, zondag ga ik 'm ophalen.
Maar ik ga de Lab zeker vergelijken met andere versterkers, indien de uitslag me bevalt, mag ie blijven.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj bobo

Ik hoop dat je dit nog leest voor morgen...

Ik heb net nog even in mijn facturen gekeken, voor mijn LAB 1000's heb ik tussen de 375 en 550 euro betaald. Daarbij liggen de prijzen in België voor een tweedehands Lab vaak lager. 

Owja, let goed op de ventilators van de Lab, deze horen beide altijd te blazen! 

Ik hoop dat je je bevindingen post, ik ben namelijk erg benieuwd wat je er van gaat vinden.

----------


## dj bobo

> Bedankt voor de reacties.
> 
> Ik heb de Lab gekocht, zondag ga ik 'm ophalen.
> Maar ik ga de Lab zeker vergelijken met andere versterkers, indien de uitslag me bevalt, mag ie blijven.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Teun, mag ik vragen hoe hij bevalt? Heb je hem al vergeleken met andere amps?

----------


## mrVazil

en vooral hoe ie vergelijkt met je mc²'s?

----------


## 4AC

Een goedenavond, en bedankt voor de interesse.

Ik heb de Zweedse schone opgehaald. Het eerste wat me opviel, is dat het een behoorlijk antiek ding is. Naar verwachting overigens, want daar was de prijs ook naar.
De behuizing verdient dus wel het één-en-ander aan onderhoud, maar dat ga ik 'm zeker geven. De frontplaat heeft betere tijden gezien (wil ik dan ook gaan vervangen), even nieuw foam achter de grille, de XLR-uitgangen vervangen voor Speakon, de boel even uitstoffen en schoonpoetsen... Ik ben er nog wel even druk mee!
Om eerlijk te zijn heb ik nog niet de kans gehad om te luisteren, al heb ik 'm wel even aan het net gehangen om te kijken of hij aan ging.
Als ik luisterervaringen heb, zal ik mijn bevindingen hier weer gaan posten. Als de situatie daar naar is, wil ik hem naast QSC PL's leggen.

Oh en trouwens, het gewicht valt me vies tegen. 20 kg is toch nog wat zwaarder dan ik in gedachten had.
De luistertests gaan beslissen of ik 'm weer verkoop of niet.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Ik heb geen mcsquare's? Weet niet hoe je daar bij komt? Mocht ik willen, haha, als student! :P

----------


## metalteacher

Ik probeer nu gelijk door te pakken, ik heb de MA2400 voor top ook te koop staan, en ben nu aan het overgen om daar voor een lab gruppen fp3400 of een 2000 voor terug te krijgen of een crown xti4002.

die keuzes zijn altijd lastig. iemand nog suggesties?

----------


## SH1000

> Mocht er nog behoefte aan zijn, dan zou ik eventueel langs kunnen komen met de volgende amps: 
> 
> Behringer Ep 1500 / Ep 2500 (Inukes heb ik "helaas" niet) (conventioneel)



Op "onze" testdag uiteindelijk nog geen Inuke beschikbaar. maar toch benieuwd, heeft iemand hem al gehoord en/of getest? Scoort zelfs deze budget amp boven verwachting en komt het vermogen enigzins in de buurt van de specs?

----------


## MusicXtra

> die keuzes zijn altijd lastig. iemand nog suggesties?



Je hebt zelf gehoord dat de prestaties van alle digi-amps niet veel voor elkaar onder doen, de keus kan daardoor dus makkelijker of juist veel moeilijker worden.  :Smile: 
Het ligt er maar net aan welke criteria je mee wilt laten wegen in je beslissing.

----------


## metalteacher

Okee, dat is duidelijk. Maar hoe zit het nou met die latency. Ik lees op de website van Crown dat de xti4002 een delay heeft van 50ms. maar bij de ma5000i geven ze niks aan. betekend dat dan dat deze versterker geen delay heeft, of latency. of ben ik nou echt alles door elkaar aan het halen. punt is ik wil nu totaal over op digitaal, maar wil het wel goed doen

----------


## knorrepot

Dan is er nog schokkend nieuws van deze zijde. Vandaag stond de postbode aan de deur met een paketje uit Engeland. Met hierin de nieuwe behringer "superamp", zal een kijken of ik vant weekend nog op de zaak kom om te kijken welke het is, en wat de bevindingen zijn..

----------


## Timo Beckman

Er staat 50ms voor driver alignment . Die 50ms is dus om drivers naar elkaar toe te krijgen qua fase . 50ms is hier voor meer dan voldoende . Voor delay speakers is dit niet echt specta daar je dan om en nabij 18 a 19mt komt en het daarna wel hebt gehad .

----------


## MusicXtra

> Okee, dat is duidelijk. Maar hoe zit het nou met die latency.



Tijdens de testdag had ik Smaart meelopen en heb een paar keer met verschillende versterkers gemeten of mijn time-alignement afweek van ik met mijn eigen amps had ingeregeld.
Ik heb in geen van de gevallen een afwijking geconstateerd, je mag dus voorzichtig aannemen dat er geen meetbaar verschil in latency zit tussen de diverse versterkers.
Wel lagen de linkerkabels in meer bochten dan de rechter kabels....

----------


## metalteacher

Oke, dus als ik gewoon twee versterkers van t zelfde merk heb, komt het goed. Mits ik er maar op let dat de kabels recht liggen.  :Smile:  mijn *** dit begint steeds meer een hifi forum te lijken.........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oke, dus als ik gewoon twee versterkers van t zelfde merk heb, komt het goed. Mits ik er maar op let dat de kabels recht liggen.  mijn *** dit begint steeds meer een hifi forum te lijken.........



Niet te scherpe bochten in je kabels, anders gaat het zo hoekig klinken en uiteraard ff op de stroomrichting letten, die moet noord zijn. :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

ik heb speciale kabelspanners... dan liggen ze kaarsrecht,

----------


## showband

> Dan is er nog schokkend nieuws van deze zijde. Vandaag stond de postbode aan de deur met een paketje uit Engeland. Met hierin de nieuwe behringer "superamp", zal een kijken of ik vant weekend nog op de zaak kom om te kijken welke het is, en wat de bevindingen zijn..



eoeeeh spannend!

en dat meen ik echt.

Ik heb ze wel in mijn handen gehad. Maar op raadselachtige wijze staan ze nergens aangesloten in de winkel.  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb ze wel in mijn handen gehad. Maar op raadselachtige wijze staan ze nergens aangesloten in de winkel.



Komt waarschijnlijk omdat er met zo'n laag gewicht en zo'n lage prijs alleen maar lege kastjes gemaakt kunnen worden.  :Wink: 
Maar, nu weer ff serieus, ben ook heel erg benieuwd naar de prestaties....

----------


## dj-inkognito

ik heb 2 inukes in bezit.........
de NU3000DSP & de NU6000dsp

en ik moet echt zeggen dat ze niet presteren naar prijs. maar een heel stuk beter,
en dan doel ik vooral op het laag omdat ze echt lekker doortrekken op het hoog had ik er eerst wat problemen mee om er een fijne klank uit te krijgen omdat ik zelf niet echt
bekend ben met het instellen van dat spul... dealer is bij me op locatie langs geweest en heeft de boel eens fijn ingeregeld en het kllinkt perfect.

@ showband,  als je ff in de auto stapt en niet te beroerd bent een stukje te rijden,  in eindhoven/rotterdam/zwolle/apeldoorn staan ze gewoon aangesloten :Wink: \

Rick

----------


## DJ Antoon

> @ showband,  als je ff in de auto stapt en niet te beroerd bent een stukje te rijden,  in eindhoven/rotterdam/zwolle/apeldoorn staan ze gewoon aangesloten\



Dat zal me een feedback geven.  :Frown:

----------


## jakkes72

Zwolle.... Is daar ook al zond rondzinger, of is het een ander....?

----------


## knorrepot

Het is hier dus de 3000 variant. Ik heb ze getest op 2 hoorngeladen subs. En vallen zeker niet tegen, na de dsp goed ingesteld te hebben, wat trouwens erg makkelijk/simpel werkt, drukt het goed door, zelfs in de limiter/clipper hoor je hem niet inzakken of dicht klappen. Is in korte vergelijking geweest met een crown ma2400. Daar zit nou niet een schrikbarend verschil in. Op digitaal/analoog na dan. 

Of deze zijn ware vermogen gooit is even de vraag.. binnenkort naar eens aan de scoop hangen..
Bedieningsgemak is wel goed te noemen.

Voor het geld is het geen miskoop! Ook de duurtest op bijna vol volume op een dubbel 12" zelfbouwsub heeft ie voor 5uurtjes prima doorstaan. Amper warm te krijgen!

Tussen de feestdagen eens bruggen en loslaten op onze dubbel 18" subs. Even kort op een zx-3 top van ev gehad, en ook in vergelijking met de ma2400 geen echt bijzondere opmerking. Op het mid-hoog klinkt ie beter dan een synq.

Tot zover de korte testresultaten

Fijne feestdagen allemaal!

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Zwolle.... Is daar ook al zond rondzinger, of is het een ander....?



in zwolle het is geen "rondzinger" zit een andere zaak die ze heeft staan, in apeldoorn/eindhoven/rotterdam/ idd wel, utrecht heeft ze niet staan....

----------


## showband

bij rondzinger rotterdam staan ze alleen in doos hoor.
daar hoor je weinig van.
en de 3000 hebben ze niet.

ik zie eentje als backup- amp wel zitten namelijk. Hoeft als het goed is nooit iets te doen. (backup is 2x in 6 jaar gebruikt) Weegt niks, kost weinig. Ik heb nu nog een 26Kg 3U ding voor in het rek...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> bij rondzinger rotterdam staan ze alleen in doos hoor.
> daar hoor je weinig van.
> en de 3000 hebben ze niet.



vorige week nog geweest toen nog wel....
en dan nog nemen ze wel de moeite voor je om hem aan te sluiten. desnoods op de door jou gekozen set en jouw processor instellingen :Wink: 

BTW: in rotterdam staat de 3000dsp gewoon hoor? alleen apeldoorn heeft deze niet meer liggen
de 6000dsp is er idd niet meer komt volgende week weer binnen,

Rick

----------


## metalteacher

Ik las op een buitenlands forum dat de iNuke het vermogen opgeeft in piekvermogen. Nou valt het mij eigenlijk op dat bij die goedkopere digitale amps het piekvermogen en continu vermogen erg dicht bij elkaar ligt. De Crown en Lab varianten hebben veel meer reserve wat dat betreft.

Nou rijst bij mij dan weer de vraag, hoeveel piekvermogen moet een versterker hebben (+3dB?) om nog een beetje in de buurt te komen van dat continu vermogen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> De Crown en Lab varianten hebben veel meer reserve wat dat betreft.
> 
> Nou rijst bij mij dan weer de vraag, hoeveel piekvermogen moet een versterker hebben (+3dB?) om nog een beetje in de buurt te komen van dat continu vermogen?



Die hebben ook geen reserve, sterker nog, de FP10.000Q kan nooit meer dan een kleine 1000 W per kanaal continu leveren, simpelweg omdat hij dan meer dan 16A aan stroom zou verbruiken.
Ga er maar eens vanuit dat je muziek met een crestfactor van 6 dB nodig hebt om werkelijk aan het opgegeven piekvermogen te komen.

----------


## metalteacher

waarschijnlijk zal ik wel weer een hele vreemde keuze gemaakt hebben volgens sommigen. Maar ik had toch uitermate veel onvrede met de keuze voor een xti4002 voor de toppen. Tijdens de luisterdag viel de aanwezige xti erg op door een geknepen hoogweergave, en diverse testen op het internet spraken over een niet toereikende voeding http://www.abeltronics.co.uk/amptest...crown_XTI-4000

een crown tech wees mij er ook op dat de voeding erg gevoelig was voor onderspanning. zaken als latency doen er volgens hun niet toe. zolang je geen limiter instelt valt de latency nauwelijks waar te nemen en bedraagt minder als 0,5ms. uiteindelijk heb ik gekozen voor een Lab Gruppen fp3400 op top. deze heeft ruimschoots vermogen, meer geluidskwaliteit zoals opgemerkt tijdens de luisterdag. en door de veel hogere aanschafprijs hoop ik ook op een veel stabielere voeding, die het hopelijk ook nog een beetje doet aan het einde van een kabelrol. zoals het af en toe ook nog steeds voorkomt op tuinfeestjes.

gelijk de vraag hier dan maar, moet ik die mls switch instellen, of kan ik net als de MA5000i gewoon zonder limiters draaien?

----------


## MusicXtra

> gelijk de vraag hier dan maar, moet ik die mls switch instellen, of kan ik net als de MA5000i gewoon zonder limiters draaien?



Dat ligt eraan welke impedantie je erop aan hebt gesloten.
Klik hier maar eens.

----------


## metalteacher

Ik on daar niet een duidelijk antwoord uitfilteren. De versterker overtreft de Stage Accompany GB152 (4ohm)ruimschoots in vermogen. Dus met de MLS op -4dB zou het nog moeten gaan eigenlijk. Maar zoals eerder opgemerkt,is het misschien verstandig hem dan toch niet in te stellen of anders op -2dB of zelfs 0dB om toch maar die pieken te kunnen weergeven.

----------


## vdbeke

De MLS switch stelt de maximale voedingsspanning in, zodat je een speaker van een minder vermogen probleemloos kan aansturen. De stroom wordt hier niet geregeld! De limitters kan je dan weer afstellen met een ander knopje. Stel je kiest voor een "zwaardere" amp dan dat je nodig hebt. Dan kan je gebruik maken van de MLS en krijg je vanzelf meer headroom, doordat de voeding berekend is om meer vermogen te geven dan dat gewenst is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Eigenlijk limiteer je de maximale spanning welke de versterker af kan geven, het is dus geen beveiliging voor je speakers want de versterker kan nog steeds clippen, deze zal dat zelfs eerder doen bij een lagere uitgangsspanning.

----------


## vdbeke

Inderdaad, had ik er beter even bijgezet. En daar heb je dan de CLS weer voor. 

ps. Heb je mijn mail gehad ivm de lab clones?

----------


## frederic

Ik heb deze morgen vernomen dat in omgeving Brugge een optreden de mist ingegaan is door digitale versterkers.
Wat er juist misgegaan is weet ik niet, maar ze hebben 2 dubbele 18" subs aan flarden geblazen. En niet omdat ze overbelast waren.

Ik zal nog wel uitzoeken wat er juist gebeurt is.

----------


## metalteacher

Okee, ik heb nu een Lab Gruppen fp3400 en een Crown MA5000i in het rek zitten. Compleet digitaal nu!!! En dat alles door zo'n luisterdag.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu de monitorversterker nog en ik ben compleet.

Nu mijn vraag, gaat deze set gewoon kunnen draaien op 16A, of moet dat op twee groepen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat het wel op één groepje kan, hangt ook van de belasting af....

----------


## bones2001

Moet zeker wel lukken op 1 x 16a groep.

Toevallig vorige week nog gedraaid in een tent waar maar 1 groep beschikbaar was.

1 x FP 3400
1 x FP 6400
6 x RCF 312A monitor
Mengtafel
Zwik led parren
En de complete backline van de band !!
Best wel stevig doorgedraaid, maar probleemloos op dat ene groepje  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb jaren een paar racks gehad met 2 Lab 4000's en één Lab 1600 die ook gewoon op een enkel groepje aangesloten werden, nooit problemen mee gehad, ook niet met 4 Ohm belasting.

----------


## metalteacher

Okee, gisteren uitgeprobeerd, maar de lampen in de garage knipperen vrolijk mee op volume. Maar komt misschien ook omdat ze hier in Duitsland 1,5mm2 gebruiken. Wat dan op een gegeven moment misschien wel zijn beperkingen heeft. Niettemin top en sub versterker nu allebeide op 32dB gezet, en de professor -3dB voor de topkasten gegeven. Dexter, ik heb de professor instellingen van de LAn kasten ingevoerd. De set begint nu echt op stoom te komen. Meer dan genoeg over ook.

Bonesz..... offtopic: maar welke ledparren gebruik jij voor bandverlichting?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dexter, ik heb de professor instellingen van de LAn kasten ingevoerd. De set begint nu echt op stoom te komen. Meer dan genoeg over ook.



Wel apart om een professor in je rack te hebben, over het algemeen wordt daar een processor voor gebruikt. :Wink: 
De kans is groot dat als je een keer goed gaat meten met Smaart dat er nog veel meer uit die set kan komen, standaard processor instellingen mankeert nogal eens wat aan en je weet niet welke amps er gebruikt zijn door Lan.
Dat knipperen van je verlichting zou inderdaad heel goed door de dunnen draden kunnen komen, je hebt er ook niet bij vermeld hoe lang die dunnen draden zijn dus eigenlijk zegt het niet zoveel.

----------


## bones2001

> Bonesz..... offtopic: maar welke ledparren gebruik jij voor bandverlichting?



Ik gebruik de Eurolite KLS 1001's

----------


## metalteacher

Tot hoeveel meter werkt die kls 1001?

musicxtra: ik denk een meter of twintig 1,5mm2 vanaf de meterkast naar de bijkeuken, dan via een kabelrol 2,5mm2 25m naar de garage, ik dacht slim te zijn door hem halverwege aan te sluiten via 2,5mm2. er komt strax krachtstroom maar zit nog midden in de verbouwing

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tot hoeveel meter werkt die kls 1001?
> 
> musicxtra: ik denk een meter of twintig 1,5mm2 vanaf de meterkast naar de bijkeuken, dan via een kabelrol 2,5mm2 25m naar de garage.



Dan vind ik het niet gek dat je lampen staan te knipperen, over die 45 meter heb je al snel een hoop spanningsverlies als je een beetje stroom trekt.

----------


## dexter

Oke dus ik begrijp dat je dus nu iets meer tevreden bent over je set ook in combinatie met de juiste settings?
Scheelt het veel in praktijk tussen je eerdere instellingen en die ik je gaf?

----------


## bones2001

[QUOTETot hoeveel meter werkt die kls 1001?
 ][/QUOTE]

Afstand ? Tja, ze zijn in ieder geval feller dan een par56 en voldoen prima op de kleinere klusjes.

----------


## metalteacher

In combinatie met de 3600vz's was ik al steeds tevredener naarmate ik de set beter leerde instellen. de ma5000i heeft daar echt de wow factor in gebracht met 2500w per kanaal. en die professorinstellingen maakten dat er veel meer druk in het laag kwam. ik wist niet dat de kasten dit konden. met name in het sublaag is er nu veel meer druk al kan ik het bess12 filter nog niet helemaal goed plaatsen in het geheel ik had volgens mij altijd het bw48 altijd in gebruik, wat ook relatief veel laag opleverde. ik zou nog wel eens graag een workshop volgen over het goed instellen van een professor c.q. het aanpassen op een luidsprekersysteem

----------


## moderator

Of je neemt audiologie serieus en volgt een universitaire studie, of je spellingchchecker staat iets te strak afgesteld  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jakkes72

Hij is in ieder geval wel zeer consequent!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik zou nog wel eens graag een workshop volgen over het goed instellen van een professor c.q. het aanpassen op een luidsprekersysteem



Het instellen van een professor hou ik me niet zo mee bezig, het instellen van een processor heb ik een workshop zo goed als klaar voor liggen.
Denk ook niet dat er erg veel professoren te vinden zullen zijn die full time in een amp rack willen verblijven. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Het instellen van een professor hou ik me niet zo mee bezig, het instellen van een processor heb ik een workshop zo goed als klaar voor liggen.
> Denk ook niet dat er erg veel professoren te vinden zullen zijn die full time in een amp rack willen verblijven.



ik vermoed ook dat een professor iet wat duurder is als een processor zowel in aanschaf als in onderhoud xD

----------


## metalteacher

valt wel mee, ik heb er twee in het rack zitten, is nooit wat mee. mijn wederhelft die hard op weg is naar deze titel, is iets duurder in het onderhoud  :Smile:

----------


## dexter

Het bessel12 filter heeft een bepaalde reden.
Namelijk de lan l300 kasten zijn ontworpen met de zogenaamde step-down tuning.
Komt er in het kort op neer dat je uit een kleinere kast in samenwerking met een processor 
met de juiste tuning en de juiste laagaf filtering meer laag kunt halen.
En deze filosofie bepaald ook dat hiervoor een 2e orde laagaf filter nodig is.

----------


## metalteacher

kort samengevat. in de buurt van je tuningsfrequentie ga je het signaal boosten omdat speakerverplaatsing daar bijna nul is en de meeste energie uit de poort komt, en door het boosten creëer je als het waren een nieuwe veel lagere -3dB punt waardoor je meer laag uit dezelfde kastinhoud haalt zonder dat het echt extra versterkervermogen kost. het 12dB affilter is ter bescherming, maar is feitelijk nog gebaseerd op oude principe's, hierin is nog ruimte voor tweaking als het ware? hieuwe -3dB punt kan tot ongeveer 30% lager liggen. maar meestal minder

----------


## dexter

Je kunt met beperkte mate het signaal boosten, alleen hij moet afgefilterd worden met een 2e orde filter laagaf. Er zijn natuurlijk nog meer dingen waar je je aan moet houden maar globaal is dit het.
Tweaking is niet meer mogelijk, dit is echt de max of het nu een oude of nieuwe filosofie is.
Het nieuw F3 punt komt inderdaad maximaal 1 octaaf lager te liggen dan de Fs van de speaker.

Mocht je nu een kast als jouw Lan L300 hebben die met deze eq punten ontworpen is 
zonder de juiste instellingen laat draaien dat kan prima, alleen valt hij sneller af en kan hij minder belast worden en natuurlijk minder diepgang.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit werkt net ff anders als jij het nu omschrijft. Rondom de tuningsfrequentie is de conusuitslag klein waardoor je inderdaad het laag wat kunt boosten, Je kunt daarmee het -3dB punt een klein stukje lager krijgen, omdat je in feite de 'natuurlijke' helling steiler maakt, maar zeker geen 30% want onder de tuningsfrequentie neemt het rendement heel snel af en zal de conus extreme uitslagen maken. De kans dat je spreekspoel doorbrand is alleen wel een stuk groter, door de kleine conusuitslag is de koeling minimaal, elektrisch zal er dus een behoorlijke reserve in de speaker moeten zitten.

----------


## knorrepot

@MusicXtra

Mocht je je workshop klaar hebben, heb ik daar ook wel intresse in! Nog verkeerd om wat bij te leren.  :Smile:  Is dat het inregelen van een processor m.b.v. smaart?

----------


## metalteacher

thanx voor de aanvulling musicxtra, jij bent natuurlijk de pro der pro's op dit gebied!!  :Smile:  ik was al blij dat ik het basisprincipe snapte. ik neem aan dat dat met de l18p300 wel snor zit. ik heb daar de 8ohms versie van in gebruik, dus dan moet het meevallen toch met het vermogen wat daar doorheen loopt

----------


## MusicXtra

Op de tuningsfrequentie is de impedantie het laagst en de stroom, in verhouding, het hoogst. De continu belastbaarheid van een speaker hangt voor het grootste deel af van zijn vermogen warmte af te voeren. Die warmte afvoer is weer sterk afhankelijk van de conusuitslag en laat die laatste nou net het kleinst zijn op de frequentie waar jij wilt gaan boosten. Bedenk dat bij een boost van 6 dB het vermogen met een factor vier toeneemt en je gaat al snel richting rookwolken. Probleem hierbij is dat je ook nauwelijks doorhebt dat je de boel aan het stukdraaien bent omdat de conus mechanisch nog lang niet aan zijn limieten komt. En, omdat je hoog in vermogen zit zal je winst voor een groot deel teniet worden gedaan door de powercompressie. Conclusie van het verhaal is dat je het wel kunt doen, dat het minder oplevert dan op het eerst gezicht lijkt en je de nodige voorzichtigheid in acht moet nemen.

----------


## metalteacher

wordt dan het advies om de instellingen van LAN niet te volgen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer Lan dit als advies geeft is het prima lijkt me zo, mits het versterker vermogen overeenkomt met het advies van Lan.
Ik kan me herinneren dat EAW iets soortgelijks doet met de SB1000.

----------


## metalteacher

De laatste analoge Crown gaat volgende week de deur uit. Daarna is alles nu lichtgewicht. Ik denk dat die luisterdag zijn vruchten wel heeft afgeworpen. In elk geval voor mij.

----------


## 4AC

Leuk om hier weer een nieuw bericht te zien verschijnen.

Welke versterkers heb je nu precies?
Was het nou XTi?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## metalteacher

Een Lab Gruppen fp3400 en een Crown MA5000i. Over de laatste zit ik nu te twijfelen tussen de xti 4000, xti 6000 of misschien toch een extra MA5000i die ik dan ook eventueel kan uitwisselen met de andere. ik heb in principe aan de xti4000 genoeg. maarjah die schijnen qua betrouwbaarheid weer niet helemaal mee te komen. daarnaast staat me jullie xti van de testdag nog bij waarvan de klank toch minder was. vind de keuze erg lastig omdat ook de prijzen erg verschillen, aan de ene kant wil je betrouwbaarheid en brede inzet, maar aan de andere kant ook niet teveel uitgeven. de eerste twee heb ik verkregen op inruil van de oude.

----------


## frederic

Of een i-tech tweedehands zoeken. Dit zou ik toch zeker prefereren boven een nieuwe XTI.

----------


## vdbeke

Wrm geen tweede lab, deze kunnen breed ingezet worden en hebben een goede betrouwbaarheid. Maar dan had je beter eerst voor een FP6000Q gekozen en had je voor "een kleine" meerprijs tov de fp3400 een 4 kanaals versterker.

----------


## Hansound

> De laatste analoge Crown gaat volgende week de deur uit. Daarna is alles nu lichtgewicht. Ik denk dat die luisterdag zijn vruchten wel heeft afgeworpen. In elk geval voor mij.



Ik neem aan dat deze inversteringen allemaal vlot worden terugverdiend  :Confused:

----------


## metalteacher

Ik heb voor de prijs van verkoop van vier analoge versterkers, 2 lichtgewichten teruggekocht (tweedehands jong gebruikt) een fp3400 en een ma5000i, ik heb daarmee denk ik veel geluk gehad. ik heb nog een beetje geld over van deze deals en dat kan ik nu nog inzetten, maar er zal ook een x bedrag bij moeten. Daar zit ik nu over te twijfelen of ik inderdaad dat op korte termijn weer kan terugverdienen. het zijn niet misselijke bedragen tenslotte, en goedkoop is lang niet altijd de beste keuze op lange termijn. betrouwbaarheid en inzetbaarheid tellen ook mee in deze keuze. een Itech is inderdaad te overwegen, die zijn er legio te krijgen met al aardig wat uren op de teller

----------


## Jerronimo

Heb dit hele topic aandachtig doorgelezen, toch wel verbaasd over de positieve ervaringen met de sync versterkertjes!
Alleen jammer dat er bij de test geen crest 8001, qsc mx3000 etc. aanwezig waren.
Toch heb ik het idee dat de oude trafo bakken kwa vermogen specs. een stuk conservatiever zijn met de opgegeven vermogens.
Bijv. een 2x 900 watt zwaargewicht zou je eigenlijk moeten vergelijken met een 2x 1800 watt lichtgewicht versterker.
Ook zie je in de specsheets van bijv. een crest 8001 het vermogen is gemeten op 0,025 thd en bij zo'n synq digit 0,1 thd maakt toch een verschil.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb geen idee hoe je op dit idee bent gekomen maar de opgegeven vermogens van beiden kun je zonder meer met elkaar vergelijken.
En het verschil in thd zul jij niet horen, sterker nog; de analoge bakken hadden een typerende 'eigen' sound waar de digitale eigenlijk allemaal datgene versterkten wat erin gestopt werd. Heb zo het vermoeden dat de analoge versterkers dus meer vervormden dan de digitale.

----------


## showband

> Heb dit hele topic aandachtig doorgelezen, toch wel verbaasd over de positieve ervaringen met de sync versterkertjes!
> Alleen jammer dat er bij de test geen crest 8001, qsc mx3000 etc. aanwezig waren.
> Toch heb ik het idee dat de oude trafo bakken kwa vermogen specs. een stuk conservatiever zijn met de opgegeven vermogens.
> Bijv. een 2x 900 watt zwaargewicht zou je eigenlijk moeten vergelijken met een 2x 1800 watt lichtgewicht versterker.
> Ook zie je in de specsheets van bijv. een crest 8001 het vermogen is gemeten op 0,025 thd en bij zo'n synq digit 0,1 thd maakt toch een verschil.



de dikke eindbakken waren er wel.
en ik dacht voordat ik naar de test kwam hetzelfde als jij. "die oude lompe dingen zullen op het laag die digitale feestbakkies eens een poepie laten ruiken".

nou van alle conclusies was het enige wat onvervalst door iedereen grdragen werdt dat digitaal op laag gewoon de ticket is. Vooral qua geluid.
En daar zaten ook ervaren oortjes tussen, en mensen die de dikke bakken zelf meenamen voor de test.
De test was echt overtuigend

zoals bekend hoog je weinig verschil in volume tussen 2 x 900 watt en 2 x 1800. Dat was bij de test ook akelig duidelijk. gewone dynacord 900's gaan in de praktijd echt niet veel zachter dan een dikke crown.

op hoog was de discussie niet verstomt. Ook ik vond de bijgeluiden van analoog daar niet fout.

----------


## 4AC

+1 voor de reacties hierboven.

Volgens mij heb je dit topic toch niet aandachtig genoeg doorgelezen, wat ik me ook wel kan voorstellen door de inmiddels 43 pagina's (!).
Zo staat er uitgebreid vermeld dat er bijv. een 9001 aanwezig was, alsmede een ma5000 en wat ander conventioneel gebeuren.

Maar goed, vandaag de dag vind ik dit nog steeds een heel interessant onderwerp en een welkome discussie.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## metalteacher

uit de test kwam duidelijk dat de lichtgewichten juist minder vervorming hadden en veel directer waren. ook wer geconstateerd dat de lichtgewichten juist op het laag veel beter waren. bij de analoge bakken kwam de discussie op gang dat de bijkomende vervorming ook wel aangenaam aan de oren was bij zang e.d. de lichtgewichten deden op geen enkele manier onder voor de analoge bakken qua vermogen. voor mij een zeer opvallend en onverwacht resultaat, lichtgewichten van synq deden ook niet onder voor de dure merken, en de analoge dap deed ook niet onder voor de duurdere analoge merken. al met al een hele leerzame dag. zou deze dag graag eens herhalen, ik denk dat het aanbod van lichtgewichten nu heel wat breder wordt door de ervaringen van de eerste dag

----------


## Rolandino

Dus kort samengevat wint de goedkope chinese meuk van de dure bakken ?

Dit is natuurlijk geen test op lang termijn maar wel heel positief voor Synq.

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's wel heel erg kort door de bocht, beter is te zeggen dat de analoge bakken hun tijd er echt op hebben zitten.

----------


## Rolandino

Dus presteren de Synq amps beter dan de oude betrouwbare bakken. ( dit is dus een feit na de testen die zijn afgelegd )  Maar deze oude bakken hebben zich al jaren bewezen en dat moeten de Synqs nog gaan doen.

----------


## metalteacher

we konden alleen testen op gehoor, en er waren gehoormatig geen verschillen te ontdekken. neemt niet weg dat betrouwbaarheid in deze test niet mee te nemen was. maar zoals al door iemand werd opgemerkt. dat voor de prijs je ook heel gemakkelijk een paar op reserve zet. is ook een afweging mijns inziens. ik ben het met mijn naamgenoot eens dat de analoge bakken echt zijn ingehaald door de tijd. niet alleen presteren ze beter, ze klinken ook beter. niettemin blijft klank ook een grote mate van subjectiviteit in zich houden en zal zorgen dat deze test stof zal blijven doen opwaaien. blijft overigens ook een leuk onderwerp om over door te bakkeleien  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar deze oude bakken hebben zich al jaren bewezen en dat moeten de Synqs nog gaan doen.



Dan blijf je toch lekker met die oude bakken werken.
Hetzelfde gold trouwens voor de oude vertrouwde beeldbuis, Opel kadetjes, fluitketels en niet te vergeten de zeis. :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

> Dan blijf je toch lekker met die oude bakken werken.
> Hetzelfde gold trouwens voor de oude vertrouwde beeldbuis, Opel kadetjes, fluitketels en niet te vergeten de zeis.



Ik geloof dat het op je laag goed is om een dig amp te hebben, maar op mn topkasten komt er echt geen knettergeluid dus blijven er netjes een paar analoge versterkers in mn racken.

Leuk die "digitalisering" van de audiowereld maar het geluid is er echt niet beter op geworden.. :Frown:

----------


## metalteacher

ik denk idd dat voor het hoog nog een uitgebreidere test nodig zal zijn, hierover liepen idd de meningen uiteen. wat mij bijvoorbeeld opvalt is dat zangstemmen via mijn lab gruppen idd ieler zijn dan mijn oude macrotech 2400. kheb echter ook de indruk dat de verstaanbaarheid (helderheid) beter is geworden. ik kan mij idd nog wel voorstellen dat voor hoog analoog nog beter is. maar hoe zit dit dan bij monitoren? juist daar kan die helderheid/verstaanbaarheid van de lichtgewichten ook veel opleveren lijkt me. en is er een manier om bij de lichtgewichten de stemmen toch weer wat voller te maken?

----------


## 4AC

Kwestie van een goed ontworpen speaker?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rolandino

Mooie is dat ik een jaar of 5 geledenn deze versterkers als een van de eerste had werden ze kompleet afgezeken. nu ineens zijn ze HET ?

de oude bakken presteren in feite nog steeds beter ondanks hun minder vermogen.

Ik bedoel hiermee de nieuwe 1he eindtrap van 2x 1800W presteert qua gehoor gelijk als een oude eindbak van 2x 900w en 30 of 40kg.

Ik heb ze inmiddels opgeruimd reden hiervoor was heel simpel betrouwbaarheid. Ik heb er in een jaar omngeveer 5 of 6 gehad die iedere keer stuk gingen met hetzelfde probleem( versterkers waren inmiddels ruim 3 jaar oud ) . Daarvoor heb ik  ze weggedaan. Klank was toen ook goed zeker voor het geld. 

Misschien dat de huidige generatie van Synq wel wat meer betrouwbaarder is geworden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik bedoel hiermee de nieuwe 1he eindtrap van 2x 1800W presteert qua gehoor gelijk als een oude eindbak van 2x 900w en 30 of 40kg.



De conclusie tijdens de testdag wees toch echt iets anders uit....
Daarbij blijkt ook uit de rest van je reactie weer dat je niet leest, de testdag was puur een luisterdag, zaken als betrouwbaarheid zijn niet aan de orde geweest.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik geef juist aan dat de oude bakken in de loop der jaren zich hebben bewezen ondanks hun mindere vermogen dat er met de huidige amps die zijn getest met het dubbele vermogen zo goed als gelijk zijn.

----------


## Jerronimo

+1

Nou mij werd i.i.g. duidelijk dat de 9001 helemaal niet is getest omdat deze het niet deed...
En de crown 5000vz staat toch overal bekend als een versterker die verre van neutraal klinkt.
Veel ''raw power'' maar ook een hoop extra vervorming waardoor veel mensen hem ''vet'' vinden klinken.
Een oude crest 8001 of qsc mx3000a is dus niet getest en dat is jammer, deze zijn geroemd om hun power, controle en definitie in het laag.
En je gaat me ook niet vertellen dat er kwa geluidssterkte en reserve's weinig verschil zit tussen een 2x 1800 watt en een 2x 900 watt, dat is gewoon onzin.

Als je die logica aanhoudt kun je net zo goed zeggen dat een 2x 450 watt versterker net zo ''hard'' gaat als een 2x 900 watt versterker enz.
Een crest 4801 gaat niet net zo hard als een crest 8001 zo simpel is het.
Een versterker met dezelfde topologie van 2x 450 watt gaat niet zo ''hard'' als een van 2x 900 watt.
Dat een digitale eindbak die dus vrolijk 2x 1800 watt in de specs heeft staan, net zo luid gaat als een conventionele versterker met een op papier lager wattage geloof ik gelijk.

Heb zelf een xti-2000 gehad die dus op papier 2000 watt in 4 ohm bridged zou kunnen leveren...yeah right niet dus.
Ik kan je vertellen, zo'n versterker staat nog niet eens in de schaduw van een crest 4801 die op papier ''maar'' 1200 watt leverd op 4 ohm bridged.(natuurlijk conservatief gemeten op lagere vervormingswaarde)
In het engels noemen ze zoiets een ''headphone amp''

En dat fabrikanten tegenwoordig de vermogens meten aan 0,1 thd op 1000hz is gewoon om de specs. op te krikken, zo'n versterker kan dat vermogen niet leveren over de gehele freq. band van 20-20.000
Er wordt tegenwoordig nogal creatief omgesprongen met het meten van de geleverde vermogens.
Mooi voorbeeld zijn de behringer ep2500 en ep 4000 versterkers:

EP2500 2x 450 watt @ 8 ohm 20Hz-20kHz 0,1% THD
EP4000 2x 550 watt @ 8 ohm 20Hz-20kHz 1,0% THD

Wordt dus gewoon gemeten aan een hogere vervormingswaarde om de specs. op te krikken.
De versterkers zijn namelijk identiek intern, er wordt met hogere vermogens ''gestrooid'' omdat dat nu eenmaal beter verkoopt.
Begrijp me niet verkeerd, lichtgewicht versterkers hebben zeker hun waarde maar neem de specs met een korreltje zout.

----------


## MusicXtra

> +1
> 
> En je gaat me ook niet vertellen dat er kwa geluidssterkte en reserve's weinig verschil zit tussen een 2x 1800 watt en een 2x 900 watt, dat is gewoon onzin.



Om precies te zijn is het verschil 3 dB en dat is maar net hoorbaar.

----------


## Rolandino

Maar een Synq 3K6 levert niet de volle 1800W op 4ohm of heb ik het verkeerd ? heb ze nooit gemeten maar ze leveren wel power, maar hoeveel is voor mij een weet.

Heb in het verleden  Master Audio 3K6 gehad ( voorheen de 2K4 ) maar deze leverde minder power dan de oude bakken

Ook de 3K6 leverde RMS maar 900W op  en had een dynamisch vermogen van 1800W

----------


## Hansound

Dat met de opgegeven vermogens is tegenwoordig zo onduidelijk dat alleen de fabrikanten er beter van worden.....

Ik heb een stel Yamaha PC2002 versterkers staan (oude beestjes) , die leveren 240 watt aan 4 ohm,  dat is een flink stuk minder dan bijvoorbeeld een EV CP3000 die ruim 4 x zoveel vermogen zou hebben,   maar bij een ab test op dezelfde toppen blijkt die Yamaha echt meer headroom te hebben. 

Bij amps is het altijd afwachten wat ze leveren.....

----------


## Timo Beckman

Betreffende die vervorming op sommige amps en de indruk van een vettere sound : Er zou naast alleen maar luisteren eens een THD meting op los gelaten moeten worden .

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou een interessant experiment zijn om te meten of het idd THD vervorming is die een sound 'vet' laat klinken.

----------


## frederic

Die opgegeven vermogens neem ik toch wel met een korreltje zout. 
Bij het ene merk is het korreltje al zwaarder dan het andere.
Ik geloof enkel wat ik hoor en vastel in de praktijk.

En mijn rug heeft ook zijn eigen mening. Die stelde mijn 2 oude Cresten 9001 buiten gebruik.
Hoe stabiel en goed ze ook mogen klinken.

----------


## Hansound

+1

Natte vingerwerk die specs...

----------


## frederic

> +1
> 
> Natte vingerwerk die specs...



Dat is nu toch ook wel wat kort door de bocht.
Sommige merken doen toch echt wel hun best om hun specs. zo correct mogelijk op te meten.
Alleen moet je altijd alles in de praktijk aftoetsen. H
et is te gevaarlijk duizenden euro's te investeren in iets die je nog nooit hebt gehoord of gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een zichzelf respecterende fabrikant geeft echt wel realistische specs op.
Er wordt ook veel teveel belang gehecht aan het vermogen, of een versterker nou 2000 Watt of 2500 Watt levert zul je echt niet horen.

----------


## Jerronimo

maar die 2x 2500 watt versterker heeft wel meer vermogensreserve op hetzelfde volume.
Het is beter een zwaardere versterker op 70% te laten werken dan een te lichte die constant tegen de clip aan loopt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ook dat verschil is echt marginaal, kennelijk vergeet iedereen dat de dB schaal een logaritme is, om twee keer zo hard te gaan heb je 10 maal zoveel vermogen nodig.
Zoals al eerder gezegd geeft een verdubbeling van het vermogen slechts 3 dB meer geluidsdruk.
Met een crest factor van 6 dB betekent het dat een versterker van 2 kW het grootste deel van de tijd niet meer dan 500 Watt hoeft te leveren.
Een versterker van 2,5 kW zal dus 625 Watt leveren, een verschil dat je met het 'blote oor' echt niet kunt horen.

----------


## salsa

Ik heb jaren geleden een Crown versterker vermogen gemeten met een luidspreker dummy en de specs van Crown toen der tijd logen niet, het vermogen lag zo 10% hoger dan hun minimale vermogen op papier.

Nogmaals, het is zeker 10 jaar geleden en hoe ze tegenwoordig zijn weet ik niet, zal eens gaan meten.

Waarschijnlijk zal dit wel dik in orde zijn bij de A merken.

Dave

----------


## jack

Vroeger had ik een oude dynacord pa 244 of zoiets geloof ik  2 x 180 watt @ 8 ohm  2 x 240 watt @ 4 ohm.
Deze amp speelde een nieuwe s1200 kompleet weg.....
Die s1200 heb ik geen maand gehad.... 
Vermogen wil niet altijd wat zeggen....

Pak een carver PM1200  ..
die spelen echt hard op de tops!
en zijn maar 450 watt @ 8 ohm 600 watt @4 ohm!

----------


## jack

De vermogens die ze tegenwoordig opgeven zijn echt wel peaker de peak!
vroeger kwam een versterker niet ver boven zijn continu vermogen uit.....

vermogens van 20hz tot 20 khz worden zo goed als nooit meer opgegeven!

----------


## Hansound

Ik denk dat er slim gebruik word gemaakt van de verschillende manieren van vermogens meten,
Ik snap dat een fabrikant zo gunstig mogelijke specs wil tonen, en geloof ook dat de grote merken hier vrolijk aan meedoen.

Als ik de specs van de verschillende speakers lees dan lach je je ballen uit je broek,
Vooral chinese speakers hebben ongelooflijke geluidsdrukken  uit hun kasten...   (wellicht maar voor 1 ms maar goed)

Ik denk inderdaad dat het erg verstandig is om een amp gewoon lekker te testen op je eigen speakers en dan te oordelen.

----------


## Hansound

> De vermogens die ze tegenwoordig opgeven zijn echt wel peaker de peak!
> vroeger kwam een versterker niet ver boven zijn continu vermogen uit.....
> 
> vermogens van 20hz tot 20 khz worden zo goed als nooit meer opgegeven!




jvm sound haal je reclame eens uit je handtekening !!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> De vermogens die ze tegenwoordig opgeven zijn echt wel peaker de peak!
> vroeger kwam een versterker niet ver boven zijn continu vermogen uit.....



Vroeger was alles beter. :Wink: 
De opbouw van een digitale amp is dan ook zodanig dat deze gedurende heel korte tijd een enorm piekvermogen kan leveren, dat blijkt dus genoeg te zijn om de vergelijking met een equivalente analoge amp te doorstaan.
Muziek is nu eenmaal dynamisch, de oude amps konden dan misschien wel hun maximale vermogen continu leveren maar daarvoor liep je wel steeds met die zware trafo te sjouwen.
De testdag heeft daarbij ook duidelijk uitgewezen dat de digitale amps hun mannetje staan en vooral op het sub de analoge zware bakken ver achter zich laten.
Dat wetende boeit het toch niet of een versterker het vermogen slechts korte tijd of lange tijd kan leveren?

----------


## metalteacher

In een nieuwe testdag kan ik de ma5000i meenemen en die dan rechtstreeks tegenover een ma5000 zetten. een jaar geleden had ik gedacht dat de ma5000 zou winnen. nu weet ik dat de ma5000i de ma5000 ver achter zich laat. vermogensspecs zijn bij crown nog steeds van 20Hz tot 20kHz tenminste voor de itech en ma series.

misschien nog een vraagje voor musicxtra. jij hebt een speaker die tot 25 Hz gaat. heeft een lichtgewicht voeding dan nog genoeg puf om dat goed te volbrengen? zijn daar uberhaupt dan nog verschillen mee tussen goedkope ne duurdere series?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb geen idee, heb ze alleen nog maar op mijn eigen versterkers gebruikt en die trekken het prima.
Nu is het wel zo dat ik er nog maar 2 heb en dus niet verder kom dan 8 Ohm per kanaal.
Bij een volgende testdag kan ik wel een handvol van die subjes meenemen.

----------


## showband

een volgende testdag is denk ik beter een nieuw onderwerp te nemen.

bv 12-inch kastjes vergelijken ofzo.

----------


## knorrepot

> een volgende testdag is denk ik beter een nieuw onderwerp te nemen.
> 
> bv 12-inch kastjes vergelijken ofzo.



12'' subjes?

----------


## showband

12 inch vinyl

----------


## knorrepot

> 12 inch vinyl



Daar heb ik ook nog wel wat van staan! haha!

12'' subjes vergelijken lijkt mij wel intressant. Hierbij een foto van onze eigen dubbel 12'' mainifold subs: 
http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4f7...3-100_7150.JPG


En de het andere 12'' schijfjes!  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4f7...3-100_7159.JPG

----------


## MusicXtra

Een testdag voor alleen 12" subjes..... Geloof niet dat die druk bezocht gaat worden.
Beter is dan een vergelijkingsdag voor subs algemeen, beginnen met 12" subjes en zo doorgaan tot 21" subs.

----------


## renevanh

Algemeen subjes lijkt mij ook een beter idee, net als een nieuw topic daarvoor  :Wink: 

Cubo 15's kan ik zo meenemen, ben nu al heel benieuwd!

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij deze gedaan. KLIK

----------


## Outline

Heel kort mijn ervaringen met de S1200 (EV Q66):

Enkele (...) jaren geleden hebben wij (toenmalige maat en collega) een vergelijkende test gehouden tussen een Ecler PAM800, EV Q66, EV P2000 en een Carver PM1.5.
Als speakers hebben wij gebruikt: EV ZX1, EV ZX5 en 18" subs met daarin Beyma 18GT400's. De test is gehouden zonder processor, EQ of wat dan ook. Dus vanuit de tafel rechtstreeks naar de versterker en dan rechtstreeks naar de speaker.

Uit de test met de topjes kwam de Ecler als schelste (letterlijk) naar voren, gevolgd door de Q66. Het lekkerste (warm) klonk de Carver, gevolgd door het schonere (meer HiFi) van de P2000. Denk bij deze vergelijking aan het verschil tussen een buizen gitaar versterker een een transistor gitaar versterker. Het verschil tussen de Q66 en P2000 was dermate groot en dus zeer merkbaar. Denk in termen van: 'Kun je een avond op hoog volume volhouden' (P2000) en 'Na een uur begint dat geluid te irriteren'. Overigens is een ZX5 van zichzelf al aardig schel (ZX1 minder) zodat je met een mindere scherpe kast wellicht betere resultaten haalt.

Voor de subjes waren de resultaten overeenkomstig met de topjes waarbij ik de kanttekening wil plaatsen dat de verschillen wel stukken minder zijn. De Q66 en P2000 lagen hier dus dichter bij elkaar dan bij de topjes. Uit deze test kwam de P2000 als winnaar naar voren vanwege het betere 'duwwerk', om het zo maar te zeggen. Op zo'n moment merk je gewoon dat het ontwerp van de P2000 boven de anderen stond, hetzij vanwege moderner danwel duurder.

De ideale set (uit het bovenstaande rijtje) om een stel ZXjes met genoemde sub aan te sturen bestaat dus uit een PM1.5 op het hoog en een P2000 op het laag, waarbij een P2000 op het hoog ook geen straf is.

Nog een klein nieuwtje voor wie een (betaalbare) conventionele Crown wil: Crown komt met de XLi-lijn. Zie hiervoor deze Google-link: http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=crown+xli Dat is, op de vermelding in de prijslijst van de importeur na (http://www.audioxl.nl/media/files/Cr...05-2012-NL.pdf), het enigste wat ik er op dit moment over kan vinden.

----------


## Outline

Even mezelf quoten:





> Het vermogen van de SYNQ is MAX PIEK (dus korte burst) bij 1% THD (kijk maar achterop de versterker). Hou je IRL misschien de helft van over.



In praktijk komt het voor bijv. een 3K6 dus neer op MAX. 2x 600W aan 8 Ohm continu.

Overigens vandaag weer uit zeer betrouwbare bron gehoord dat het met de voedingen van de Digit's nog regelmatig fout gaat. Mijn broer heeft er ondertussen ruim 50+ uit ALLE (dus 1, 2 en 3) series in diverse projecten geïnstalleerd en daar is meer dan de hellft ondertussen al 1 of meerdere keren van gerepareerd.

Zo blijkt maar weer: Niks zo fijn als een duurtest...

----------


## frederic

Ondertussen heb ik veromen dat een 3k6 een aantal (goeie) speakers op een rare manier er door heeft geblazen.

----------


## Outline

Ach, in hetzelfde praatje hoorde ik ook GXjes ook hun kwalen schijnen te hebben.

Ik begin dan ook steeds meer trek te krijgen in een lekker ouderwetse versterker....

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeet ook niet dat fabrikanten zwaar onder druk staan om voor weinig geld veel te leveren.
Daarbij zijn de moderne digitale amps vele malen complexer dan de ouderwetse trafo amps.
Onderdelen zijn minuscuul, printspoortjes zitten akelig dicht op elkaar en zijn ragfijn en de onderdeel dichtheid is veel hoger.
Daarbij komt ook nog dat Synq slechts 1 HE hoog is, dat brengt nogal wat problemen met zich mee op thermisch gebied. Ventilatoren zijn klein en de air-flow door de versterker heen is lastiger langs alle onderdelen te krijgen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Vergeet ook niet dat fabrikanten zwaar onder druk staan om voor weinig geld veel te leveren.



Hadden ze geen fabrikant moeten worden . Ze zullen zich ook moeten realiseren dat als er een amp in rook opgaat door iets wat in 2HE hoort in 1HE te proppen wat het betekent voor de gebruiker als die op klus staat .

----------


## SH1000

een gebruikers ervaring; sinds de vergelijkingsdag gebruik ik er een. Nooit problemen gehad, doet het ook prima.

----------


## 4AC

> Even mezelf quoten:
> 
> 
> 
> In praktijk komt het voor bijv. een 3K6 dus neer op MAX. 2x 600W aan 8 Ohm continu.
> 
> Overigens vandaag weer uit zeer betrouwbare bron gehoord dat het met de voedingen van de Digit's nog regelmatig fout gaat. Mijn broer heeft er ondertussen ruim 50+ uit ALLE (dus 1, 2 en 3) series in diverse projecten geïnstalleerd en daar is meer dan de hellft ondertussen al 1 of meerdere keren van gerepareerd.
> 
> Zo blijkt maar weer: Niks zo fijn als een duurtest...



What's your point? Dat 'digitaal' minder betrouwbaar is dan 'analoog'?
Je hebt het hier over de Synq, zowat de allergoedoopste budget bak die nog enigszins klinkt. Kan me prima voorstellen dat daar de betrouwbaarheid van kan tegenvallen. Maar wat wil je, voor dat geld.
Datzelfde geldt ook voor de QSC GX serie, een budgetserie die de naam QSC eigenlijk niet waardig is.
Ik zelf zie in ieder geval geen reden om 'digitaal' minder betrouwbaar te vinden dan 'analoog'. Zeker als je kijkt naar het aantal installaties- en touring projecten die er al jarenlang mee werken.

Maar goed, mijn nummer 1 reden om voor digitaal te gaan zijn toch de klankeigenschappen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Kasper

Goedendag Allen,

Ik was onlangs op bezoek bij JK Acoustics in 't Harde voor een set hi-fi luidsprekers. De man maakt werkelijk prachtige produkten, zeer de moeite waard!

Wat ik even met jullie wil delen is dat hij in z'n actieve Ultimate luidsprekers, 26 en 46.000 per set!!! (iets boeven mijn budget hoor  :Smile: ) gebruik maakt van digitale versterking voor het laag. Uiteraard kregen we even de praat over digi vs analoog en onze testdag. Opmerkelijk was dat deze fabrikant een overtuigde voorkeur heeft voor digi op het laag en analoog voor de mid-hoog frequenties.

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## showband

voorlopig hier ook een tevreden gebruiker van goedkope digitale eindversterking op sub. (geen synq maar zelfde prijsklasse)
Gewoon "gruwelijk veel vermogen niet tot zijn limiet gebruiken" en je hebt echt beter geluid dan analoog met minder sjouwen voor hetzelfde geld.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gewoon "gruwelijk veel vermogen niet tot zijn limiet gebruiken" .



Waarom niet?
De onze staan avond na avond met de eerste clipledjes driftig knipperend te werken en ook dan geen centje pijn.

----------


## frederic

Paard en kar kunnen best romantisch zijn, maar we gebruiken het niet meer.

Denk dat iedereen het eens is dat de voordelen van digitale versterkers niet opwegen tegen de nadelen (als die er al zijn)

----------


## Kasper

> Paard en kar kunnen best romantisch zijn, maar we gebruiken het niet meer.
> 
> Denk dat iedereen het eens is dat de voordelen van digitale versterkers niet opwegen tegen de nadelen (als die er al zijn)



Nou, de klank dus hè. Mijns inziens niet geheel onbelangrijk in ons vak.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nou, de klank dus hè.



Ik heb nog geen analoge versterker gehoord die ook maar kan tippen aan de klank van een digitale......
Sterker nog; de goedkoopste digitale versterkers klinken nog beter dan de duurste analoge amps voor zover ik ze heb mogen horen.
Dus los van het gewichtsvoordeel is die klank misschien nog wel het grootste voordeel.

----------


## Kasper

Dan constateer ik hier een behoorlijk selectief geheugen Sander!

----------


## MusicXtra

Help me even op weg, welke analoge amp vind ik beter klinken dan een digitale tegenhanger?

----------


## frederic

Alleen al het signaal/ ruisverhouding

----------


## SH1000

Klank van digitaal op laag tijdens de testdag was voor mij ook de reden om voor digitaal te gaan voor mijn subs.

----------


## 2mancrew

@ Sander . Als ik me niet vergis had kasper  een rackje Bose  bij zich (lees MC2 audio - T series ). 

Maar wat ik eigenlijk aan iedereen die dit topic leest wil vragen   heeft iemand al een  behringer i nuke flink aan de tand mogen voelen?
Zag dat ze tegenwoordig leverbaar zijn.  Ben nog steeds nieuwsgierig   wat deze   ampjes doen.


Groet

Ed

----------


## Hansound

> Ik heb nog geen analoge versterker gehoord die ook maar kan tippen aan de klank van een digitale......
> Sterker nog; de goedkoopste digitale versterkers klinken nog beter dan de duurste analoge amps voor zover ik ze heb mogen horen.
> Dus los van het gewichtsvoordeel is die klank misschien nog wel het grootste voordeel.



Vooral op het mid en het hoog,  als je het maar vaak genoeg hoort wén je er vanzelf aan....   
Ik heb op al mn sets nog lekker analoog op mn toppen, ik vind het warmer en rustiger.
En mn yamaha pc2002's hebben meer detail dan n lab 10000q...   maar je moet wel oren hebben om het te kunnen horen....  geen mp3 oren....

----------


## MusicXtra

Die Bose amps waren inderdaad indrukwekkend, dacht eigenlijk dat die digitaal waren.

----------


## frederic

> Vooral op het mid en het hoog,  als je het maar vaak genoeg hoort wén je er vanzelf aan....   
> Ik heb op al mn sets nog lekker analoog op mn toppen, ik vind het warmer en rustiger.
> En mn yamaha pc2002's hebben meer detail dan n lab 10000q...   maar je moet wel oren hebben om het te kunnen horen....  geen mp3 oren....



Ik vrees dat jij het "merk en type syndroom" hebt.
Luister blind, en ik daag je uit om de door jou genoemde versterkers te onderscheiden.

Trouwens jou vergelijking tussen een Lab Q10.000 met die yamaha is grote bullshit. 
Ik durf wedden dat jij nooit dezelfde speakers op het zelfde moment met die 2 verschillende versterkers gehoord hebt.
Denk je nu echt dat grote PA firma's die de Labs bij 10tallen kopen dom zijn?

----------


## metalteacher

Inmiddels ben ik druk aan het experimenteren met de digitale set en ik begin het nu eindelijk aardig onder de knie te krijgen. Overal ben ik zeer enthousiast over de overstap.  Inmiddels een tweede MA5000i erbij gekocht, en nu gebruik ik er 1 op top en 1 op de sub. Viel me dat tijdens een test ik de MA5000i mooier vond klinken op het hoog dan de LAB. De LAB staat nu inmiddels op de monitoren, en ook die combinatie voldoet uitstekend. Een hele verbetering ten opzichte van de oude MA2400 die eerst op de monitoren stond. Al met al heeft de testdag mij 100% overtuigd, het is wel wennen, het is anders maar nu ik er aardig mee kan spelen, vind ik het echt klankmatig een hele verbetering. Niet meer dat blubberlaag van die oude Crown MA series, maar lekker laag zo strak als een eendereet!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jack

> Trouwens jou vergelijking tussen een Lab Q10.000 met die yamaha is grote bullshit. 
> Ik durf wedden dat jij nooit dezelfde speakers op het zelfde moment met die 2 verschillende versterkers gehoord hebt.
> Denk je nu echt dat grote PA firma's die de Labs bij 10tallen kopen dom zijn?



De eerste zaligmakende labgruppen moet ik nog tegen komen!

De nieuwe Nexo NXamp-en (yamaha ontwerp) hebben veel meer detail en echt tophoog  dan de labclones waar ik hem mee heb vergeleken!

Ook klinken de lichtgewicht  camco vortex 3 stukken beter op het mid en hoog dan labgruppen 1200c/fp2400q .
En Ja . ik heb van beide versterkers meerdere gehad!!!
Dit vergelijk is gemaakt op een nexo ps 10 set met een digitale nx241 controller. 


Die grote pa firma,s gaan voor grote vermogens. een hoge bedrijfszekerheid. een zo laag mogelijke afschrijving. 
akelig dat de nieuwe systeemamps van L-acoustic tegenwoordig van camco afkomen ........ 

Om nu te zeggen dat een lab niet klinkt slaat natuurlijk nergens op. maar ga aub niet vertellen dat er geen betere zijn!
De labs zijn algemeen zeer goed inzetbaar en nog veel belangrijker algemeen geaccepteerd!


Over merk en type syndroom gesproken

----------


## Hansound

> Ik vrees dat jij het "merk en type syndroom" hebt.
> Luister blind, en ik daag je uit om de door jou genoemde versterkers te onderscheiden.
> 
> Trouwens jou vergelijking tussen een Lab Q10.000 met die yamaha is grote bullshit. 
> Ik durf wedden dat jij nooit dezelfde speakers op het zelfde moment met die 2 verschillende versterkers gehoord hebt.
> Denk je nu echt dat grote PA firma's die de Labs bij 10tallen kopen dom zijn?



Ik heb helemaal niks met merken of type's, en die yamaha amps (25 jr oud) kocht ik per toeval, maar ik heb nog geen amp op de zaak gehad, ook geen lab, die meer gedetailleerd weergaf,
Het weegt wel wat dus het setje gaat alleen mee als ik weet met welke band ik speel en if ik de zaal ken (akoestisch)

----------


## frederic

> De eerste zaligmakende labgruppen moet ik nog tegen komen!
> 
> De nieuwe Nexo NXamp-en (yamaha ontwerp) hebben veel meer detail en echt tophoog  dan de* labclones* waar ik hem mee heb vergeleken!
> 
> Ook klinken de lichtgewicht  camco vortex 3 stukken beter op het mid en hoog dan labgruppen 1200c/fp2400q .
> En Ja . ik heb van beide versterkers meerdere gehad!!!
> Dit vergelijk is gemaakt op een nexo ps 10 set met een digitale nx241 controller. 
> 
> 
> ...



Op café worden dit soort verhaaltjes verteld.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De eerste zaligmakende labgruppen moet ik nog tegen komen!



Die lab Gruppen zouden echt niet zo populair zijn geweest als de klank en betrouwbaarheid niet in orde zouden zijn.....
Ook de grote PA firma's gebruiken wel degelijk hun oren als het gaat om de keuze voor een type versterker, denk zelfs dat ze daar behoorlijk wat aandacht aan besteden omdat het vaak om de aanschaf van tientallen tegelijk gaat.

----------


## Outline

> Vergeet ook niet dat fabrikanten zwaar onder druk staan om voor weinig geld veel te leveren.
> Daarbij zijn de moderne digitale amps vele malen complexer dan de ouderwetse trafo amps.
> Onderdelen zijn minuscuul, printspoortjes zitten akelig dicht op elkaar en zijn ragfijn en de onderdeel dichtheid is veel hoger.
> Daarbij komt ook nog dat Synq slechts 1 HE hoog is, dat brengt nogal wat problemen met zich mee op thermisch gebied. Ventilatoren zijn klein en de air-flow door de versterker heen is lastiger langs alle onderdelen te krijgen.



En om die reden heb ik voor privé 'n oudere Amerikaan gekocht. Gewoon een lekker  overzichtelijk ouderwets ontwerp zonder SMD waar je overal goed bij kunt en dus nog jaren prima kunt servicen (zolang natuurlijk de onderdelen leverbaar zijn). In eerste instantie niet ontworpen voor PA maar hij klinkt toch verassend goed (heb 'm al met een XTi4000, ALTO MAC, SA SE10 (als ik me niet vergis) en een Dynacord P1050 op ZX1, ZX4, JBL AE-serie en oude Zeckjes gehad). Daarnaast heb ik 'm ook gewoon goedkoop af kunnen troggelen.

Wat het is? 'n Eden WT-1000 basgitaar versterker. Gewoon een betrouwbare transistor-eindtrap met een klein beetje optimalisatie voor het laag (zit een handige, zeer bruikbare knop op om daar wat aan te doen), mooie ringkern en 3 paartjes 2SA1494/2SC3958 per kant. 12,7 kg (kan nog net) schoon aan de haak en stabiel op 2 Ohm en 4 Ohm gebrugd (gebrugd is ook niet altijd). Alles zeer overzichtelijk op print. Collega van mijn broer (ouderwetse reparateur) stond z'n lippen er vanaf te likken, zo lekker ouderwets simpel. Bij de volgende versterker-testdag sleur ik 'm met liefde mee!







> What's your point? Dat 'digitaal' minder betrouwbaar is dan 'analoog'?
> Je hebt het hier over de Synq, zowat de allergoedoopste budget bak die nog enigszins klinkt. Kan me prima voorstellen dat daar de betrouwbaarheid van kan tegenvallen. Maar wat wil je, voor dat geld.
> Datzelfde geldt ook voor de QSC GX serie, een budgetserie die de naam QSC eigenlijk niet waardig is.
> Ik zelf zie in ieder geval geen reden om 'digitaal' minder betrouwbaar te vinden dan 'analoog'. Zeker als je kijkt naar het aantal installaties- en touring projecten die er al jarenlang mee werken.
> 
> Maar goed, mijn nummer 1 reden om voor digitaal te gaan zijn toch de klankeigenschappen.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Mijn punt was dat de betrouwbaarheid te wensen over kan laten en dat mensen niet gek moeten kijken als ze na een jaar of 5/6 problemen beginnen te krijgen. Daar is de prijs dan ook wel naar maar dan nog is het fijn om dat in het achterhoofd te hebben.

Dat is fijne van horeca: Een versterker draait daar in een jaar net zoveel uren (sommige draaien tussen de 10 en 14 uur per dag, 6 of 7 dagen per week) als een huur-versterker in een jaar of 5/6/7, als het al niet langer is.





> Die lab Gruppen zouden echt niet zo populair zijn geweest als de klank en betrouwbaarheid niet in orde zouden zijn.....
> Ook de grote PA firma's gebruiken wel degelijk hun oren als het gaat om de keuze voor een type versterker, denk zelfs dat ze daar behoorlijk wat aandacht aan besteden omdat het vaak om de aanschaf van tientallen tegelijk gaat.



Soms zit je ook min of meer vast aan wat de fabrikant van je speakers als systeem heeft bedacht of adviseert. Of wat de importeur van dat speakermerk voor een leuk bedrag/hogere korting er bij wil leveren....

----------


## metalteacher

ik vind de Lab Gruppen ook gewoon goed klinken. de fp3400 die ik heb heeft me verrast met zijn transparantie en openheid. Veel beter dan de oude MA. ik was huiverig om compleet over te stappen op de nieuwe MAi series, maar nu ben ik blij met de keuze. Ik ervaar de keuze niet als beter, maar als anders. beide hebben wat.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Soms zit je ook min of meer vast aan wat de fabrikant van je speakers als systeem heeft bedacht of adviseert. Of wat de importeur van dat speakermerk voor een leuk bedrag/hogere korting er bij wil leveren....



Je hebt niet gelezen wat ik schreef.... Er zijn echt heel grote verhuurders die voor Lab Gruppen hebben gekozen vanwege de kwaliteit en betrouwbaarheid. Dit zijn bedrijven die overal een goede prijs krijgen omdat ze per tientallen of zelfs honderden tegelijk inkopen en zich dus echt niet laten dicteren door een importeur of speaker fabrikant. In deze tijd kun je als merk in de bovenlaag van de markt echt niet succesvol zijn als de kwaliteit niet dik in orde is.

----------


## jack

> De labs zijn algemeen zeer goed inzetbaar en nog veel belangrijker algemeen geaccepteerd!




De eerste zaligmakende versterker moet ik nog tegenkomen!.   (de perfecte versterker ben ik nog niet tegengekomen!!!!!!!)



@ Frederik

ik heb geen café!!!!! en heb deze versterkers met gelijke speakers (nexo ps10) onder dezelfde omstandigheden met dezelfde muziek uitgebreid getest.

ps  Ik heb in het verleden diverse labgruppen gehad!

----------


## frederic

We zijn nu al een tijd verder.

Wat zijn de bevindingen ivm goedkope digitale versterkers? Meer bepaalt de I-Nuke?

----------


## drbeat

Die zijn best goed hoor, die I-Nuke...heel acceptabel... EN HEEL eerlijk gezegd.....Mijn Crest VS900 klinkt niet zo lekker als de Inuke van Behringer. Zeker niet op het laag, en in het hoog idem, veel transperanter...En die Crest staat toch best goed aangeschreven tot vijf jaar terug... 

Als je wil, kom maar luisteren...Ik heb hem op het laag met 2 subjes, en daar staat hij flink te donderen....ben zelfs voornemens in den toekomst de Behringer 4 kanaals aan te schaffen en mijn 2 kanaals inuke op de monitoren te zetten...en de Crest met pensioen te sturen...Dacht dat die Crest heilig was, en het veel beter zou doen dan de Inuke, maar daar ben ik wel van terug gekomen, tot mijn grote verdriet om de Crest....
Echt geen verkeerd versterkertje hoor, klinkt heel prettig, open en direct... Denk dat hij niet veel onder doet tegenover overige merken en dat hij het zeker beter doet dan de conventionele amps, zelfs dan de pro confi versterker merken..... en hij heeft me nog niet in de steek gelaten..

----------


## Outline

Die iNukes zijn zeer zeker interessant!.... 

Zit zelf momenteel te wachten op de Samson SXD-serie: Er is eigenlijk pas een halve drol van bekend dus ben benieuwd hoe dat straks uit gaat pakken.

Als ik geld te veel zou hebben en het naar mezelf zou kunnen verantwoorden: D&B D80. Met leuke set erbij.

----------


## drbeat

> Die iNukes zijn zeer zeker interessant!.... 
> 
> Zit zelf momenteel te wachten op de Samson SXD-serie: Er is eigenlijk pas een halve drol van bekend dus ben benieuwd hoe dat straks uit gaat pakken.
> 
> Als ik geld te veel zou hebben en het naar mezelf zou kunnen verantwoorden: D&B D80. Met leuke set erbij.



Dat zijn wel 2 grote uiterste, Inuke van Behringer, een SXD van Samson, en dan een D&B D80....das wel uit verhouding denk ik zo...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Maar van die Samson heb ik ook wel wat dingen van gehoord en gelezen, maar dat is meer, er komt iets en wat dat is een verrassing...

Die Inuke is voor de dingen die ik doe, meer dan voldoende. En zeker gezien dat er weinig eisen worden gesteld daar ik alleen met mijn band er over speel en af en toe een eigen klusje is dat allemaal niet zo heel spannend kwa verhuur. maar sta er elke keer weer van te kijken wat die I-nuke nu presteerd.... Ik ben zeer benieuwd van die I-nuke 1200 nu presteerd... maar eerst de 4 kanaals Inuke een keer bemachtigen. en de Crest met Pensioen....

----------


## frederic

> Die iNukes zijn zeer zeker interessant!.... 
> 
> Zit zelf momenteel te wachten op de Samson SXD-serie: Er is eigenlijk pas een halve drol van bekend dus ben benieuwd hoe dat straks uit gaat pakken.
> 
> Als ik geld te veel zou hebben en het naar mezelf zou kunnen verantwoorden: D&B D80. Met leuke set erbij.



D&B D80 is nu niet bepaald bedoeld om op andere speakers dan D&B te draaien...

----------


## peterwagner

> D&B D80 is nu niet bepaald bedoeld om op andere speakers dan D&B te draaien...



Nee, maar je kan er wel verschillende soorten D&B sets op draaien.....

----------


## desolation

> Die lab Gruppen zouden echt niet zo populair zijn geweest als de klank en betrouwbaarheid niet in orde zouden zijn.....
> Ook de grote PA firma's gebruiken wel degelijk hun oren als het gaat om de keuze voor een type versterker, denk zelfs dat ze daar behoorlijk wat aandacht aan besteden omdat het vaak om de aanschaf van tientallen tegelijk gaat.



Smaak en kleuren he. Lab was een van de eerste zoniet de eerste die een 4 kanaals amp had die én licht is én veel vermogen levert. Als het dan gewoon goed klinkt en blijft werken heb je een prima product.
Wil dat zeggen dat er geen beter klinkende amps zijn? Voor mij niet, doe mij maar any day een I-Tech HD of een Digam K-serie ipv een Lab.

----------


## NesCio01

> .....doe mij maar any day een I-Tech HD of een Digam K-serie ipv een Lab.



sja, voor 4 lijntjes heb je wel 2 x K nodig, toch?
Dan toch maar een M? Die is er wel in 1HE met 4 kanalen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wil dat zeggen dat er geen beter klinkende amps zijn?



Zul je mij nooit horen beweren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Blijven toch altijd leuke discussies dit...

Heb voorheen altijd met EV versterkers gedraaid, en vond de TG5 echt super klinken, tot we van EV af gingen stappen, en als eerste de versterkers eruit gingen. Toen eens MC2 achter Phoenix gehangen.... wat een wereld van verschil! in positive zin. laag klonk veel lekkerder, dieper leek wel, en de toppen n stuk minder agressief en meer power voor mn gevoel.

Draai nu alles MC2, op wat monitor amps na, maar daar wil ik ook nog mc2 voor hebben (e100).

----------


## Outline

> Dat zijn wel 2 grote uiterste, Inuke van Behringer, een SXD van Samson, en dan een D&B D80....das wel uit verhouding denk ik zo... 
> 
> Maar van die Samson heb ik ook wel wat dingen van gehoord en gelezen, maar dat is meer, er komt iets en wat dat is een verrassing...
> 
> Die Inuke is voor de dingen die ik doe, meer dan voldoende. En zeker gezien dat er weinig eisen worden gesteld daar ik alleen met mijn band er over speel en af en toe een eigen klusje is dat allemaal niet zo heel spannend kwa verhuur. maar sta er elke keer weer van te kijken wat die I-nuke nu presteerd.... Ik ben zeer benieuwd van die I-nuke 1200 nu presteerd... maar eerst de 4 kanaals Inuke een keer bemachtigen. en de Crest met Pensioen....



Ik heb 2 kanten: De dirty cheap-kant waarbij er een acceptabel geluid uit moet komen voor zo min mogelijk (wat een leuke zoektocht/hobby/tijdverdrijf is) en de het-moet-het-beste-van-het-beste-zijn---kant. Dit natuurlijk voor de normale/serieuze producties. Je gaat je naam niet te grabbel gooien als het om je broodwinning gaat!

Wat betreft die Samson SXD: Ik ben nu al een aantal dagen met de importeur bezig om wat meer informatie los te peuteren maar die komen/geven ook niet verder/meer dan wat ik op het web heb kunnen vinden. Kun jij iets meer van die sluier optillen en ons wat wijzer maken?

Ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat ik ook wel eens wat hoor waar ik vervolgens dan een tijd mijn mond over moet houden. Neem bv. de D80: Wist al een aardige tijd dat ze er mee bezig waren en dat hij er aan zat te komen. Vandaag ook weer iets interessants van een ander merk gezien. Wordt pas halverwege volgend jaar gepresenteerd. Maar weer een embargo. Ach ja...

iNukejes hoor ik veel positieve dingen over maar heb nog niet het plezier van een persoonlijke kennismaking gehad. Ze schijnen in ieder geval zeer goed te klinken! Wel jammer dat de 4-kanaals niet met DSP leverbaar is...

Wat betreft die eigen D&B-set: Wat voor mij (voor de dingen die ik er mee doe) meer dan genoeg zou zijn is: D6-E12-E15X-Sub en dat dan per kant. Groot genoeg, gaat hard genoeg en klinkt goed genoeg.





> D&B D80 is nu niet bepaald bedoeld om op andere speakers dan D&B te draaien...



D&B kennende zit er ook gewoon weer een linear-mode op. Niet iets gaan roepen als je nog nooit spul uit Backnang in je handen hebt gehad...

BTW: IEMAND ERVARING MET DE YAMAHA TXn-SERIE? Ik hoor het graag!

----------


## peterwagner

> D&B kennende zit er ook gewoon weer een linear-mode op. Niet iets gaan roepen als je nog nooit spul uit Backnang in je handen hebt gehad...



Jazeker, er zit er gewoon een lineair-mode op.

----------


## drbeat

Dan zitten we er beide hetzelfde in Outline, das ook weer interessant.

Ik zelf doe kleine klusjes eigenlijk met mijn eigen setje. Maar voor serieuze dingen huren we de eindset gewoon in, en dat is dan meestal een D&B of een Accoustic Line set. (afhankelijk van lokatie en budget) wat we weer aansluiten op onze eigen mixer met multi, fx, en monitoren.  kleine dingen doe ik ook zelf achter bij het drumstel. Grote dingen hebben we een bevriend geluidsmevrouwtje die bij ons dan mixt. En zo vaak gaan we niet meer op dat podium zitten. 

En inderaad, je naam komt tevoet en gaat te paard... (eigenlijk met een F1 auto)

En meer dan wat jij nu weet weet ik ook niet over die samson versterkers... helaas.. 

en idd...de INUKE zou eigenlijk ook in een 4 kanaals met DSP moeten worden uitgevoerd....dan heb je een ideaal systeempje voor kleine setups.

----------


## Outline

Grappig om te lezen dat er meer mensen op dezelfde manier mee bezig zijn! Het is meestal wel een flinke zoektocht om voor weinig iets leuks te scoren....

Wat betreft die Samson SXD kan ik melden dat ze ergens rond april in het land ZOUDEN MOETEN arriveren. Productie start blijkbaar pas in februari... Dat had de importeur gisteren van Samson te horen gekregen. Maar als ik op de vraag of ze dan ook wat meer specs hebben gekregen blijft het oorverdovend stil....

Wat betreft die 4-kanaals iNuke met DSP: 2 6000's met een DSP in 1 unit heeft dan mijn absolute voorkeur. Prijs rond de €750-800 oid? Misschien toch maar eens Behringer mailen?...

----------


## frederic

> D&B kennende zit er ook gewoon weer een linear-mode op. Niet iets gaan roepen als je nog nooit spul uit Backnang in je handen hebt gehad...
> 
> BTW: IEMAND ERVARING MET DE YAMAHA TXn-SERIE? Ik hoor het graag!



Precies of ik niet weet dat je de interne processing kunt uitzetten, en in linear-mode uitsturen. Ik heb genoeg D12/ 6 versterkers in mijn handen gehad.
Daarmee veranderd er niets aan mijn stelling dat het niet de bedoeling is, om D&B versterkers voor andere speakers buiten D&B te gaan gebruiken.

Die dure versterkers aanschaffen met als bedoeling die te gaan inzetten als gewone versterker bij andere speakers, is redelijk bij het haar gegrepen...
Daar bestaan goedkopere alternatieven voor met meer vermogen.

----------


## Outline

Als het niet de bedoeling was, dan had het er ook niet op gezeten. Neemt niet weg dat het niet logisch is.

Conclusie: Kan en mag maar is niet logisch om te doen.

----------


## showband

met Inukes vind ik de 6000 of vierkanaalsversies niet echt aantrekkelijk. De amps kosten zo weinig en wegen zo weinig dat ik toch echt voor redundancy in het rek zou gaan.
2 x 3000 ipv 1 x 6000 enzo en twee 1000's ipv een vierkanaals. Om het sjouwwerk/prijsverschil  hoef je het niet te laten.

dit is trouwens ook wel een beetje rare case aan het worden.
twee inuke 6000's gebruiken.... in welke situatie ga je zulke vermogens gebruiken EN je carriere op behringer bouwen?

----------


## frederic

> met Inukes vind ik de 6000 of vierkanaalsversies niet echt aantrekkelijk. De amps kosten zo weinig en wegen zo weinig dat ik toch echt voor redundancy in het rek zou gaan.
> 2 x 3000 ipv 1 x 6000 enzo en twee 1000's ipv een vierkanaals. Om het sjouwwerk/prijsverschil  hoef je het niet te laten.
> 
> dit is trouwens ook wel een beetje rare case aan het worden.
> twee inuke 6000's gebruiken.... *in welke situatie ga je zulke vermogens gebruiken EN je carriere op behringer bouwen*?



Verkeerde vraag. Betere vraag zou zijn, hoeveel teveel betalen we bij de gerenommeerde A merken?
Het is een nieuwe technologie (nu niet meer zo nieuw) die zuiver 'wegwerp' elektronica geworden is.
Net als onze laptops en TV's.
De productie is spot goedkoop (toch zeker tov conventionele versterkers)

----------


## desolation

Ik draai nu toch ook al 2 jaar op lab kopietjes. in het begin keek daar ook iedereen wat raar naar, zelfs op neer. ondertussen vind iedereen ze prima.
ik zou er niet stom van staan als dat ook het geval is met de iNuke. Voor de prijs zijn het gewoon ok amps. Ok, ze halen absoluut de opgegeven vermogens niet, maar ze leveren best wat vermogen. zolang ze dan betrouwbaar zijn en de klank in orde is, zie ik er geen graten in om "je reputatie op behringer te bouwen"

----------


## showband

iedereen die met inukes nu een langere ervaring mee heeft, heeft toch in het begin een gok genomen?

Niets mis mee. Maar dan pleit ik voor redundancy. Niet voor zwaardere modellen toepassen.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik kijk regelmatig op marktplaats , kom er zelden tot nooit een inuke tegen. Dat wil toch wel iets zeggen denk ik ,want ze worden toch zeker wel verkocht lijkt me.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik kijk regelmatig op marktplaats , kom er zelden tot nooit een inuke tegen. Dat wil toch wel iets zeggen denk ik ,want ze worden toch zeker wel verkocht lijkt me.



Ze bevallen denk ik ook goed, en ze presteren volgens mij ook naar behoren. 
Ik heb er overigens een kunnen bemachtigen via marktplaats. Een versterkertje wat 1 keer was ingezet tijdens een klus, eigenlijk een versterker die als de nood aan de man kwam er voor het grijpen ligt. En goed koop is.  Nu wilde deze persoon een A merk daarvoor omdat hij ook wel wat meer ingezet ging worden en dus te koop kwam. Ik ben er erg blij mee. 

Wat Showband zegt van waarom die Inuke 600, en waneer ga je dat gebruiken? volgens mij kun je dat heel simpel verklaren. Zoals desolation al netjes zegt...hij zal die max opgegeven afgegeven vermogens alleen maar halen op papier.. De Inuke 300 haalt op 8 ohm 300 watt. en dat is redelijk netjes...maar das natuurlijk niet zo heel veel tegenwoordig.

 Ik zelf ben wel erg voor de Inuke 600 vierkanaals versterker voor de dingen die ik er mee doe dan tenminste. puur omdat die wel het vermogen heeft om de toppen en de subs voldoende te voeden...
Ik draai nu met een Inuke 300 op sub, en Crest VS900 op tops, geen ideale combi maar zeer acceptabel te noemen. Maar het is kwa versterkervermogen allemaal net wat te licht... mijn overweging is zelfs om in de toekomst de 1200 te kiezen voor op sub, en de 600 op tops.... dus is er van redundancy in deze geen sprake.

Als ik een serieusbedrijf zou runnen zoals Showband stelt dan denk ik dat de overweging om naar bijvoobeerd Mc2 of powersoft versterkers te gaan veel reeler zal zijn dan om Inuke te gaan gebruiken. 
Je moet immers in mijn ogen een hogere eindkwaliteit behalen als serieus verhuurbedrijf en met serieuzere materialen werken dan de huis tuin en keuken muzikant in huis heeft om je zelf te onderscheiden en als een goed partner te zijn voor je opdrachtgever.

Maar dat is mijn visie en mening.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Inuke 600,Inuke 600 vierkanaals versterker, Inuke 300 ,1200.



Je hebt het typenummer al vast een factor 10 gedowngrade?  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Je hebt het typenummer al vast een factor 10 gedowngrade?



Realistiche benadering?

----------


## soundsystem

> Wat Showband zegt van waarom die Inuke 600, en waneer ga je dat gebruiken? volgens mij kun je dat heel simpel verklaren. Zoals desolation al netjes zegt...hij zal die max opgegeven afgegeven vermogens alleen maar halen op papier.. Die Inuke haalt op 8 ohm 300 watt. en dat is redelijk netjes...maar das natuurlijk niet zo heel veel tegenwoordig



Welke is bij jou de inuke 600? Inuke 6000? 
Deze geeft inderdaad geen 3000W rms op 4 ohm, maar is gemeten met ongeveer 2000W rms op 4 ohm, dus wel erg netjes.
Net zoals bij vele A-merken zijn de opgegeven vermogens piek vermogens, men spreekt hier ook van bv max power gemeten bij 33% duty cycle...

----------


## drbeat

Voor alle duidelijkheid..ik bedoelde de Inuke 300 die op 8 ohm 300 watt levert..

En inderdaad...die 600 geeft aardig wat vermogen. Zeker op 4 ohm.. Zou best wel eens de 600 vier kanaals op mijn setje willen testen...lijkt me een mooie versterker met mooie specs...meer dan prima voor mijn toepassingen en past weer mooi in een 4 he case met processor en aansluitpaneeltje...vind ondanks dat ook ik wat afwachtend ben en blijf dat die inuke, de x32 en aangekondigde producten het wel steeds beter vind worden... Ik zie relatief weinig slechte dingen op internet verschijnen en hoor vaak dat behringers klantenservice bij vragen of probleempjes erg goed acteerd...

Weinig negatiefs...wat velen niet hadden verwacht...
menig geluidsman zal de wenkbrouwen doen fronzen bij de eerste keer gebruiken....dat vind ik toch ook het vermelden waard...

----------


## kvdb013

Het moet toch echt 3000/6000 zijn, en een professor staat in een laboratorium. 
Verder zou ik de inuke wel eens los willen laten gaan op een paar flinke
subs met een stevig muziekje. Kijken wat ze werkelijk presteren!
Was deze amp ook bij de versterkerdag?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, waar steeds die professor vandaan komt is mij ook echt een raadsel, dat is iemand die college geeft op de universiteit, die gaat echt niet in je amp rackje zitten om geuid te processen.

----------


## AMX_Pete

Op mijn toetsenbord staat de F en de C ook erg kort bij mekaar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Outline

> met Inukes vind ik de 6000 of vierkanaalsversies niet echt aantrekkelijk. De amps kosten zo weinig en wegen zo weinig dat ik toch echt voor redundancy in het rek zou gaan.
> 2 x 3000 ipv 1 x 6000 enzo en twee 1000's ipv een vierkanaals. Om het sjouwwerk/prijsverschil  hoef je het niet te laten.



Voor het geld wat ze kosten, koop je zonder te zeuren 2 6000's MET DSP! Dat er zo veel vermogen in zit wil niet zeggen dat je het moet gebruiken. Ooit van 'headroom' gehoord? 12000 is naar mijn idee dan wel een redelijke overkill. Maar voor het geld ga je echt geen zwaardere/betere vinden....

3000 is leuk voor monitoren maar ik heb geen idee wat ik met die +/- 100W/8 Ohm van de 1000 moet.





> Welke is bij jou de inuke 600? Inuke 6000? 
> Deze geeft inderdaad geen 3000W rms op 4 ohm, maar is gemeten met ongeveer 2000W rms op 4 ohm, dus wel erg netjes.
> Net zoals bij vele A-merken zijn de opgegeven vermogens piek vermogens, men spreekt hier ook van bv max power gemeten bij 33% duty cycle...



Volgens betrouwbare bronnen die er meerdere hebben gemeten, moet je de opgegeven (peak)vermogens delen door 1,36. Dan zit je zo ongeveer bovenop het vermogen wat ze daadwerkelijk RMS kunnen leveren.





> Zou best wel eens de 600 vier kanaals op mijn setje willen testen...lijkt me een mooie versterker met mooie specs...



4-kanaals 6000 zijn 2 3000 in 1 doosje. Geleverde vermogens per kanaal zijn dus gelijk aan een 3000.

----------


## drbeat

> Het moet toch echt 3000/6000 zijn, en een professor staat in een laboratorium. 
> Verder zou ik de inuke wel eens los willen laten gaan op een paar flinke
> subs met een stevig muziekje. Kijken wat ze werkelijk presteren!
> Was deze amp ook bij de versterkerdag?



Proffessor...processor...je weet wat ik bedoel maar je vind mijn benaming niet grappig...  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Op flinke subs doen ze het prima is mijn ervaring ook met flink stevige muziek (als je er live je drums en bassgitaar op versterkt tijdens het repeteren gaat dat best tekeer denk ik zo) en nee...deze was niet op die dag..hij was toen nog niet zo lang uit...

Maar ik wil hem best met een forumdagje mee nemen..

Zullen we hem dan op jou cubos testen?? Lijkt me een leuk initatief..  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

Das jammer van die vier kanaals....vind de 3000 net wat vermogen missen...dan maar twee 6000 aanschaffen...en ook maar gelijk met DSP....

----------


## desolation

De 6000 en 12000 zien er heel netjes uit, maar voor mij hebben ze geen probleem: de input gain is niet instelbaar...

----------


## Outline

Sommige mensen willen ook echt ALLES voor het povere bedrag wat een iNuke kost.... ;-)

----------


## Gast1401081

Kost dat dan?

----------


## frederic

> Sommige mensen willen ook echt ALLES voor het povere bedrag wat een iNuke kost.... ;-)



Sommigen laten zich collectief ook graag afzetten door woeker prijzen.
De prijzen die zogenaamde A merken aanrekenen voor een D-amp, is op het randje af bijna oplichting.

----------


## Outline

> Kost dat dan?



Van de vrienden van Bax: http://www.bax-shop.nl/bekijk-alle-p...inuke&avz=true

----------


## desolation

> Sommige mensen willen ook echt ALLES voor het povere bedrag wat een iNuke kost.... ;-)



De kostprijs om dat toe te voegen is inderdaad exorbinant hoog...
Ik snap gerust dat er keuzes gemaakt moeten worden, maar aanpasbare input gain is toch een relatieve kleinigheid om toe te voegen. Het zorgt er echter wel voor dat je amps ineens heel makkelijk inzetbaar worden op meer professionele sets, gezien quasi alle merken hun presets op 26db of 32db input gain publiceren, niet op 1.4V of 0.775V.

----------


## kvdb013

> Maar ik wil hem best met een forumdagje mee nemen...
> 
> Zullen we hem dan op jou cubos testen?? Lijkt me een leuk initatief..



Wie weet treffen we elkaar een keertje, toch stiekem wel
benieuwd.

Op speakerplans staat een vergelijking tussen de inuke 6000 en de KAM KXD7200 (synq 3k6),
intersant  stukje om te lezen!

----------


## drbeat

> Wie weet treffen we elkaar een keertje, toch stiekem wel
> benieuwd.
> 
> Op speakerplans staat een vergelijking tussen de inuke 6000 en de KAM KXD7200 (synq 3k6),
> intersant  stukje om te lezen!



Das prima..ik verheug me er al op..

Weet je...ik verwachte er ook niet veel van...had ook mijn twijfels..maar erg benieuwd door dit topic wat de uitkomst zou zijn...

En wat denk je....ik was lyrisch van mijn crest...lyrisch van de dynacord L1600....wat denk je....kwa sound durf ik wel te stellen dat hij overtreft....maar kwa duurzaamheid???dat durf ik niet te zeggen....de tijd zal het leren...

En kwa subs aansturing?? Superstrak...op mijn topjes..idem....dus vandaar mijn keuze om in den toekomst de 600 2x te overwegen...
Waarom???tja.....waarom niet????

----------


## Outline

> De kostprijs om dat toe te voegen is inderdaad exorbinant hoog...
>  Ik snap gerust dat er keuzes gemaakt moeten worden, maar aanpasbare input gain is toch een relatieve kleinigheid om toe te voegen. Het zorgt er echter wel voor dat je amps ineens heel makkelijk inzetbaar worden op meer professionele sets, gezien quasi alle merken hun presets op 26db of 32db input gain publiceren, niet op 1.4V of 0.775V.



 Je kunt het altijd aan ome Uli vragen. Je weet nooit...





> Op speakerplans staat een vergelijking tussen de inuke 6000 en de KAM KXD7200 (synq 3k6),
>  intersant  stukje om te lezen!



 Korte samenvatting: Als je moet kiezen tussen de Behringer en de KAM/Synq, dan ben je het beste af met de Behringer!

 Link naar de test: http://forum.speakerplans.com/behrin...202_page1.html





> de _600_ 2x te overwegen...



 De 6000, dr B, de 6000....

 IEMAND ondertussen met de software voor de DSP-iNuke gespeeld? Hoor graag de mening van meerdere mensen.
 Hier te downloaden: http://www.behringerdownload.de/iNuk...nect_V01-1.zip (directe download)

----------


## Outline

Nog niemand met de DSP-software voor de iNuke's gehobbyd?

Ik ben er ondertussen wel uit dat ik liever €60,- per versterker meer uitgeef (dus een 6000 ipv een 3000) aangezien het vermogen wat je voor die paar tienen meer krijgt ongeveer 3,5x zoveel is (1100W/8 'RMS' vs. 315W/8 'RMS'). Laten we niet vergeten dat er een (blijkbaar zeer effectieve) limiter op zit zodat het opblazen van je drivers binnen de perken (gewoon geen dus) moet blijven...

----------


## soundsystem

> Nog niemand met de DSP-software voor de iNuke's gehobbyd?



Kan je toch gewoon downloaden en er mee spelen?
Heb hier een 6000dsp versie staan, werkt wel makkelijk via PC, rechtstreeks op het toestel is het nogal een klein display.

----------


## Outline

> Kan je toch gewoon downloaden en er mee spelen?
> Heb hier een 6000dsp versie staan, werkt wel makkelijk via PC, rechtstreeks op het toestel is het nogal een klein display.



Heb ik al lang gedaan maar ben gewoon benieuwd naar wat anderen er van vinden. Uit jouw reactie mag ik opmaken dat je een _happy camper_ bent met je 6000DSP en software?

----------


## djspeakertje

Op verzoek even (5 minuten) mee gespeeld, en dat ziet er goed uit allemaal. Fijn dat ze dezelfde setup en graphics gebruiken als bij de X32 app, dat scheelt een boel gedoe elke keer. Het lelijke "Inuke" logo rechtsbovenin maakt wel duidelijk welk product er bedient wordt...


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Fijn dat ze dezelfde setup en graphics gebruiken als bij de X32 app.



Welk platform is het dan, een ipad?

----------


## Outline

> Op verzoek even (5 minuten) mee gespeeld, en dat ziet er goed uit allemaal. Fijn dat ze dezelfde setup en graphics gebruiken als bij de X32 app, dat scheelt een boel gedoe elke keer. Het lelijke "Inuke" logo rechtsbovenin maakt wel duidelijk welk product er bedient wordt...
> 
> Daan



Voor wat de versterker kost en wat je verwacht/denkt te krijgen qua software, vind ik het ook zeer netjes werken. Er zijn grotere/duurdere merken die het slechter doen...

Wat ik ook een voordeel vind, is dat je niks hoeft te installeren maar het programma gewoon kunt 'openen'.

----------


## jack

weet iemand toevalig of er veel latency tussen de versie met dsp of zonder zit, en hoe hoog deze latency is?

Ja ik weet het ik ben lui!zal vast wel ergens te vinden zijn.

----------


## jack

Wat ik heel typisch vind is dat op onze nexo systemen alle  klasse D versterkers die ik tot nu toe tegen ben gekomen  beduidend slechter klinken dan de convetionele klasse,s.  
Met name mid hoog ruimtelijkheid en vooral detail van het geluid kan mij bij geen een klasse D bak bekoren.....

powersoft (in de lem uitvoering) klonk op het mid hoog helemaal nergens naar
Moet wel zeggen dat dit een van de eerste powersoften waren ( 3000 5000 en 7000)
Ben benieuwd wat ze er tegenwoordig van bakken.... Heb geen ervaring met de nieuwere modellen

MC2 e100. uitvoerig getest naast een lab fp10000q en 2 camco vortex 6 en .
wel power!  midhoog en detail met name van het tophoog beduidend minder dan de lab en de camco,s

Camco Q10 , Kan qua klank absoluut niet mee met de klasse h versterkers van camco
De Q10 is de enigste krachtige Klasse D versterker van camco,  Helemaar verontrustend vind ik dat L,acoustic de techniek van deze naar mijn mening slechts klinkende camco gebruiken in hun systeem versterker. De LA8
De q10 heb ik zelf in mijn verhuur zitten op nexo ps15 bruikbaar op de ps10r2 klinkt het nergens naar....... 

Dit zijn mijn bevindingen van enkele klasse d versterkers..

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hier momenteel alleen nog MC2 amps, klinken gewoon fantastisch die dingen....

----------


## Outline

> weet iemand toevalig of er veel latency tussen de versie met dsp of zonder zit, en hoe hoog deze latency is?
> 
> Ja ik weet het ik ben lui!zal vast wel ergens te vinden zijn.



Latency op versie met DSP is 0,6 milliseconde. Als je de iNukes bedoeld.





> Wat ik heel typisch vind is dat op onze nexo systemen alle  klasse D versterkers die ik tot nu toe tegen ben gekomen  beduidend slechter klinken dan de convetionele klasse,s.  
> Met name mid hoog ruimtelijkheid en vooral detail van het geluid kan mij bij geen een klasse D bak bekoren.....
> 
> powersoft (in de lem uitvoering) klonk op het mid hoog helemaal nergens naar
> Moet wel zeggen dat dit een van de eerste powersoften waren ( 3000 5000 en 7000)
> Ben benieuwd wat ze er tegenwoordig van bakken.... Heb geen ervaring met de nieuwere modellen
> 
> MC2 e100. uitvoerig getest naast een lab fp10000q en 2 camco vortex 6 en .
> wel power!  midhoog en detail met name van het tophoog beduidend minder dan de lab en de camco,s
> ...



Die van Nexo zijn ontworpen door Yamaha, daar Nexo eigendom is van Yamaha. Voor zover ik weet, schijnt dat een goede combinatie te zijn met Nexo.

De amps van L'Acoustics komen dan weer van Camco af en dat schijnt echt drama te zijn. (wat jij ook zegt)

Oude Powersofts zijn de meningen over verdeeld. Waar de meesten het wel over eens zijn, is dat de nieuwe in ieder geval beter klinken.

Maar laten we ook eerlijk zijn: Smaken (en meningen) kunnen sterk verschillen!

----------


## soundsystem

> Heb ik al lang gedaan maar ben gewoon benieuwd naar wat anderen er van vinden. Uit jouw reactie mag ik opmaken dat je een _happy camper_ bent met je 6000DSP en software?



Heb de inuke6000 eens serieus aan de tand gevoeld, met ohmse belasting en sinus erop, ding blijft verrassend koel.

Belasting was +/- 4 ohm, wel maar op 1 kanaal, heb toch continu 22.5A gemeten gedurende enkele minuten, tot de speakon en bekabeling (2.5mm²) al redelijk warm werden.
Bij dit vermogen gaan de ventilatoren wel draaien op standje oorlog, maar veel warme lucht komt er niet uit.
Trouwens hebben de laatste versies stillere ventilatoren dan de eerste reeksen.

DSP werkt wel fijn, limiter werkt heel goed, je kan ook limiter instellen adhv vermogen. Alleen vind ik het een beetje vaag welk vermogen hij nu begrenst: RMS, piek, behringer Watts ?
Bij de 6000 kan je bv vermogenlimiter op 4 ohm instellen tot 3000W, in praktijk is het rms vermogen van deze versterker +/-2000W 4 ohm. Dus zou ik voor een speaker van 500W een vermogen moeten instellen van 500 x (3000/2000).

----------


## Outline

Fijn om te horen dat ze tegenwoordig stillere ventilatoren gebruiken! Die oude schijnen echt verschrikkelijk te zijn geweest qua herrie...

Die limiter werkt dan in Behringer-Watts, wat neerkomt op 1,36 Behringer-Watt = 1 normale continu Watt. Dat geldt eigenlijk voor de hele range en kun je in diverse testen alsook bij de iNuke-productomschrijvingen bij BAX vinden.

----------


## jack

ff een kick..


heb nu ook een paar "nieuw" type powersofts aan de tand mogen voelen..(k2)
klinken inderdaad een stuk beter dan de oude digam series.
definitie, mid en hoog is echt veel beter.

----------


## MusicXtra

> klinken inderdaad een stuk beter dan de oude digam series.
> definitie, mid en hoog is echt veel beter.



Bij Powersoft snappen ze inmiddels heel goed hoe je een amp moet bouwen.
Erg innovatief bedrijf waar erg gedreven mensen werken, ook de modules zijn echt top.

----------


## frederic

Inderdaad. Een volledig amprack vervangen door 2he 8 kanaals versterkertje.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

En dan ook nog eens met 5000 watt per kanaal, DSP met FIR, Wifi, digitale input en driefase voeding.
Geweldig ontwerp en qua prijs heel concurrerend.

----------

